# ACU at UCH, London....part 10



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies 

Lots of love, luck & sticky vibes to you all  

Take care
Natasha x


----------



## minicooper (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks Natasha


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Trix, how worrying, I really hope that amnio will reassure you. I was surprised to read that the chance of m/c with amnio is 1 in 250, everywhere else I read 1 in 100. Is the statistics you mention relative to your particular case, or just so much better than normal in your particular hospital ? 

I am still not sleeping and I am sure that it's related to the hormones and it's nothing I can't control myself. Some women have insomnia protracted for the whole pregnancy, good training for when the babies are born but it's tough ! I really hope that it will get better. On the good side, I have no real problem with nausea, I am not sick, and have no spots despite being twins ... but I must admit I would rather trade in the nice skin for some sleep ! I am 9 weeks + 2 day today, my belly is expanding nicely but strangely I am not gaining weight ... we're going for another scan tomorrow, looking forward to seeing them again !


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

wooohhoooo  made it through the day at work!!!!!!!!!!   
Not feeling too bad at all right now but tiredness will probably hit me later on.  I've been taking it easy (don't have to really get up from my desk!) and catching up on gossip too.

If all goes well with this treatment, we are definitely not going to do any more - somebody else can have the chance instead.


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Gliter - well done on getting through the first day!!!  I was shattered after mine and in bed for 8pm...and i am not pregnant!!

Barb- i hope your scan goes well tomorrow.  Can't belive how quickly time is going...you will soon be discharged from ACU!

I am off to eat some of the lovely veg and barley soup i have made.  I have managed to get through almost 3 full days of the detox.  Funnily i am not feeling too hungry...maybe i am eating too large a portion   

Have a good evening all.

xxxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks LMG 
You're appetite is probably shrinking as your tum is getting used to the different kinds of food that you are eating.  I found that after losing weight, I couldn't eat anywhere near a piggy size portion as I could quite happily put away before.  It'll be a week before you know it!


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Glitter - congrats on the successful day at work....have to say I'm counting down the days of my current contract - I move to 3 days a week from 8th October - yipeee!!!

Barb - hate to tell you this but I've had insomnia from the start and its not gone...!!!!  Between weeks 5 and 10 I was knackered all the time but it wore off around week 13 so despite not getting a full nights kip I'm not feeling too bad during the day.  I confess I'm lucky as I work freelance from home so am not averse to crawling into bed at 5.30pm for an hour or so until DH gets home in the early evening - for some reason I'll sleep through then.  I've just invested in a maternity sleep pillow so I'll let you know how that goes...!  I put on weight over the first 3 months - but nothing over the last 4 weeks despite expanding at a rate of knots....tummy's gone really hard over the last 2 days as well..weird!!

LMG - if you are doing ZW detox I didn't feel hungry on it either - I'm sure its to do with the healthy food you are eating and your blood sugar levelling out...good luck!

Hope everyone else is well.
xxx


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi everyone, today I went for another scan at ACU, the twins are alive and literally kicking ! We saw them move and it was wonderful ! They are about 2.6 cm which is perfectly consistent with their 9w+3d age, we also heard the heartbeats! The Dr told me not to take gestone anymore (I haven't had spotting after week 6), I have 4 more says of clexane, from next week I am going back to 2 cyclogest pessaries a day, the week after only one, and that's it !!!! No more drugs ! And they discharged us today !!! It felt weird leaving the clinic and thinking about what lows and highs we've had there, a very special place for us and who knows when we'll be in that part of London again ! I am seeing the midwife on Monday, looking forward to it. 

Tilly, the last 3 gestone injections I had gave me no problem and no pain, one trick I suggest is to put the vials in your bra for 10-15 mins before the injection. When it's warmer is runnier and that makes it easier. I bought arnica cream for the bruises but the leaflet says not to use it if pregnant, you might want to ask a Dr if you really want to use it. 

Kabby, the belly going hard, I heard, has to do with particular contractions that happen at some point during the pregnancy. Apparently they are normal but if you are concerned you could give a call to the midwife. Thanks for your words for me, I also can work from home often and have naps, I feel a bit lazy but couldn't really go on without them !


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Hey - fab news Barbwill!!!  Its weird leaving the clinic and being sent out into the big wide world but just think of it as a whole new adventure!!!  I'm not too worried about my tum - just getting mahousive this week - I've put on about a 1lb a day and I swear I'm not eating more...ok maybe a bit more but not that much!!!  My preggers books say that the beans are starting to put on fat this week so that must be why!!!  And don't feel lazy about the naps....they are a godsend....in fact I'm off to bed now!

Hope everyone is well
xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2007)

Good luck back out in the real world Barb!!!
Kabby - I envy your naps in the afternoon!  I try not to fall asleep as I always wake up feeling sick - this hasn't got anything to do with pregnancy though, it's always happened.  I have taken advantage of having the odd bacon roll for breakfast (bacon = protein!) although I think I overdid it yesterday with a sausage and egg roll!!!!    I felt awful for most of the day after that one!


----------



## HFI (Mar 24, 2005)

Barbwill - Sorry to hear you're not sleeping, it must be really tough to function during the day, thank god for those afternoon naps!  Great to hear the scan went well on Thursday, it must of been fantastic to see the heartbeats and the twins developing perfectly.  Sad to be discharged from the clinic but fantastic to be leaving with a successful pregnancy  

Glitter - Pleased to hear you made it through your first day at work.  It's always hard returning to work when you've been off for awhile, it must be even harder with twins onboard    I hope yesterday and today are also going well.

LMG - Well done on the detox, you sound like you're doing all the right things.  I went to see a ZW nutritionist last Saturday.  She did suggest the detox but I didn't think I had time before I started tx.  I told her everything I eat and she suggested I stop eating everything with added sugar, up my protein intake, eat more seeds and she has put me on a fish oil supplement (MorEPA) which when I chewed for the first time almost made me sick - I think I'm supposed to swallow them with water  

Kabby - Roll on the 8th October!  How lovely to work 3 days a week.  I hope you and the bubs are all doing well.

Minicooper - Welcome!  I've only been on this board for a few weeks and I've found it fantastic.  I hope you get as much reassurance and support as me.  Good luck with your tx.

Crystal - I'm so sorry to hear you won't be having tx at UCH.  Good luck to you and your DH for whatever you decide to do  

Hi to everyone else - SC, Tokii, TT, Keme, Tizz, Macboo, Roozie and LLJ.  Sorry if I've missed anyone.  Hope you are all well.

I went to see Dr R yesterday to see what our options are now they have my hormone results.  It wasn't great news.  He has given us a 10% success rate and thinks our problems are the quality of my eggs and the fact that my FSH and AMH are low.  He believes the issues are my endo and the operations I have had on my ovaries which have probably caused me to have poor eggs.  He is prepared to do one cycle of tx and see what happens.  I'm obviously feeling really upset this will be my last cycle but trying to stay positive about all the different things I'll be doing on this cycle.  I won't be down regging, I will be on the Clomid / Gonadotrophin / Cetrotide protocol (using Primolut N) starting in Oct.  I'm having a dummy embryo transfer and Hycosy on days 9-12 of my next cycle and will be put on heparin (I think) during tx but he can't confirm the dose until I have had the results of my thrombophilia test.  I'm hoping all these new procedures will help me achieve a successful pregnancy.  Has anyone had expericences of any of these drugs?

I have also started my ZW vitamins today and I'm hoping the oil supplements and added protein will help with the quality of my eggs (that's what the nutritionist advised).  Does anyone have any other suggestions?

Thanks for listening  

Take care and have a great weekend.

Love H x


----------



## trixster (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi  everyone,

Barbwill - thanks for the comments and commisserations. Fantastic news that the beans are in roaring health. Don't worry about the weight - I put on 1kg in the 1st 10 weeks so not much. Am eating pretty much normally, just more fruit & veg.

Glitter - well done on your 1st day back at work..... hope you're able to get a nap in somewhere.

LMG - Thanks for the kind words. Your veg & barley soup sounds great. I have a lovely receipe for real lemon barley water (great for colds & sore throats) if anyone needs it this winter. Got it of a friend who studied Chinese Medicine.

Kabby - Just got to love those naps. You're right it gets better after wk 13, although I still need a nappet around fourish if I'm to make it through the evening.

HFI - Good luck with your treatment. Sounds like Dr R is throwing everything at you so fingers crossed for a good result.

Well I went to see the consultant who was great. He talked DH & I through all the options. Sounds like it's a bit of a numbers game. Didn't like the odds for CVS, so am having an amnio in 3 weeks (on my Birthday!) as he's done about 300 and had no problems. Feel very reassured and liked his attitude. Have to say I can't fault the care I'm getting down here in Woking - the NHS is working so well for me so far. Feeling very calm about the whole thing and will have the result re downs within 2 days of the test.

Hope you all have a great weekend

Trix X


----------



## minicooper (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi Barbwill - glad to hear your to precious beans are growing nicely!!

HFI - thansk for the welcome - i too have found everyone on here to be amazing and so so kind and helpful!!

Did anyone have any side effects to the nose spray  I think i had my 1st hot flush this morning and my emotions seem to be everywhere!!  Plus lots of trapped wind!!!  

A xxxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2007)

Hi there,
I think the hot flushes are a side effect of the nasal spray.  I didn't get this but I'm sure others have.

Unfortunately, I think 2 days of work did me in and I'm off again today.  I'll try again on Monday!


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

HFI, I am very sad for you that Dr R doesn't think that your chances are very high, but I hope that all your preparation will help your ovaries to do better than expected. Re your question, I took primolut and heparin (at 20mg after my trombophilia test came back normal). None of these two drugs gave me side effects. Primolut is easy to take, it's tablets. Heparin is taken as daily injections, normally in the upper thighs, and if you get pg (which I hope very much you will) you'll have to take it until week 10 of pregnancy, so it's about 2 months non-stop unfortunately. They are easy prefilled subcutaneous injections. I bought mine from Boots at about £42 a box (of 10) I think. 

Trix, you sound in very good hands with your antenatal care, I will have my fingers crossed for you that the amnio goes smoothly and comes back with a very reassuring result. 

Minicooper, hot flushes and mood swings are very normal whilst sniffing. I find the sniffing period the worst one, and feel alwasy very good on the stimming. I hope you'll feel better as soon as you start jabbing.


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

I hope you are all well.

Glitter - sorry to hear that you did not make today into work...but  you need to look after yourself.  Here's hoping  you will feel loads better by next week.

Trix - Sounds like you are a lot more happier after having seen your consultant.  I am sure your birthday will bring you lots of good news!

Barb - You must be over the moon to have seen the beanies and heard them.  I am so happy for you.

Kabby - Sounds like you are blooming in your pregnancy now...how's the shopping going?

HFI - I am sorry about your news following seeing  Dr R, but try and stay as positive as you can.  I am not sure what your previous fertility history has been, but the Zita West book says that there are things you can do to get your FSH levels right.  If you have time (and could postpone treatment) it may be worth looking into.  But i think with all the supplements etc you are definitely going down the right route.  Sending you lots of   

TT - How was the Fashion Show??

Hello to the rest of you.

I am fine, managing well on my detox...and have even lost 5lbs in 5 days woo hoo!!  Just waiting for AF to arrive to get an idea of what is happening to my cycle...seems to be getting longer and longer!

Hope you all have a great weekend.

LMG
xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2007)

So when are you going clothes shopping for your new size LMG  5lb must make a difference surely - it's nearly half a stone!


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi ladies!

Just been trying to catch up on the news - seems it has been a  bit quieter than usual this week so only 4 pages to read rather than 40!

Trix, glad to hear you and DH are happy with your decision for further testing, your hospital sounds excellent.  Sending you   for good news on your birthday!

HFI, sorry to hear that you didnt get the news you were hoping for from Dr R but it does sound like UCH will be giving you the best possible chance... lots of us havent been given brilliant odds in the past, but it does seem like the more cycles you have, the more likely you are to get there in the end. (How many will this be for you?  And have you had immune investigations? - sorry if you explained before.) Its great you are taking control of other aspects too eg the nutrition - personally I think that being super-healthy on that front made all the difference to my egg quality this time... did the nutritionist recommend Superfood and Whey to Go for maximum protein during the cycle?  Sending you lots of    for you this cycle, so it will be the one!

LMG, your detox sounds like its going really brilliantly, well done you!

Barb, how fabulous to be officially signed off from UCH - and reducing all those drugs! - all after seeing and hearing your lovely twins!  Have you sorted out the next stage of your care?

Kabby, the insomnia is a nightmare isnt it, I am also now an afternoon napper, I cant get past 5pm without it - not sure how I will manage when back at work next week, lots of working at home for me too I think!

Glitter, glad to hear the sickness is disappearing now.  I am feeling constantly queasy but luckily have not been properly ill with it yet!

Minicooper - hello and welcome to the thread!  

Hi to everyone else - hope you are all having a lovely weekend.  I've had a really quiet week at home, DH has driven me to the theatre and the movies, and for the odd lunch, but other than that we have been hibernating!  I had quite a lot of spotting still this week (sorry tmi) but had another scan yesterday and saw our beans again - both with tiny heartbeats this time!  I think the dr and nurse were more excited than us, we are still too nervous to be able to celebrate properly.  Hopefully if the bleeding stays away for the next couple of weeks we might be able to relax and believe that this is real.  In the meantime I am relishing all the queasiness and tiredness as a sign it will be ok!! 

Love to all, take care
SCXX


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi S-C,
I've got past the afternoon napping stage but unfortunately sickness has returned with a vengeance. Everytime I think I'm okay, it comes back to remind me!!
How much longer do you have with ACU before you are released?


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies
Sending you all a big hello and hope you are all keeping well and taking care  of yourselves. 
Sorry this is a short one as I have been manic all around.

Last week was crazy. Went to London Fashion Week and have to say I have never seen such thin models, (they did not look at all healthy) Even my husband who used to own an agency said that he was rather shocked too. Very few girls can be that size naturally I am sure.Show was great shame i would only be able to get my arm in the trouser legs of the outfits...

We have spent hours today trying to search for a holiday as our friends who were supposed to be getting married in Brazil had moved it to Jan and did not let us know until Sat!! 
Trying to have a look at practically anything that is nice, has to be said there is not a lot around and I need to stick to my dates off as I have calculated everything around starting again in Oct/Nov. 
So far thinking of Thailand, Marrakesh or Antigua, just not decided yet. 

Barbwill - Thank you for the note re Gestone, I thin k I will definitely try that one. 

LMG - How are you honey? Hope all is well, will call you this week. 

Minicooper - How are you getting on? Sending you positive thoughts

HFI - How are things with you? 

Glitter - you poor thing, hope you are not suffering too much with the sickness x

LLJ - How are you doing? Hope all is well x

Trix, Tizz, Kabby, Keme, Macboo, & anyone else I have missed, lots of positive thoughts
TT
x


----------



## minicooper (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi TillyToots and everyone else, i'm doing well thanks, AF arrived today as scheduled so rang the clinic and they have booked me in for this wednesday to start my jabbing - gosh it all seems sooo real now - i think the next 4 weeks are going to be the most emotional 4 weeks of my life, it seems like its really happening now!!

I hope everyone is doing well!!  Take Care.

A xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2007)

good luck for tomorrow minicooper!


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Minicooper, here starts the exciting bit !!!! Good luck !!!!!!!

Tilly, tiny models are a scandal, they are damaging their bodies in many way not least from the fertility side. I really hope that the culture will change, but it needs a change from everybody involved in fashion and probably beyond.  

No big news on my side, things are progressing and yesterday I met the midwife - quite surreal for me as I still struggle to realise that I am actually pg. Belly is slowly growing and I have gained a bra cup size. Still feels unreal though....but wonderful !


----------



## minicooper (Sep 11, 2007)

Awww you girls are sooo nice!!! Thanks for the good luck wishes for today, have to be at the hospital for 12pm!!!

Aimee xxx


----------



## trixster (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Mini C - good luck with the jabs....it's all happening now.

Tilly - Hope you manage to sort out your hols. 

Barb - know what you mean about unreality. Still can't believe it sometimes myself...have waited so long and it's just great. Hope midwife appointment went well and that she's as nice as the ones down here seem to be.

s-C hope the spotting stays away. Glad you had a good week just chilling.

Hi to everyone else as this is just a quick post. Am off to Italy at the weekend as DH came home from work the other day and told me that he could have next week off after all. Going to Turin for a couple of days and staying in the old Fiat factory (has the race track on the roof that was used in the Italian Job!) and will be trying out Turin's specialities........Ferrero Rocher & Nutella!!!!!!!! Then off to southern Italy for the rest of the week to see some friends.

Best wishes to all

Trix X


----------



## minicooper (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks trix!!!  I hope you have a brilliant holiday!!!  Gosh i wish i was going to italy!!!  Have fun, relax and enjoy!!

Take care

Aimee xxx


----------



## macboo (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi everyone

Just popped in to say hello as been away for a while. Have been busy job hunting, but got a phone call on Friday from my last company that I worked for asking if I was interested in a 6 month rolling contract, so starting on Monday. I'm really pleased as it's quite an increase in my daily rate and it means that I have no hesitation about taking time off for my next cycle. If you remember, I had been going for a permanent role which wouldn't have been flexible at another company and after 5 interviews, I 've told them to bu**er off, yipee!

Welcome, Minicooper, you'll get great advice and support from the ladies on the board.
Barbwill, glad to hear everything is going smoothly for you.
Trixster - must be worrying to hear that you need to have an amnio but I'm everthing will be fine. If I'm lucky enough to get a BFP, we have to have a CVS or amnio and have decided on the CVS. Purely because there is still a high chance of us having an abnormal embryo transferred so would rather know early as possible. I did see a programme recently (Born to be Different) where a lady had a CVS and it looked rather brutal. 

Glitter - sorry to hear that you're still feeling sick. Take one day at a time!
LMG - hope the detox is going well? I'm still undecided about going down this route so interested to see how things go for you.
Keme - how are you? Hope you doing ok?
S-C - hope the bleeding has stopped and you're beginning to relax ( do you ever through pregnancy?)
Tilly Toots - I want your glamorous life! You made me laugh about your pants in your skirt.....
HFI - I think I will be on a very similar protocol to you when we cycle next (won't be for another 6 months though) but want to wish you the best of luck. We've been given a 15% chance but feel we still need to go for it. Other ladies here have been given similar prognosis with BFPs. 
Hi to everyone else!

Take care 
Claire


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi All,

Gosh hasn't it turned wintry today.  I am working from home and finally had to the turn the heating on at 3.30!!!

Mac - it is so nice to hear from you.  Sounds like you have been non stop busy!  Congratulations on the job...def sounds a lot better then 5 interviews!!  I shall keep you posted on how i get on with the diet, but so far so good.  Only succumbed on Mon and had a couple of biscuits (but AF arrived so i figure i can treat myself)!

Glitter - How are you feeling now?  Are you back to work fully this week?

S-C, how is your week back?  I hope the bleeding has stopped and you are feeling a tincy bit excited!

Minicooper - How's the sniffing going?  The next month is going to fly by for you ...sending lots of   

HFI - How are you?  When are you starting on the roller coaster!

TT - Really nice to chat to you today, lets catch up soon.

To the rest of the "preggers" crew - how are you all??

Toki, Keme, Tizz and anyone else i have forgotten...i hope you are all well.

I am fine, getting through my detox really well, that i am actually contemplating sticking with it once my 2 weeks are up.  I really want to try and shift a stone in weight before the next round and this is really helping.  I really need to tackle giving up cigarettes too, but found it very difficult to give up everything in one go.  

Was thinking about my dates and when it is all going to start again for me last night....and i really got quite excited about it.  In a sick way, i am really looking forward to it as i feel i am in the right place having had my break.  I also realised that i am due to start sniffing at the end of Nov...which means EC  and ET are likely to be slap bang in the middle of the Xmas hols.  I am waiting for a nurse to call me back to work out what we are going to do.

Anyway, off to walk the dog now.  

LMG
xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi all,

Trix - soooo jealous of you going to Italy!  I'm not even capable of going more than 60 odd miles in the car, let alone fly!!  
Macboo - congrats on the job front.  5 interviews for one position - what on earth were they looking for for that number!!
LMG - 2 days down, going for the record 3 in a row tomorrow!  Am taking it easy.  How's the weight loss going?  2 biscuits isn't going to do any harm though!


----------



## minicooper (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi all - thanks for all the good luck vibes!!! Went to the Hospital today for my scan and have now had my first jab - gosh it weird and emotional and scary but very exciting!!! Am on 150 Menopur once in the evenings and on baby asprin once a day too and will have a blood test saturday then scans every other day so am really pleased.....

Thanks for all your support!!!! You guys are brilliant!!

A xxxx


----------



## HFI (Mar 24, 2005)

Minicooper - Really pleased the jab went ok yesterday, once you get used to it it's ok actually.  I had to do all my injections because my DH couldn't handle it    You're right it is exciting when you get started especially if you've been waiting for some time.  Is the baby aspirin to stop blood clotting?  I'm gonna be on heparin, do you know if it does the same thing as aspirin?  Good luck with the blood test on Saturday, I'm sure it will all go according to plan  

Tilly - Have you booked your holiday yet?  All your options sound fab so wherever you choose, you're gonna have a fantastic time.

Trix - Hope you have a great time in Italy.  I went to Sorrento in July and sampled the Ferrero Rocher ice-cream, it was delicious.

Macboo - Great news about the job, hope it goes well on Monday.  It must be reassuring to know you'll be going back to your old company so time off for tx will be easier.  I agree with you, even though I've got a low chance of success  I really need to try tx at another clinic.  If I don't, I'll always be thinking "what if".

LMG - So pleased the detox is going so well, you're gonna be super fit before long.  It won't hurt to continue for longer (if you're finding it ok) and having a couple of biscuits isn't gonna hurt at all.  I think we need a few "naughty" things to keep us sane!  It looks like we're both gonna be cycling in November although I think I'll be starting at the beginning of the month.

Barb - Great to hear you've met your midwife, it must be really exciting.  Are you pleased about your new bra size?  

Glitter - So sorry to hear you've still been unwell, although great to hear you've almost made 3 days!  Are you still off work?  Continue to take things easy, fingers crossed the sickness will now have stopped for good.

S-C - This next cycle will be my 4th although Dr R is saying it's more like my 3rd because my 1st cycle was stopped and my 7 embryos were frozen (unfortunately only 1 survived).  I did mention immune issues to Dr R and he didn't think there was anything to be concerned about.  I did ask if I should be put on steriods and he suggested heparin - does it do the same thing?  The nutritionist did advise me re: upping my protein, she suggested I have fish twice a week and veg with all my dinners.  I'm also having the fish oil supplements and throwing ground up seeds (supplied by my mum) into all my meals!  I'm sorry to hear you've had some spotting, I hope it stops really soon.  Great news you've seen the tiny heartbeats now, it must be pretty emotional.  

Kabby - Hope you're doing ok.  Only 1 more week of work left  

Not too much has happened with me this week.  I've received my thrombophilia results back and they are fine.  It's great to know there's not another problem to add to the rest of my issues but on the other hand, if there had been a problem I'd at least have a possible reason why my previous cycles haven't worked - does that make sense?  I've also decided to go back to my acupuncturist, I haven't been since my last cycle in June.  I'm hoping she'll be able to help reduce my FSH levels, did anyone else have acupuncture to help with their hormone levels?  I have read that it can help.  I'm sure the Zita West book said to have the tx in the last 2 weeks of your cycle but she has suggested I have it done 1 week after my period has arrived, just before ovulation.  Does anyone know anything about this?

It's payday tomorrow so I'm going on a shopping spree........yippee!

Hi to everyone I have missed, hope you are all well.

Take care.

Love H x


----------



## minicooper (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey HFI, yea my DP couldnt handle it either he said 'i'll just watch' !!  Then burst out laughing after id stabbed it in my belly - unsensitive git!!  lol!!

Not sure about the baby aspirin, all i know is that i was told to get baby aspirin 75mg from any chemist - im not 100% sure what it was for though..... sorry!!!  

Im glad to hear your results came back fine!!  Have fun on your shopping spree!!!!

A xxx


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi everyone, 

Mini, I hope that your stimming is going well

McBoo, glad that you are getting a job that you like and compatible with your treatment. When are you going to have the OST ?

HFI: normally steroids and heparin are not given for the same reasons. Heparin acts against blood clotting and has been proven to help prevent early miscarriages in women with raised antibodies of a certain type. There is not sufficient scientific evidence to show that it helps with infertility but many clinics do prescribe it on an empirical basis. The role of baby  aspirin is similar to that of heparin. Dr R prescribed both aspirin and heparin to me. I took cardioaspirin (same dose as baby aspirin but it also contains an agent that protects the stomach from the side effects of aspirin and you can get it off the shelf in most supermarkets) during the stimming and heparin from after egg collection. In another clinic I was told that heparin is certainly safe for the fetuses since it doesn't go through the placenta. I took heparin 20mg from after egg collection and until week 10 of pregnancy, for a total of about 60 daily injections (and not cheap) even if my trombophilia exams  came back normal. Heparin is controversial, some doctors think that it puts the woman at risk and that it can cause the detachment of the placenta. I knew this and decided to trust Dr R and I took it. Steroids are also extremely controversial. They are normally off limits during pregnancy unless the woman suffers from bad asthma. They interfere with the way the body responds to a shock so people who take them for health reasons have to carry a special bracelet for this eventuality. Past studies show that they can cause birth defects such as cleft palate. To date there are not enough studies to indicate whether they are effective for infertile people or for recurrent m/cs and whether they are safe or not in the doses prescribed for these problems. Again, some clinics do prescribe them based on empirical evidence. Again, I would trust Dr R if he thinks that they are not suitable or needed in your case.


----------



## Keme (Nov 14, 2006)

Hello Everyone,

Looks like winter is here and we are all hibernating! I can't believe we have the heating on and it's so dark   Never mind, guess that means skiing season is nearly here!

It's been so long since I posted I have tons of personals to catch up on; please excuse me if I run out of steam!

Claire - sounds like things on the job front are on the up. How did your first week back go?

Barb - good to hear the twins are developing well. Hope your midwife was lovely. Many congrats on being discharged.   

LMG - you are doing such a great job with the detox; I hope it's still going well. Getting excited about the next round of tx doesn't sick at all (to me anyway!), it sounds really positive. I've been a bit of a coward about avatars and I've only just seen your beautiful dog. Our dog is a mix of lab, collie and German shepherd - she looks like a GS puppy, so I'm v biased - but she is gorgeous! Hope your walk wasn't too chilly.

Tokki - hope you're OK and the wet weather hasn't had too much impact on your teaching. We've just had a wet play day & I'd forgotten how hellish they can be!! My pounding headache is slowly retreating   

Tizz - hope things are going well for you. How did you get on with ZW? I have to confess by being a bit put off by the detox programs; I'm not sure I'd have the will power to stick to them!

Minicooper - a belated welcome to you. I hope the injecting is still going well & your DP has found a slightly more sensitive streak    Have you got yourself any aspirin yet? I found the cardio ones were the easiest to get hold of.

HFI - hope you enjoyed your shopping spree   Best of luck for your next tx; do you have a start date?

SC - hope the spotting has stopped and you are feeling a bit better. Has reality hit yet? Hearing the heartbeats is a great step. It sounds like you and your DH are having a lovely relaxing time, I hope you can enjoy your preg soon   

Crystal - sorry to hear that ACU isn't for you, but then each of us has to go with what works best for our situations. Wishing you the best of luck   

Glitter - hope you are feeling better & able to enjoy a few naps.

Trix - hope you are having a fab time in Italy and you are now well and truly choc ed up! 

Tilly - have you found the perfect holiday yet? I'm guessing if you have you are on it! I guess you'll be starting tx in a few weeks - lots of   to you.

Kabby - hope you're not too tired. It's your last full week this week isn't it? Bet you're looking forward to next week!

Roozie - hope things are well and your 3 are still snuggled in. I'm guessing you have had to do a fair bit of clothes shopping too recently - hope you had fun   

We had our follow up consultation last week. It was v weird because we had two apts and thought that the first was to discuss the lump; we had another apt booked as a follow up. Not that we are complaining! It was good to get our questions answered. Having said that, we didn't really have that many questions about the cycle as we were both more concerned with getting the results of the biopsy. It looks like it is just ACU being super cautious and we have a referral for some more scans just to be on the safe side. Once that is out of the way, then we will be able to think about the next steps for us tx wise. 

One question, for those of you with endo; have you been given any advice about treating the endo that was unrelated to fertility? One thing that did crop up is that my endo is much more severe than I was originally told. Apparently there is no reason, fertility wise, to treat it. But there is a danger of damage to other organs. It is something I will ask about the next time we go in, I was just interested to know if any of you have had similar issues and what you did about it. I had a lap & dye a few years ago where endo was zapped from my tubes, but since then it has spread far and wide!

Hope you are all enjoying cosy evenings in on the sofa   

 Love Em x


----------



## minicooper (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi Em, thanks for the welcome!!  Jabs are going good thanks, have had a couple of blood tests and had my first scan today which showed everything was good - my linings 9mm and i had 6 follys on the left and 7 or 8 on the right - with a couple of biggens and a few not to far behind - so hopefully things will be ok!!!  How are you??

Hey Barbwill - im good thanks and as you can see above things are going quite well at the moment - have my next scan on wednesday....  How are things with you??

Hello!! to everyone else!!  Hows everyone going?

Aimee xxxx


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

Sorry to have been a bit silent on here recently...but the full force of being back at work has really hit home.  I was even working until 8.30pm last night and on my laptop againg at 6.45am this AM  

Minicooper - sounds like you are doing great with the jabbing...and that you have got a really good crop of follies growing there!  Any idea when you will be going in for your EC?  

Keme - Welcome back...so nice to hear from you again.  Thanks for all the encouragement on the detox.  Did have a lapse last week, so i am back on it properly agains this week.  I just can't seem to give up the cigarrettes though.  Think i will need to go and get some patches.  About your question re Endo - I too have got severe endo and have had 3 operations in the past where they have removed the adhesions.  During my last op, i also had a kidney removed (function had deteriorated), but they are not sure if it was the endo that had blocked the ureta (sorrry if this is scaring you!!).  Lots of girls on this site have had an op to remove the endo and then had treatment within 6 months and heen successful..so i think there is a correlation between having a clear out and then getting pregnant.  Not sure if you are under the care of a consultant for the endo? but i am seen by Dr Cutner at UCLH and he is excellent.  PM me if you have any questions.  By the way, what an unusual mix for a dog...she sounds lovely.  That is my german shepherd when he was 2 months....he is a hell of a lot bigger now!

HFI  -  when are you starting your cycle?  I have worked out that i should be sniffing from about 11th November....i am getting really excited.  It would be great to have a cycle buddy!  I too am on baby asprin this time, and the last time, i was on the Clexane injections post ET.  I am not sure if i will be on them this time.  How did your appt go with your acupuncturist?

Mac - How is the first week going on the new job?  

Glitter -  I am guessing that was a full week back at work last week??  Well done you.

S-C - How are you?  I hope all the spotting has stopped and that you and DH are a lot more relaxed now.  Have you been to see your sister yet?  I have my sis, her DP and my gorgeous nephew coming to stay with me this weekend.  I am so excited that i get to have him all to myself (instead of the whole familyt being around too).

Tilly - So sorry i could not talk properly yesterday... i think my brain was a bit fried.  I shall speak to you tomorrow.  

Barb - How are you getting on?

Toki, Tizz, Trix, Kabby, Roozie and anyone else i may have forgotten...i hope you are all well.

Well, i have finally got my dates for the next tx.  I spoke to a lovely nurse from ACU, as I was worried that my dates following my AF looked like EC and ET would be around the xmas hols.  So, they have put me on the pill early for 2 months...which, if all goes to plan...i will  be testing on xmas eve!!!!  I am hoping it is a good omen, but if it doesn't work, at least i can get into the spirit of the festive season instead!!!  

Speak soon,
LMG
xxx


----------



## minicooper (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi LMG - please to hear your treatments on the roll!!  My EC is planned for 9th Oct but they said it could be earlier or later depending on how i respond......  Hoepfully it will be earlier as my mums down till the 9th and would love her to be there for the EC (scared of being sedated!!)....

The nurses at ACU are sooo nice!!!  They've always put me at easy and are really easy going!!  I would defo recommend UCHL!!  Do you know the dates UCH are closed over xmas?  Also if you have a failed cycle how long after can you start again??

 Good luck for this tx - i'm really rooting for you!!  

Aimee xxx


----------



## Keme (Nov 14, 2006)

Evening!

Minicooper that's great news on your follies; sounds like they're developing really well (but not too well!). I know what you mean about having your Mum around; it's always nice to feel like you're being looked after   but ACU are so good at looking after you, you'll be fine! The nurse who was in charge when I had my EC was fab - she had everyone sussed and made me feel like she had done this so many times before she could do it with her eyes closed.

LMG - 6.45 is a time of day that should be banned, especially for working! The idea that endo could do so much damage is scary, but it's something I need to know. I honestly didn't realise it could do anything; it was only when a friend mentioned that she had part of her bowel removed because of her endo that I became aware. I guess I need to be a bit more proactive. Did you know before your op that the kidney was going to be removed? It all sounds pretty major stuff. 11th Nov? That sounds so soon - best of luck   

Hope the rest of you are enjoying the lovely London drizzle   

Love Em x


----------



## minicooper (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi Em - i know what you mean all the nurses at acu are fab and soooo reassuring!!! Its nice to know that they actually really do care!!!  110x better than when i was being seen on the NHS!!  The nurse was sooo grumpy and rude!!

Hows things going with you?  I have my 2nd scan tomorrow so am looking forward to it - plus spoke to my GP today who has already signed me off from my EC date!! Woo hoo!! lol

Aimee xxxx


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies

How are you all? 

Please excuse me for the short reply, manic has not been the word, absolutely crackers is more like it! Have been working crazily. The wedding in Brazil is now moved to January 08, knowing my luck I will hopefully be pregnant by then and not able to fly, a small price to pay hurrah.
We have arranged to go to Thailand now, so only going from 13th Oct to 31st Oct. Cannot Wait!!!! October must be the worst month to find a holiday without any rain! Still as I will be doing touristy things, I am not so fussed to be honest. 
Came back from Holland yesterday, feel like I am on a plane one day and back the next, it is like groundhog day!

Minicooper - good luck for your scan, thinking of you xx

LMG - I am going to mail you shortly hun x

Trix, Tizz, Glitter, Kabby, Roozie, LLJ, Barb, Tokii, Macboo, HFI, I hope you are all taking things easy and looking after number 1. Wishing you all the best of luck for all your stages, and sending you all     

Lots of hugs
xxxxxx TT


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies

VIRGIN VIE AND CHRISTMAS GOODIES PARTY.  [fly]  [/fly]

Just wanted to let you know that the virgin vie party and christmas goodie party is happening at 7pm on Friday 2nd Nov, But as I will be away from 15th october till 30th/31st, LMG is going to send you a reminder whilst I am away. We have around 15-20 of us in total and you can bring friends. Just please let me know numbers for food and non alcoholic cocktails.

Address: please PM for details

Nearest tube: London Bridge - Tooley Street exit.
Directions: I would really take a cab.

Taxis: Minicabs 0207 357 0008 ...please PM for further directions & details

My Contact Number...please PM for details

I will be on holiday from 15th to 30/31st Oct, so if you need to let me know if you can't make it, then please text me to let me know. 
Many thanks and hope to see you there. Claudie xx

*edited by Mod - please do not include personal contacts and too much info as these boards are public and anyone can read them - please always send a personal message for personal details


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi everyone !

Keme, I really hope that the growth on your ovary turns out to be nothing and that you can start treatment soon again. I also was found to have very mild endo in 2005 and wonder what all the estrogen I had in my body after that has done to it ... and I also didn't know that it can be so devastating ... until I encountered infertility I didn't even know that it existed, and so many people are suffering enormously from it ... 

Mini, I am glad that your stimming has started off so well and that you feel confortable with the ACU staff. They are great in every sense. 

LMG, not too long to wait for you now ! I really hope that this time it will work for you !

Tilly, Thailand must be amazing, have a wonderful time!

I am not too far from the 12 weeks mark now but the spotting has come back last Sunday. It's brown and it has almost completely faded now so I am not too concerned but it's always a bit unsettling. Both ACU and my GP don't seem particularly worried so I am going to wait until next Tuesday, when I will have my planned nuchal scan, to find out if everything is all right in there. I wish I could put a little webcam in my belly so that I could see them whenever I wanted ! It still feels so unreal ...


----------



## Keme (Nov 14, 2006)

Hello,

Tilly - I hope you have a fantastic time in Thailand; you really deserve it. Keeping my fingers crossed you can't go to the wedding in Brazil   

Aimee - I hope your scan went OK and you're not too bored of the visits yet   

Barb - your webcam idea sounds great! I wonder how long it will be before its reality ...   

Hope everything rosy with all you lovely people.  

Love Em x


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2007)

Morning all!
I've got loads to catch up on after not posting for a while!!!
Barb - good to seeed you are doing well, sounds like the spotting is about to stop if it's brown.  I never had that at all - i think my body made up for it by making me sick for ages instead!
Tilly - have a fab holiday!
LMG - this back to work is fun isn't it?!  I don't have anywhere near the length of day that you have although yesterday's extra 2 hours was long, it is not regular by any means!
Keme -  no such luck with the naps during the week. Good luck with the extra treatment and hope everything works out for you.

Probably won't be on over the weekend as we're away.  We'll see how much better I am after coping with a 3yr boy!!


----------



## HFI (Mar 24, 2005)

Hi everyone, the sun is out and has been forecast for the weekend  

Minicooper - Fantastic news about your follicles, it sounds like you have a great number.  Hope your second scan went well on Wednesday.  Has your EC date been confirmed?

Barb - Thanks so much for the aspirin / heparin info.  I agree with you, I think I'll trust what Dr R suggests.  You say heparin is controversial but since many of you on this thread have had it as part of your tx and got BPF, I'm not gonna be too concerned.  Good luck with your nuchal scan on Tuesday.

Macboo - I hope the new job is going ok.

LMG - Are you still on the detox?  Hope it's still going well.  I know how hard it is to give up smoking, I gave up about 8 years ago.  I would definitely recommend the patches, I smoked 20+ a day and found the patches really helped me succeed.  The patches stop you from getting that feeling of needing a cigarette.  11th November isn't too long to wait, it sounds like we are both getting our bodies ready for tx (with the help of a ZW nutritionist).  Haven't been to see my acupuncturist yet, they wanted to see me after my period has started and it hasn't yet.

Keme - As mentioned, I'm waiting for my period to start before I'll know my exact tx plan / start date.  I have to call the clinic on day 1 of my cycle and book in for a Hysteroscopy and a dummy ET.  I'm keeping everything crossed that they don't find any pollops etc so I will be able to continue with tx.  You were asking about endo, I was diagnosed 3 years ago and had to have my tubes removed 2 years ago because of the damage caused.  My endo is severe and has caused me a huge amount of pain for years (although fingers crossed things aren't too bad at the moment).  My big problem now is chocolate cysts which are caused by endo.  Last year I was put on 8 months of Zoladex injections to help reduce them but it didn't work and I had 4 cysts surgically removed at the end of last year.  I've been told I can't ever have my endo lasered or removed because it's too severe.  I don't like having ops because they have to open me up because I have so many adhesions etc they don't ever want to risk performing surgery through my belly button.  I really hope your endo doesn't cause you any problems, it doesn't sound like it's caused too much damage so fingers crossed it stays that way.

Tilly - Have a fab time in Thailand.  I'd love to go there, have you been before?

Glitter - I'm sure you'll cope just fine with a 3yr boy, it will get you into good practice    You didn't mention being sick so I'm hoping things have now improved and you're feeling better.

Hi to SC, Tizz, Trix, Toki, Kabby, Roozie and anyone else I may have missed.

Hope you all have a fab weekend.

Love H x


----------



## Keme (Nov 14, 2006)

Everyone enjoying the rugby? What a fab weekend!

Glitter - hope you had a lovely weekend and your 3yr old companion kept you in order   

H - my tubes were blocked by the adhesions previously, but I was told I had mild endo. That was about 2 yrs ago and before 9 months worth of clomid. I have a suspicion that the clomid has made the endo much worse as I was told after my last cycle that it is now severe. It is v useful to know how much damage the endo has caused in others, and over what sort of time scale - so thank you for sharing (and thank you everyone else too   ). I really hope the pain situation stays manageable for you and cysts stay at bay for a while longer. Fingers crossed you are pollip free and tx can start this month for you  

Mini - hope your follicles have continued to develop well and your EC goes smoothly this week. Sending lots of       your way.

Wishing you all a Happy Monday   
Love Em x


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2007)

Morning (just )

Got through the weekend without feeling too bad, just exhausted.  Took the little one shoe shopping so he had to have his feet measured.  We got there just in time before the huge queues in the shop (I remember just why I avoided the shops in Nottm on Saturdays when I was a student!!) and we got sorted quite quickly and he was really good!
Have today off as planned holiday to recuperate - feel a bit weird, not sicky but probably just tired.

keme and hfi, good luck with the treatment
LMG - how's the detox going?!?!/


----------



## trixster (Jun 6, 2007)

Hello ladies,

Back in the UK again and isn't it cold? Don't want to make you all sick, but Italy was great...and warm.

Glitter - sounds like you coped just fine with the 3yr old. hope you're enjoying your day off and not feeling too yuk.

McBoo - Great news about your job, hope all's going well.

LMG - I so admire you sticking to the detox, sounds like you feel better on it though, so must be worth it. Only a month to go until tx...time's flying and I hope it feels that way for you too.

Keme - Glad all your questions were answered. Your next tx will be here soon too.

Mini C - It's all going to plan by the sound of it. I agree with Keme about the nurses at UCH, they're lovely. Just make sure that you're driven home, or get a taxi...you definately don't want to be messing around as you'll feel very tired from the anesthetic.

Tilly - have fun in Thailand. We went about this time of year a few years ago. Can recommend having spa treatments out there, which will really relax you after your hectic time lately. Am crossing my fingers that you'll miss the wedding for all the right reasons!

Barbwill - Good luck with your scan tomorrow. I love being scanned and you're right it's so reassuring. Whenever I go to the midwife they listen to Bean's heartbeat... which I hear on loud speaker. It's great. I also get loads of 'fluttery' feelings inside when I'm sitting quietly (and one BIG flutter when the plane took off last week), I assume this is Bean doing it's workout.

As for me I have my amnio on Wednesday. Am hyper relaxed after my holiday so happy about everything. DH and I had lots of time to talk to each other and I now feel so much better about being pregnant and the decisions we may have to face.

Love to all

Trix X


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Sorry moderator - have pm'd everyone...not that anyone can get into our place as we have 24hr security, so they would get a shock, but thank you.


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hello Ladies
Hope you are well. Sorry I have not been in touch, it has been so crazy I cannot tell you. I feel like a tornado of madness with work. I am so excited I am off to Thailand, I have never been and am off to Bangkok, then Chiang Mai and Koh Samui. 
I know it is mad but I have already packed!! Yes, I am very eager.    
I have booked myself a pre-pamper day at Harrods to have facial, waxing, and body scrub and massage, then finishing off with manicure and pedicure....total bliss I cannot wait. 
I have booked my cat sitters today, so am very happy all is sorted now. Hurrah!!!!

I must be so naive sometimes, I was with some clients from Hong Kong who are really lovely and they decided to tell me I must see ping pong, I thought this was some kind of musical and proceeded to say, 'how long has that been running for, we have not seen it in the UK?', to which they all giggled and said..'just see ping pong'. 
So I started looking on the internet for the Ping Pong musical......................MMMM, well not quite what I was expecting to be honest! Now I just feel dead embarrassed, however if my clients are saying go and see it, I wonder if it is something that has to be done. Quite shocked really  

Well, surprise surprise.............I am starting primulot from this sunday, then sniffing whilst I am away. It looks like LMG and I will be close together hurray!!!. I had to call the clinic today as I totally forgot what I was supposed to be doing   .
I don't think the hours would make so much difference with the sniffing times, do you? 
I decided a months break or so is enough. I am on a roll again. 
Looking forward to seeing you all on the 2nd Nov. 
Big hugs, look after all your bumps, beans, embies, follies, and wishing you all luck and positive wishes whatever stage you are at. See you when I get back. 
Big hugs
TT xx


Trix - So pleased you had a nice break and a chance to chat properly with DH. Hope amino goes well. thinking of you.x

LLJ - How are you? Hope you are doing well. Looking forward to seeing you on the 2nd. 

LMG - Hi Honey, will call you Wednesday and see if we can meet through the madness of work. Glad you are ok, can't believe we may be weeks apart from next round x

Glitter - Hope you are ok, take it easy and don't do too much x

Keme - Weekend Ruggers was fab - how are you doing? x

Barbwill - how are things with you? that is so fab - I think you have struck on a new invention for mums to be. x

Minicooper - how are you getting on? wishing you luck with your treatment x

HFI, SC, Tizz, Toki, Kabby, Roozie and anyone else I may have missed - big hugs and warm wishes to you. 

TTX


----------



## minicooper (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey girls - hows everyone doing??  Well i had ec yesterday and they got 10 eggs so all is good so far!!  Just feeling abit sore today - been in bed!!!

Does anyone ever find it weird when they walk into the UCH ACU reception - i look at everyone sitting there and wonder if i've every spoke to them on here - its quite weird lol!!!

Anyways hope your all doing well!!

A xxxx


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

Sorry for the silence recently, but i have just been really busy...definitely not enough hours in the day!!

Mini-C - Congratulations on your EC, that is a good number of eggs.  How are the little embies getting on?  Will you go to Blast or have a ET tomorrow?  It is all so exciting.  Sending you massess of    !!  And yes - I always wonder if i have spoken to anyone in the clinic on the thread!!  

TT - How are you?  I hope you have managed to get your list of jobs to do before you go away sorted.  I'll give you a call tonight.  Gosh thinking of your hols has just got me dreaming of Thailand...you will love it!  I remember going crazy shopping at the weekend market in Bangkok....how many pairs of flip flops can a girl buy for £0.50!!!!

Trix - Welcome back off the hols....but did you not bring us any sunshine back  I love Italy...great weather, food and wine.  Where abouts were you?  I think you are going in for you Amnio today...i shall keep everything crossed for you xxxxx  Thanks for all the encouragement re detox.  My two weeks are up, but i still want to carry on with it...if anything to loose a bit more weight....although i am eating a bacon bagel at the mo!!!

Glitter - sounds like you had a great weekend with your nephew...has the sickness gone??...fingers crossed!!  

Keme - How are you?  Any news yet on your next treatment?  I definitely agree that all the fertility drugs will feed our endo even more...it is such a fine balance in getting to the end result.  The nutrtionist at ZW, told me not to eat red meat and cut out dairy & wheat to manage the endo better.  The strange thing with me is that i do not really feel any pain from my endo.  I have a really heavy first 2 days when AF comes, and try and do very little then, but apart from that no other symptoms.  What causes me the pain is the cysts that come back...especially when they start twisting!!

HFI - How are you?  Any news on your treatment yet?  I am keeping everything crossed that it is good news and that we will be cycling together.  I am seriously considering going to a hypnotist to stop smoking!!

Barb -  I hope your scan went well yesterday!  How are the beanies doing?

S-C, Roozie, Mac, Tizz, Toki, LLJ and anyone else i have missed - i hope you are well.

I have had a great 4 days as my little nephew came to stay.  He is now 10wks and beginning to look like a laughing Buddha!!  I am off to the clinic today as they want to test my AMH levels.  I had a nightmare when my GP tested my E2 and FSH (before starting the pill 2 wks ago), as the lab didn't do my FSH and destroyed my sample!!!!!  My E2 reading was 114...does anyone know what that means  

I am hoping the clinic will talk me through my whole protocol today, as i feel so confused as it has changed a couple of times.  Also, my presription has changed so i want a final one of those and then i can shop for the drugs!!!  I am beginning to get excited now!

Hope you all have a good day.
LMG
xxx


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi everyone !

Trix, I am pleased that you are so relaxed, good luck for your amnio today, I'll be here waiting for the outcome with my fingers crossed.

Tilly, how exciting that you are about to go to such exotic places and start your new cycle there ! 

Mini, 10 eggs is excellent ! How many embryos did you get ? These are the crucial days and I hope that it will work for you

I had my nuchal scan yesterday, the babies were alive and moving and opening and closing the mouth ! It's amazing that at 6cm length they already look so human ! The results of the nuchal scan are that the risk of Down's syndrome for one of the twins is 1 in 2700, so extremely low, whilst for the other one is 1 in 373, which is not incredibly low but still 50% higher than the risk threshold which is 1 in 250. So we have decided not to do any more invasive tests. 
I have been feeling more energetic in the past 10 days and the little nausea that I had seems to have completely vanished. I am very hungry very often, including during the night, I've never eaten so much in my life ! It's a full time job !!!! The insomnia is still bad though, I've been awake from 3 'til 6:30 in the past few nights and I am totally exhausted. Working from home today trying to recover a little.


----------



## HFI (Mar 24, 2005)

Hi ladies, hope you're having a nice day  

Trix - I hope the amnio went well on Wednesday and really pleased to hear you had a good time in Italy and have come back nice and relaxed.

Tilly - I hope you enjoyed your facial, waxing, body scrub, massage, manicure and pedicure (well maybe not the waxing )  Good luck with the Primulot and sniffing, I'm hoping to start my drugs next week so LMG, you and me could all be cycle buddies    Have fun in Thailand.

Minicooper - 10 eggs is a fantastic number.  When's your ET?  I hope it all goes well.

Keme - I also agree about the drugs feeding your endo, I was told by my doctors that endo feeds on estrogen so it makes sense.  Take care.

LMG - I'm like you, I suffer from cyst pain more than endo pain.  I've not heard of twisted cysts,  they sound painful.  I'm hoping to start tx next week so hopefully we'll be cycling together.  It sounds like you had a nightmare with your FSH and E2 results being destroyed, sorry I can't help you with your E2 reading.  How did your chat with the clinic go on Wednesday, I hope things were explained and your now clearer on your tx plan. 

Barb - Really pleased to hear your scan went well and you got to see your beanies.  Sorry to hear your insomnia is still bad but great news you can work from work, I'm sure it helps.

Hi to everyone else - SC, Mac, Kabby, Glitter, Toki, LLJ, Roozie, hope you're all well.

I'm off to UCH on Tuesday afternoon to have a dummy embryo transfer and a hycosy.  Hopefully they won't find any problems so I'll be able to start my drugs next week.  It's been 4 months since my last cycle and I'm desperate to get going again so fingers crossed.

Have a great weekend everyone.

Love H x


----------



## mn23160 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi,

I hope it will be ok if I re-join this thread. I haven't been on here since my last round of treatment in April. I was just on an extended break as I had reached a really low point where I couldn't carry on.  Anyway, the great thing is that I have bounced back and am ready to start my next round of treatment. I am feeling really excited about it. Dr R has decided to throw in all sorts this time - I think Steroids and blood thinning drugs. I'm not going to worry too much about it and just be guided by them!

I'm waiting for AF to start which could be literally at any time (oh PCOS is a nightmare!!). Typical... I usually spend all my time not wanting it to show up and now I can't wait for it   

Anyway,  I really look forward to getting to know you all

Lots of Love

Melanie


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

Gosh it is so quiet on this thread....our status should show resting!!!!

Welcome back Melanie.  I must have joined this thread after your last treatment.  Looking at your history it seems like you have been through an awful lot and needed the rest.  I too had a failed trx in May at UCH and am about to embark.  Should get AF this weekend and then will be told how long to stay on the pill...but looks like early nov for me!  It will be nice to have you cycling around the same time.

HFI - Nice to hear from you too.  How did your dummy ET and Hycosy go.  Do you know it's so long since my hycosy i have forgotten what it was for.  What do they check through that?  Have you started on the primulot or jabbing straight away?  I had to go in last WEds for AMH levels which are similar to FSH.  Find out my results tomorrow so we shall go on from there!

Barb - so glad the scan went well and that the risks are not as high.  You must be relived to get a bit more sleep now.

Mini - How are you?  You must have had your ET by now and oficially on the 2WW      Wishing you lots of luck,

Hi to the rest of you...will do more personals later.  I am fine just been manic with work.  I am looking forward to starting soon...and feeling quite positive!!

LMG
xxxx


----------



## trixster (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi all,

LMG you're right, we've all gone very quiet.....thank goodness I haven't got so much to read through!!

Barb - Fantastic news about your scan, those are great odds you must be pleased. Hope your mind is at rest now and you can get more sleep.

Melanie - Welcome back and good luck with your treatment - hope AF showed up so that you're on your way. All those days we will it not to arrive, then all of a sudden we're willing it to just get a move on.

HFi - hope the dummy transfer went well and that you're all ready to rock and roll....oh and start sniffing.

Unfortunately for me the sample that they got from my amnio had some blood in it, so they can't do the quick tests. So I have to wait until next week or the week after for the full results. Was really down yesterday...but have now, thanks to DH, got my head around it and am feeling positive. Will even go and get some more clothes today as jeans can't quite see me through every dress occassion!

Love to everyone I've missed

Trix X


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Yes it's a pity that this thread has gone so quiet ... I am so glad that when I was doing my IVF this was so buzzing as the support I got from here then has been invaluable.

Minicooper, you were on a cycle, how are you sweetie ?

HFI, I hope that your dummy ET and hycosy went well. Let us know.

Trix, it must be so hard to have to wait all this time to have the amnio response .... I am happy that your DH is able to give you the support you need and make you look on the bright side of life .... enjoy your maternity spending spree today, I also need to start buying stuff. Do you know if there are special tights for preggers and where to find them ? 

Concerning me, still not sleeping girls....I don't think this has anything to do with my thoughts and worries as I don't have any ! I am really relaxed at the moment, so I suspect it's just hormonal. Some women get it in the first and last trimesters but can sleep in the second. I've just entered the second trimester so hope that I will be able to sleep for at least three months ... the amazing thing is that my mind is so clear despite the lack of sleep, must be hormones again ... off to do some work now ! 

Keep the thread up girls !


----------



## minicooper (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi Barbwill,

im doing well thanks am officially on my 2ww at present has 2x A1 grade blasto's put back on the 14th Oct so now im just playing the waiting game and hoping and praying it works!!

It was quite a weird expeiance going for the ET i was so so so nervous (went all weird and dizzy when the embryologist called us in to chat)we had Mr Serhal do the ET so was really happy with that!!  I think now this is the most scayiest time of my life!!!

I will be testing on the 29th Oct so i have everything crossed that this will work for us!!  I had such a hard time after EC, was quite uncomfortable with period like pains for about 4 days afterwards which got me abit down but am doing good now and trying to stay positive, i said i didnt want to have ec again but i guess if this doesnt work then i will have to!!

Does anyone know how soon you can do a test after ET?  I dont know if i can hold out till the 29th as AF is due on the 26th!!!  Gosh this is soooo scary!!!

I've been signed off work for the 2ww so am trying to take it easy, no cooking, cleaning or anything really, my lovely dp is doing all for me!!

Anyways sorry to jabber on, i hope you are all doing great!!

Lots of luck to all!!

Big hugs

Aimee xxxxx


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

Mini-c, great to hear from you.  Soundslike you have got the best beanies possible in you.  I am really glad your DP is taking such good care of you.  You just relax and watch lots of TV!!  I am sure the preggars crew will give you lots of advice on when you can test.  I will be watching eagerly as that is one of my qquestions too.  I remember how much of an agony the 16 days was for me last time and the fact i ended up testing at 4am  as i was so nervous and convinced my self i needed to pee so early!!  sending you lots of    

Trix i hope your shopping trip went well!!  I am sorry to hear about your amnio...but keeping everything crossed for you that it will all be ok.

Barb - great to hear from you too.  I am sorry the sleep thing is still not happening but it is great to hear that you are so relaxed.  I agree with you about the thread being so quiet.  I am now starting to get nervous about starting again and will really be needing lots of support from everyone here.

I am still waiting on my AMH results.  They were supposed to be in today but no luck.  My AF should arrive this weekend and then i will need to find out from the clinic if i shall take a full month of the pill again or not.  Starting to worry a bit, even though i did all my research about where to buy the drugs cheapest, i haven't ordered any yet.  I suppose i should order them in the next few weeks i should be sniffing in appx 3 wks!  I am back to the nutriotionist tom...worried that i won't have lost enough weight to be on the right point of the BMI (have been having big roast dinners the last few weekends)!!  I am also, booked in to see a hypnotherapist to stop smoking on Monday...which i am really excited about.  That means that i will have been a non-smoker for 6 wks prior to EC.

Lots of love to everyone else.

LMG
xxx


----------



## trixster (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi all

mini C  - that is seriously good news. 2 blasts... I have my fingers crossed for you big time. I had 2 blasts put back and one worked so keep being positive. Good news too that you're not working and DP is taking good care of you. I was a good girl and waited until the day before I was supposed to test, before testing. Don't buy and test kits until it's time to test as you won't be able to help yourself! Enjoy the rest.

Barbara - thanks for the kind words. As for pregnancy tights....gosh I didn't look this morning as I bought trousers. Mothercare does seem to have everything though, so have a look on their website.

LMG - Not long to wait now until you start again. Promise I'll keep logging in to check on you as I really hope it goes well this time


Trix X


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2007)

Hello there
Good luck and lots of   for the 2ww mini!
Barb - get the tights from mothercare.  A friend persuaded me that they were a lot more comfy than the usual ones (I was sceptical at first) from M&S but I got some and they are a lot less tight around the tummy area.  I think they were £5 a pair so on a par with M&S.  I've only really started to show a bit now but it is more obvious if I wear my old clothes as they are not as loose as they used to be.  I'm determined to keep wearing my nice stuff for as long as poss!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Nice to see many of you back tonight ! 

LMG, I'll be here when you'll cycle ! Concerning the drugs, I ordered mine on the Friday and they were at my house on the Tuesday after so it's quick! I used Ali's pharmacy which charged about £13 per ampule of menopur. 

Minic, well done you !!! Excellent result !! you stand a very good chance and I keep my fingers crossed for you ! Concerning when to test, I tested when the embryos were 17 days old (ie 17 days from EC), a few days before the official date. The clinic was very cautious and waited for the blood test before congratulating properly though. 

Trix, wow ! New trousers ! Enjoy !

Glitter, you're 19 weeks and with twins and it just starts to show ? Amazing  how this varies from person to person ! If you want to wear your normal clothes for as long as possible, NCT sell a piece of cloth that you put on top of your clothes so that it covers the waist area and the open zips and buttons. When you pull your top over it, apparently it looks just like a nice layered look. I haven't bought it myself yet as NCT sells it through their catalogue and I would rather try it on to see how good it really looks .... has anybody seen it in mothercare or elsewhere ?

Hope things are good with Kabby, McBoo, Tilly and all the others who haven't been around for a while. Thinking of you all.


----------



## HFI (Mar 24, 2005)

Hi ladies

Melanie - Welcome back to the thread.  Sorry to hear you hit a low point but great news your now ready to start again.  I hope AF appears soon, we may even be cycling together which would be great.

LMG - My dummy ET and hycosy went well, thank goodness    The ET was straightforward, no problems and the hycosy didn't show up any fibroids or pollops so I'm able to continue with tx.  I think they also flushed me out, gave me a proper MOT    I start on primulot on Saturday and continue until day 28,  then go back for a scan on day 3 of my next cycle.  If things are ok, I will start jabbing pretty soon after that.  If things go according to plan, I should be testing early Dec - scary but exciting.  Sorry to hear you still haven't got your AMH results back, have the clinic said they will be available today?  You said you've done your homework re: buying drugs elsewhere, do you have the info to hand?  I'd be interested to know the names of the pharmacies.  I called Applied Dispensary yeserday and they worked out over £400 cheaper than UCH.  I'd like to ring a few other places before I place the order.  Fingers crossed your AF arrives real soon.

Mini - FAB NEWS    2 blastocysts on board, it couldn't be better.  I've never tested early so I can't advise you.  Take it easy for the rest of your 2ww and enjoy the time at home.

Trix - Things went well on Tuesday, thanks for asking.  As mentioned I'm taking tablets from Saturday, not sniffing this time round.  As my hormone levels were slightly high, they don't want to shut down my ovaries completely.  I'm quite excited actually because although this will be my 4th IVF cycle, this cycle is completely different to the previous 3 done at another clinic.  I'm hoping a new clinic / a new protocol will make this cycle the one    Really sorry to hear you have to wait another week for your amnio results but great to hear your DH is keeping you positive.  Nothing like retail therapy to cheer you up, I hope you had a great time.

Barb - Fingers crossed your sleeping improves in your second trimester.  Considering you're probably really tired, you're sounding totally stressfree and relaxed which is good news.

I hope the rest of you are all doing well.

It's lovely and sunny in Hertfordshire, I hope the sun's shining where you are!

Have a nice day.

Love H x


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi ladies

Sorry I havent been around for sooo long - had been having an extremely stressful and scary time with more bleeding so have been hibernating and trying to just take one day at a time.  Luckily the dr put me on home rest - so have been working from home and have had no more bleeding for a while.  I've got my next scan tomorrow (almost 11 weeks!) so keeping fingers crossed all will be fine for that.   I've got a huge belly already (think its because I had to put on weight for the IVF anyway and now am eating all the time so I dont get sick) - so already grew out of my jeans and trousers and have very tentatively been shopping just so I can wear something other than trackies!  DH is not impressed! 

Will catch up with proper personals later this week but a couple of hellos -
Mini - good luck on your 2WW, keep resting up!
Mel - lovely to see you back on the thread!  Glad you are feeling ready to go again, I am keeping everything crossed for you.
Trix - sorry to hear your amnio results are delayed, but hope you get good news soon
Tizz - happy birthday for today!!

Hi and lots of    to everyone else, have been thinking of you all.  It looks like the thread will be v busy again soon with so many starting cycles, I am looking forward to lots of good news!

Take care

SCXX


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2007)

hi Barb,
Thanks for the reminder on the bump band!  It's actually £3.50 cheaper on jojomamanbeba and the postage is also free (unlike NCT)
One ordered now


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

It is so nice to see that thread is picking up speed again!!!

S-C:  It is so nice to hear from you...i have been wondering how you have been.  I am sorry to hear about all the stress you have been under, but sounds like you are in the best place....at Home!  Can't belive you are already 11 wks...where has time gone!!  I am sure once you get past the first 12 wks you will feel a lot less stressed.  I hope all goes well for the scan tomorrow.

HFI - I am glad your dummy ET and Hycosy went well.  It is always good to have a good old clear out!!!!  Sounds like we will be cycling really close together.  I start sniffing on 11th Nov and worked out that if all goes to plan i should be having ET during the 1st wk in Dec.  I found that shopping around for the drugs was a massive saving, although i still have a few left over from the last round, my quote for everything was appx £450.  I shall PM when i get home with all the details for the other pharmacies.  

Barb - here's hoping you get some good sleep soon.  It is so nice to know that all you ladies with lots of experience will be here to cheer us on.  I remember how DP shut down last time...and the whole tx was quite lonely.  So i shall be counting on you all a lot!!!  Oh yeah...my sister had one of those belt things during her pregnancy...but she just used it as a belt...as her tops were too long!!

Glitter- How is your sickness....have you overcome it now?  How are you coping with work as well??

Trix - thanks for all your support too, i shall really be counting on it.  How are you??

Sending lots of love to everyone...especially Mini C


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi LMG,
I've managed to stop being sick.  Now I'm awake all night instead so I haven't gone to work today as I was absolutely exhausted.  I think I may have overdone things a bit this week so slobbing out on sofa today.  Trying not to snooze anymore today so that I can sleep tonight!
how's your detox going?


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Glitter, I wonder whether being sick a lot has something to do with still fitting in your clothes ... I know quite a lot of people who had small bumps even at 9 months and were sick a lot, perhaps the stomach just gets too compress in you compact ladies... thank you for the jojomamanbeba tip, I'll have a look now. 

HFI, very glad your dummy ET and hycosy went well. 

S-C, glad to see you back, I am sorry you are having such a tough time with all the bleeding. I've had spotting twice, at week 6 and 11 and it was terrifying and yet the little ones were ok at week 12. I haven't seen them since but it does get a bit more relaxing after the initial trimester. I really hope that things will settle soon for you and that you can enjoy the pregnancy without too many worries.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2007)

Can't type - its jojo maman bebe and their delivery service is excellent!


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

Just a quick one from me.  I got the results back from my AMH test on Thurs and they came back at 21.5...the doctor said that it is satisfactory!!  I don't really know what this means and wondered if anyone has an idea on what the levels should be??  I may post on the main boards too.  I am just a bit worried...feeling like i have been doing a lot and that satisfactory is a bit of a disappointment!

Thanks, will post properly tomorrow.

LMG
xxx


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi all!

Hope you were all busy having lovely weekends as its so quiet on here!

LMG - your AMH result is brilliant!  Mine was just 5, which was quite a big shock at the time.... over 20 is brilliant and hopefully will mean you will respond really well on your next cycle!  When will you start?

HFI - great news that UCH are taking such a different approach to your protocols than before, it all sounds really good.  I guess you are now underway with the primolut too!    that you will find out great  news in December (no drinking during the party season then?!)  Re the drugs - I found Fazely Pharmacy the cheapest, it made a huge difference to our budget due to the vast amount of Menopur we had to buy.  They are on the thread about cheap drugs... they also provided a very prompt service, it was all very impressive.

Barb - thanks for your note.  I have kept focussing on the fact that you and Rooz both had a difficult start and now are doing well!  Just two more weeks till I can relax a bit more but hopefully all will be peaceful now! How are you?  Has the sleep situation got any better?  I've found I can sleep at night (with numerous loo breaks) if I dont nap during the day - but then you do feel bionically tired!!

Mini, how are you doing on the wait?  Just a few days to go now... hope you are staying away from the evil peesticks!   

Quick update on whats happening with us - the 11 week scan went really well, the beans looked like babies and were moving around so much it was quite incredible, I hadnt realised they would do that already!  We are now discharged from Homerton (I felt very emotional as they have been so great during all the scares, feels like I have lost a safety net!) - and start our "proper" antenatal care at UCH (the NHS bit) this week...  I'm still on lots of drugs till 13 weeks and also need to stay on the clexane/aspirin till 20 weeks.  Eek! - had thought my injecting days were almost over!  But it will all be worth it to keep the babies safe, we are being super-cautious about everything still!

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all doing well!
SCXX


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

LMG, I remember that the value of AMH ranges from 5 to about 50, with 5 indicating a very low ovarian reserve so your result sounds not bad at all. Many doctors don't consider it a very accurate test anyway so I wouldn't worry too much. As S-C says, she got pg with an AMH of 5 !

S-C, I am very pleased that the scan went well !!!!!! Well done !!! And now you're very close to the 12 weeks mark ! I feel sorry for you that you still have to take drugs for so long though ... but it's worth it !

I am still not sleeping well and now it's pretty likely that I won't be able to sleep well for the whole pregnancy so don't really hold my breath for a full night of sleep anymore. Even if I am now in the 2nd trimester my energy levels are still low, no surprise after 2 and 1/2 months of bad insomnia ! I can manage to do about 1/3 of what I could do before, which makes sense since now I am three people! I am 14 weeks today and really looking forward to when I will feel them ... for some people is happens as early as 16 weeks .... excited ! It all seems to unreal still !


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

Gosh where is time going at the moment  Can't believe this weekend has flown by.

S-C -  good to hear from you and thanks for re-assuring me with the AMH results.  It is re-assuring to know people who had low results that are now pregnant...makes me feel a lot more positive about the next cycle.  It must have been so good to see your beanies on the screen.  I can't belive you have been discharged already, but rest assured that UCH are very good.  My sister had all her ante natal there.

Barb - Congratulations on your 14wk anniversary!!  Thanks for your support..again. You really do seem to be the font of all knowledge!  I am sorry to hear that you are still suffering with lack of sleep but i am sure when you feel the bubbas it will make up for it.

Mini-C - how are you?  Not long now, when is your actual test date      

HFI - How far are you along now?  I think i will be sniffing in 18 days...getting very excited and nervous in one go!

How are the rest of you?  

Sorry for the lack of personals to everyone, but there do not seem to be enough hours in the days at the moment!

Lots of love,

LMG
xxx


----------



## HFI (Mar 24, 2005)

Hi ladies.

S-C - Thanks so much for the PM.  Take it easy working from home.

Mini - All the very best of luck for Monday.  Sending you lots of   , I'm keeping everything crossed for you    

Tizz - Happy Belated Birthday  

LMG - Your AMH levels are really good.  Mine were 12.5 and I was told that below 15 isn't that good.  I'm hoping that starting on the maximum dose of menopur and clomid will help me achieve a good amount of eggs.  Not long now until you start sniffing.  I'm not sniffing this time, taking Primulot instead.  Are you planning on having acupuncture during this cycle of tx?  I have done on previous cycles but I'm not sure whether to this time round.  It's never helped in the past.  Does anyone else think acupuncture is important / necessary during tx?  Are you still on your detox?  Have you been to see your hypnotist yet?  If so, I hope it went well.

Barb - Sorry to hear your still not sleeping well, I hoped it would improve for you in your 2nd trimester.  Take things easy.

I'm not gonna be online for a few days now because I'm going to Herefordshire tomorrow for a mini holiday.  My DH's sister lives in Ross-On-Wye so we're driving there tomorrow then going to stay in a 4* hotel for 2 day's.  It will be nice to have a few days off work and get myself ready for tx.

Hope everyone else is well, it's very quiet on here.  Everyone must be hibernating now it's turned cold  

Take care and have a lovely weekend.

Love H x


----------



## trixster (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Hope you are all well and I'm pleased to see so many people getting ready to tx it's fab.

HFI - have a lovely break in Ross. The home we own (we rent in Surrey) is in Bewdley, Worcs, so not a million miles from Ross - I love it there it's so pretty. Good luck with your TX too.

LMG - sounds like your AMH levels are spot on so hopefully it's all systems go for you.

Barbwill - You're such a great calming influence and know so much. I'm sorry to hear that you're still not sleeping but at least the babies are doing well. I have to say I've got a lot more energy now I'm in the 2nd Trimester. I no longer have to sleep day and night! Hopefully this will happen to you too.

s-c Fantastic news about your scan. It's just amazing seeing those beans jumping isn't it? I had to keep jabbing with clexane upto 11 weeks and although I hated it at least my baby is OK and still with me so it's worth it. Hey it's winter so no one apart from your DH is likely to see the bruises! I'm still on Asprin now until late on in pregnancy as I have some kidney problems and it's rumoured to help. I'm also under the NHS...but in Woking..and I have to say I'm getting brilliant care - I see either a midwife or a consultant every 2 weeks (because of the kidneys) and they've all been brilliant. I hope you get the same care and attention.

Glitter - glad to hear all is well with you. Top tip aqbout the tights I'll have to pay a visit to mothercare again. 

Mini - How are you, hope the waiting isn't driving you too mad and that you're taking it easy.   

Well the midwife rang me with some very happy news last night. My Amnio results have come back clear so I can now relax and enjoy the pregnancy. The bean seems happy enough as I heard it's little heart thumping away when I was at the hospital yesterday for a check up. Thank you ladies for all your support...it's very reassuring to know that there are so many good wishes out there.

Trix X


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Oh Trix I am so happy and relieved for you !!!! It must have been a difficult few weeks for you but now you can really relax as amnio gives you certainty that your baby won't have Down's syndrome. Brilliant !!!!!! 

I am a bit fed up today because my spotting is back, for the third time. I am undecided about calling the doctor this time as I've had it twice and it was nothing, I don't have any pain, it's brown etc. It might just be due to the fact that I am going through a spurt of growth (my belly is super-itchy!) so it might be that things are readjusting in there ... the next scan is three weeks away though so perhaps they would book me in for a quick check before that ... mmhhhh ... don't know what to do ....


----------



## trixster (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Barbwill,

Sounds like you need to put your mind at rest...especially before a weekend. Why not ring the doctor/midwife and have a chat and see what they think.It'll probably be nothing, but at least you can be reassured and stop worrying. Spotting must be a nightmare, I know I'd be freaked out if it happened so I don't think you're over reacting.

Thanks for the good wishes, I have to say it's nice to be able to start thinking about getting all the stuff we'll need for when bean arrives...I was even checking out names yesterday.

Hope you get some peace of mind soon.

Trix


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi all

Barb, hope the spotting has stopped today, sorry to hear it has come back this week  You are right, it sounds like you have nothing to worry about as it is brown - but I know how nerveracking it is!  Trix gave you good advice I think, probably a good idea to let your doctor know, then they can reassure you.  One thing I have found (and some other ladies on FF seem to say) is that this often happens if you have been doing a bit too much... mine has definitely calmed down hugely now I have been on home rest.  Can you rest at home for a couple of days just to give your body a chance to get its energy back?  (Also lots of people seem to spot every 4 weeks or so when their period was due, so maybe it is that?)  Thinking of you  

Trix, what brilliant news, I am so happy for you!  How great to hear the heartbeat too!  Now you can have lots of fun thinking ahead, it has been such a tricky time for you and your DH.

HFI - hope you are having a lovely time in Herefordshire, its a great idea to have some pampering time away with DH!  Re your question about acupuncture - I switched to acu from reflexology on this cycle.... I definitely get benefits from both acu and reflexology in terms of my other medical condition (M.E.) as the therapies give more more energy and also I feel more "balanced".  There's also just the nice side-effect of feeling more in control, and more relaxed about everything.  In terms of the fertility treatment, I would definitely do the acupuncture ET protocols again as I felt they made most difference... not sure about doing them through stimms, I think its a personal choice.  (By the way, Zita West's advice was also to do the ET protocol but not to worry about the rest if it was too expensive.  I used the London Acu Clinic).  Hope thats helpful, do PM me if you want more thoughts!

Mini, how are you doing on the wait?  Hope you are not too tempted to test early?  Sending you lots of positive energy!  

Hi to everyone else - hope you are all quiet as you are out having fun!

I had my first antenatal appt at UCH yesterday - the midwife wasnt great but apparently you see a new one each time so am not worrying about it!  I have the nuchal scan next week, then see a midwife at 16 weeks, but I dont see a dr however until 20 weeks, though they do run a special twin clinic.  Can I ask the preggers ladies, does that sound like the kind of schedule you are on, or did you see a doctor much earlier?  Its very odd going from knowing a lot about IVF to knowing nothing about this!  Thanks for your advice!

SCXX


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks Trix and S-C, I called my GP and he was very supportive and booked a scan for me for next Tuesday. The old blood seems to accumulate during the night, as it comes out as I get up and then fades away completely by lunchtime, but then it's back the day after and I've had it now for three days. It's a very small amount though, so I am not worried but I am glad that I'll have the scan - my first on the NHS ! At 14 and 1/2 weeks ! 

S-C, I saw my midwife at 10 weeks and I'll see her again at 16. My NHS pregnancy book says that after that one normally sees the midwife every 4 weeks until week 28, then every two weeks until week 36, and then every week. I also did the nuchal scan at 12 week, with the same doctor who takes care of the twin ladies in Oxford. I will see him again at 17 weeks and I don't know after that. At 20 weeks I have the anomaly scan but that's not with this doctor I don't think. Complicated!


----------



## trixster (Jun 6, 2007)

S-C & Barbwill,

Re the midwife/doctor visits. I seem to be getting a lot of those as I've got some kidney problems (very mild, but I keep getting protein in urine) so I'm being heavily monitored. I started off seeing the midwife every two weeks and the consultant every 6 weeks, now I'm alternating every two weeks between the midwife and consultant. I know this isn't NHS normal pregnancy care, so feel very lucky I'm getting all this attention.
I know a friend of mine who has gone private sees her midwife about once a month.

Glad to hear that you'll get a scan next week Barb, get some rest in the meantime.

Trix X


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

I hope you are all having a lovely weekend.  Isn't it great to have an extra hour today...i totally forgot and leapt out of bed thinking that i had a million and one things to do and that  was running late!!!

Trix - massive congratulations on the results of the amnio...you and DH must be over the moon.  YOu can now relax a bit and start enjoying your preganancy.  I love the whole new shopping theory!!  I am sorry to hear about the kidney problems though.  Do they know why you keep on getting extra protein?  The reason i ask is that i had a kidney removed last year, and i am keen to know if this is going to pose any problems if....sorry WHEN i get preganant!!!

Barb - I am sorry to hear the spotting has come back, i am sure it will be nothing, but it must be really re-assuring that your GP is so supportive.  I think lots of rest for you is called for.

S-C - I am sorry you had a disappointing visit with your antenatal team.  As i mentioned, my sis was at UCH during her preganancy because of thyroid problems initially and then my nephew was transverse breach, so she was kept in for a few days before the birth.  She said all the midwifes were absolutely lovely.  I hope it gets better for you and the nuchal scan goes well next week.

Mini-c - I think it is test day tomorrow (if you haven't already  been tempted to test)!!  I am keeping everything crossed for you and sending you massess of    

HFI - Does this mean you are on the Short protocol this time if you are starting on the primulot?  If so, when do you start the jabbing  How are you feeling about it all?  I have such mixed feelings of excitement and nerves!!  I hope you have had a lovely weekend in Herefordshire!!

Glitter - How are you?  Have you been shopoping yet??

Mel - How are you??  Has your AF come...any ideas when you are starting

How are the rest of you  Kabby, Roozie, Tizz, Keme, LLJ, Macboo, Tokki...not heard from you in a long time, i am presuming you are all well and busy just with normal life!!

I am well, just feeling a bit disappointed with myself at the moment.  I went to see my hypnotherapist on Friday to give up smoking, and i have really struggled.  In fact, i started thinking about cigarettes constantly and started to stress myself out.  In the end i succumbed, and am now feeling even more guilty.  I really can't seem to win on this one.  I know i need to stop giving myself a hard time, but i am annoyed at the money and my ability!!  I am going to contact him and explain what has happened and see what he recommends.  

I also spoke to the clinic this week, and went through my dates again, and i definitely start sniffing on the 8th.  I am slightly concerned that they have not got me in for a scan sooner to see if there is any fluid in my abdomen, as i think this would mean we put off the treatment.  Do you think this is something i should ask them for?  They seem to be really busy at the moment, and i feel like i am a bit of a nuisance when i phone them.  Also, those of you that were on low asprin, when did you start taking it from?  I am not sure if i should start now or once i start the stimms.

I am getting really scared now about starting again.  I think i am the worlds best at putting stuff to the back of my mind and just moving forward,  and that is obviously what i did following the neg cycle.  However, i am now petrified of starting again.  I really feel like i have done a lot (and so has DP) to get things to be different this time, that it almost puts more pressure...as if it does not work then i don't know what we could do differently next time...does that make sense

Anyway, enough of my ramblings on a sun AM!!  I hope you all have a fab day.

Lots of love
LMG
xxx


----------



## mn23160 (Feb 7, 2006)

no AF hasn't arrived ... and i can hardly believe this myself.... I'm pregnant NATURALLY!! I was at a wedding last weekend and my boobs were killing me - obviously not enough to make me think too much of it as I was knocking back plently of wine and champagne. Anyway, we came back on the Sunday and for some reason I decided to do a HPT. I stared at it for ages and could just about see a faint line. I showed my hubby and he pretty much dismissed it so the next day just before I went to work, I did another and again a faint line appeared. After much deliberation at work, I called the ACU and they squeezed me in for a blood test. The results came back at 105 although they couldn't say either way whether this was good because we have no idea when i conceived (although I thought I had ovulated 2 weeks before - just a hunch, god knows how because I have the most irregular periods ever due to my PCOS). So.... they said to come back on Friday for repeat HCG test. 

Well last week must have felt like the longest of my life. I felt worried beyond belief - in fact more so then my usual nutty 2WW. I spent half the week on the loo (sorry if TMI) which hardly goes with constipation although with my stress levels its been no surprise and then Friday morning I had the test. My appointment was at 9am and I was there sitting in the waiting room at 8.20am (I would have been happy to sit there from the monday!!).  Evert time someone sat down in the waiting room I felt like reassuring them that "it can work, i did it" - its funny, I really noticed this time how tense people look.  The results came back in the evening (my god, they make you wait there!) My HCG levels had reason to just passed 1000 so everything is looking good.  As a precaution due to my previous history they have put me on steroids, clexane and cyclogest and want to see me for a scan on the 8th.

Now, you'd think that I would have relaxed from there but oh no ... my latest game is to lie awake at night worrying about the scan  - its really hard because with my first M/C we got to the scan stage and they discovered it was a missed miscarriage - it was horrendous - I have never felt so sad and then having to sit back in the waiting room with tears rolling down my face, I never want 2 go through that again.  Anyhow ... I think going back to work will help to keep me occupied.

I wanted to share this all with you because it just goes to show - everyone should be positive.    Miracles happen in the strangest way. Not in a million zillion years would I have thought that I would have fallen pregnant naturally.

Love Mel x

sorry for no personals. My DH wants the computer back as he has a host of bills to sort out! Be back later xxxxx


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Oh Mel....Massive congratulations to you and DH     You both must be over the moon!!  I can't belive it happened for you naturally as well    !!!  

I am sure it must be so natural for you to worry about making it through to the scan.  Just try and stay positive, someone is obviously looking down on you....so just have some faith!  

Your news has just made my day!!  Keep us posted on your progress.

LMG
xxx


----------



## trixster (Jun 6, 2007)

Mel - Fantastic news. Congratulations to you and your DH   . I'm so happy for you both. Good idea to go back to work to take your mind off the scan, try and stay positive...the miracle happened so why not a successful pregnancy and birth.

LMG - you asked about my kidney probs. They seem very mild compared to yours. I've had something wrong for a while as I consistently get protein in my urine. When we lived in China I flew to Hong Kong for tests, which were pretty inconclusive and they basically said I may have incurred damage due to either a food poisoning bug (very likely as I've had more food poisoning than most whilst in Shanghai for 5 years), or a mis-prescription of antibiotics (again this wouldn't suprise me as medicare in Shanghai was crap - all American drs who were prescription happy). When we came back to this country it seemed to have settled, but reared up again when I got pregnant. According to the consultant I see it shouldn't be a problem but they are monitoring it closely. It could cause the baby to be smaller than usual. The other thing is that Protein in urine is one of the indicators of pre-eclampsia, so they need to keep an eye on mine so that my usual high protein levels aren't misdiagnosed as pre-eclampsia at a later date - they also need to be able to spot the condition too as I may be more prone to it.
Hope that helps, I'm not sure you'll encounter the same problems but have a chat with your GP.

Barb - Good luck with your scan tomorrow, hope you've had a bleed free weekend.
Love to everyone else


Trix X


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

Trix - thanks for sharing your experience of the pregnancy and the issues around the kidney.  It is funny how the body works heh!!  I am not sure if it was the endometriosis that got to my old kidney or if it was a really bad urinary infection i suffered with.  I think maybe the latter and the repurcutions of an infection are massive heh!!

Barb - i trully hope the scan went well today.

Mini-C = how are you sweetheart, i am thinking of you.

Hi to you all.

LMG
xxx


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Mel, massive congratulations to you ! How wonderful !! Your anxiety for the scan is perfectly justified and understandable, the first weeks of pregnancy are extremely tense for most people who struggled for years to get pregnant. I wish you good luck for your scan, keep us posted !

LMG, I am very sorry that you found it so hard to stay away from cigarettes and that you gave in ... I really hope that you will find the way to kick this habit. I used to smoke one cigarette a day, for many years, and never wanted more and still struggled to stop smoking that single one...it took me years but eventually the desire for kids won and I stopped. If it has been so difficult for me to quit one a day I can understand how hard it must be for a proper smoker ... but you can do it girl ... you can do it ! About low dose aspirin, I started to take it just before starting with the stimming. I used cardioaspirin which contains a substance that protects your stomach from the bad side effects (you can find it in any supermarket, off the shelf)
About your doubts for the scan, If this is a worry for you it is a good idea to let the clinic about it and they will explain to you if the scan is needed or not. 

Minicooper, we're all anxious to have your news .... fingers crossed ....

My scan went fine yesterday, the babies are growing as they should, the hearts are beating and there is no reason to worry. The spotting has lasted for a week but is now finally subsiding. Apparently half of all pregnant women get spotting during the first 14 weeks of pregnancy, I had it three times and I really hope that it won't come back again. It doesn't worry as it did in the past but it's still a bit unsettling ..... still completely unreal despite the prominent bump ....


----------



## mn23160 (Feb 7, 2006)

quick update from me ... I went to the loo at lunch and spotted into the bowl two red drops of blood (mixed with the cyclogest). I rang the ACU immediately and spoke to Dr R. who was actually very calm about it and said that its quite common in early pregnancy. They've been tracking my HCG every 4 days and all the levels have got to where they should so he basically told me to go home and put my feet up. My scan is next Thursday (8 days away, can you believe!). I haven't had any spotting since and feel pretty fine but its so hard not to worry. I'm doing the worst thing possible as well by scanning the web and FF and basically reading stories of where things have gone wrong after spotting.  I need to stop this as I intend to stay off work for the week and will drive myself insane if I carry on like this.

If anyone has any reassuring "spotting stories" it would be much appreciated!!!

xx


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Mel, that are many many many many reassuring stories about spotting out there. I've just learned that half of all pregnant women do spot at some point during the first 14 weeks of pregnancy. I spotted three times with brown blood and everything is fine. I know many people who spotted also red blood and all was well. All the doctors I spoke to about my spotting, including the ACU doctors, seem not to worry about light spotting on its own, with no cramps or big pains associated with it. The wait for the scan after spotting can be tough, so it is a good idea to take your mind off this as much as possible.


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

Mel - i am sorry to hear you have been spotting.  Just take the doc's advice and rest up.  My sister spotted too in her first few weeks and then it stopped.

Barb - I am so glad the scan went well.  It must be so re-assuring (although surreal) to see and hear the beanies!!

Mini-C i am thinking of you...i hope you are well and ok.

HFI - how are you going on the primulot?  When do you start the jabs?

How are the rest of you?

I went into ACU today for a scan to see what has happened with the hydrosalapinx.  I finally decided it was best to call them and see if i could have a scan to put my mind at ease.  Anyway, it was great as saw Tillytoots in there too.  It is crazy how we seem to be either in the clinic or the hospital at the same time.  She was looking great and very chilled after her hols.  I have to say, it is so nice having someone in the waiting room for you that totally understands what you are going through!  

Anyway, scan revealed that my hydro is still there and is the same size.  I suppose the good thing is that it hasn't grown any more.  I was slightly disappointed as i have been taking lots of chinese herbs to try and clear it....but ho hum.  On top of this, they also found that i had a cyst in my left ovary.  They have basically said that the cyst will need to go before i can start tx.  So, we are going to wait for AF to arrive and then i will go in for a scan again....and hope the cyst has gone.  Otherwise, they may aspirate it or postpone the tx.  It is funny how every trip into the clinic unfolds something new!  Then to top it all off, they want to do a Dialapan as well.  The last time they tried to do this appx 4 times and i was in absolute agony...in the end they gave up.  So, i have to say i am dreading this.

Friday tomorrow...yippee...i hope you all have a great weekend.

LMG
xxx

How are the rest of you?


----------



## HFI (Mar 24, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Trix - I had a lovely time in Ross thanks (although I had a cold for the entire weekend, still abit snotty now  ).  We actually stayed in Worcester for a few days in Great Malvern, it was lovely.  We also went to Westonbirt for the day which was very pretty.  I didn't let the sore ears and throat stop me too much    I am so pleased to hear about your amnio results, it must be such a relief for you.  Sorry to hear about your kidney problems but great to hear you're being well looked after in Woking.

Barb - Sorry to hear you've been having some spotting but great to hear it's now subsided and the Dr has said it's nothing to worry about.  It must of been lovely to see the babies again and be told they're growing as they should.  Fingers crossed the spotting stops for good.

S-C - Thanks again for the acu advice, I'll continue to pay lots of money to have needles stuck in me    In fact, last time I went I had one put in the top of my head    Sorry to hear your midwife wasn't great hopefully the rest of the care will be spot on and the midwifes will improve.  I hope your nuchal scan went well this week.

MiniC - Thinking of you.  I hope you're ok  

LMG - Fingers crossed I'll start jabbing next week.  I finish my Primulot tablets tomorrow then wait for my AF to arrive.  I'll then have a scan on day 3 and if everything is ok, I'll start jabbing on day 6 (I think).  The thing is I could be in the same position as you.  If they find a cyst in next week's scan, tx will be stopped until it goes away.  I was in a position to start tx a few months ago but they found a cyst so everything stopped.  They put me on Primulot for a month and when I returned the following month, it had gone.  So I'm hoping the last few weeks of Primulot have stopped anymore appearing.  Have you been given any drugs to help remove it?  I do have 2 chocolate cysts on my ovaries but they aren't gonna stop tx unless they get any bigger (fingers crossed they won't).  It's hard enough dealing with just the straightforward IVF procedure let alone having cysts come along and confuse things    Fingers crossed the cysts will go for both of us and we'll be able to have tx with a successful outcome this year     You mentioned you'll have to have a dialapan - what is one of them?  I've never heard of it.  You said it was painful, I hope this time round it won't be    Sorry to hear you're still having problems giving up smoking.  Don't be too hard on yourself though, it's not an easy thing to do.  I know first hand.  Did the hypnotist suggest anything?

Mel -   FANTASTIC NEWS - MANY CONGRATULATIONS  .  You must be so happy even if alittle shocked    I hope you've had a good rest at home this week.

Tilly - I hope you had a great holiday and are refreshed.  I hope the Virign Vie party goes well tonight and everyone enjoys themselves.  I'm really sorry but I'm not gonna be able to make it.

Hi to all the quiet ones.............Glitter, Kabby, Roozie, Tizz, Keme, LLJ, Macboo, Tokki.  I hope you're all ok and looking forward to the weekend.

Take care and speak soon.

Love H xx


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies
Hope you are all well. I am finally back and getting sorted. Sorry that some of you were not able to make the Virgin Vie get together last night. We had a great time and really enjoyed ourselves. Maybe next time. Lovely to see Trix and LLJ.

Busy thread, just trying to catch up with everyones news. 

LMG - It was so lovely to see you the other day at ACU, hope you are still keeping positive despite the cyst news. I am keeping everything crossed for you. Hope you are feeling better. Tried calling you today. Take care and let me know what accupuncturist says for the cyst. By the way, ask ACU what you can take for the dilapan, I took Votarol 100mg, Skullcap homeopathic liquid in a litre of water with 3 squirts of camomile and 3 paracetamol and co-deine, but I think that was slightly overkill for me this time. I have the skullcap for you, let me know when you are around and I will give it to you. Big hugs x

Trix - you looked absolutely fabulous last night, you are truly glowing with happiness. I am so very pleased for you. Thank you so much for the lovely chocolates, I have been naughty and munching them all today. Looking forward to seeing you soon, keep in touch. x

LLJ - It was so lovely to see you and Georgina last night, you both looked divine, thank you so much for the lovely candle and wine, I have put it in my bathroom and Markus said to say thank you so much for the wine. Will mail you this week, take care and look after yourself. x

HFI - Hi, hope you are well. Sorry we did not get a chance to meet, but hope you are well and fingers crossed jabbing starts shortly for you. exciting when you get to this stage. Hope all is well x

Tokii - I am so sorry re last night, I was so looking forward to meeting with you. It was however absolutely lovely to finally chat over the phone, let me know anytime you are free, it would be lovely to meet up. Hope all is well and you had a great weekend x

Barb - So sorry to hear about the spotting - hope all is going ok and you are taking care of bump, hope spotting stops and you are relaxing with a nice box of chocolates on the sofa. x

mn23160 - Congratulations on the news, fantastic!!!  
So sorry to hear about the spotting - my sister spotted during her pregnancy at different times, she has a healthy 3 year old and it is apparently relatively normal. I am keeping fingers crossed for you. Good luck with scan on thursday, wishing you all the best x

S-C - Am sorry to hear about your antenatal experience, hope you get a better response to them next time. How are things with you overall? x

Tizz - How are you doing?

Minicooper - Hope all is ok, thinking of you    x

Glitter, thanks for the message - hope you are doing well and looking after bump. x

Kabby, Roozie, Keme, Macboo and anyone else I have missed, sending you all the best x

I had a lovely holiday in Thailand, although it rained for a lot of the time, it was nice to do the touristy things and cooking courses and just relax. Have been sniffing whilst away and now sniffing on adjusted UK times 7,11,7,11, which I hope will be ok. 

It was so lovely to see LMG at ACU last week, looking fabulous as always. ACU is so very busy at the moment, everyone trying to get in before the last cut off dates in Dec I expect. Great to have a good girly chat. 
Well I went in on Wednesday to get scan and start Progynova in preparation for my frozen transfer. I was told there and then that I needed a Dialapan - which I hate having as it is painful! However they tried to do it there and then, but it didn't work, so I went back on Thursday, dosed up with Voltarol, paracetamol and codeine and herbal skullcap and camomile, buzzing and didn't feel too much pain this time around when they did it, which I was so pleased about, I think I was rattling after all the pain precautions I took. 
Later on, I came home, but found I had rectal bleeding from the Voltarol high dosage, I called ACU asap and they told me if it didn't stop to go to A&E. It subsided and started feeling better by late that evening. 

I am back next Thursday morning for a scan, then going through the processes for the next few weeks, will need to start the dreaded Gestone injections intime and fingers crossed for the FET. From what I remember I have 7 embies, 4 good quality, 3 slightly below average. Feeling a little nervous as really want this to work this time around. 

Just found out my sister is expecting her 2nd child and whilst I am totally over the moon genuinely very happy for her, I know it might sound a little selfish, but I can't help feeling just a little pang of dissapointment that it wasn't me expecting. Still, keeping fingers crossed it will work for me this time around. 

Had a lovely time with a great group of ladies at the VV get together, sorry you missed it. 
DH & I are off to Barnardos Charity ball this evening which we are looking forward to. 
Tomorrow we are to meet up with some friends for a lunch and then I am relaxing doing nothing, hurrah!!!! I am still jet lagged and want to sleep when it gets to 5pm. 

Sending you all the best, nice to be back. 
Big hugs
TT xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2007)

Hi Tilly,
Sounds like you had a great holiday.  Adjusting the times for the sniffing will be fine - I remember when I was on the pill, I used to keep my watch on UK time so as to make sure I always took it at the same time regardless of where I was in the world.
Have a great time at the ball!


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

Just a quick one from me to see how you are all doing  It is very quiet on here...but wanted to let you know that i was thinking of you.

Trix and LLJ - Sorry to have missed the VV party on Friday and you two.  TT assures me you are both looking very well in your pregnancy though.  Hopefully, we will have the opportunity to meet again....in fact maybe we should try and organise a xmas meal or something....what does everyone think?

HFI - How are you?  Have you started jabbing yet?  I was just trying to remember how quickly i started jabbing the last time after the scan...my mind is not all there  !  The Dialapan is a cervical dilation which eases the transfer.  I hope they can manage to do it on me this time....i really don't want to go under sedation...and pay the £1000 for the pleasure either!

How are the rest of you?  I have forgotten when and if anyone was starting again soon...you are all so quiet!!!  

Take care
LMG 

xxx


----------



## trixster (Jun 6, 2007)

Hello all,

LMG - Sorry that you haven't been at all well. Sounds a bit of a nightmare, I hope they manage to sort it all out for you without too much pain. It would have been lovely to meet you at Claudie's. I'd definately be on to meet up before Christmas, but it would probably have to be a weekday as the weekends all seem to be booking up.

Tilly - Hope you are well and that the jet lag has gone. You must be getting close to ET now......good luck I've got everything crossed for you.

HFI - How are you? Was the scan OK and have you started jabbing yet? Hope all is well.

Barb - Are you well too? Hope the spotting has well and truely stopped and that you are able to relax a bit. Think I've joined you in the no sleeping mode. Am getting terrible pains down the outside of my legs at night....apparently it's the ligaments stretching and it's made worse by the fact I'm sleeping on my side (now 20 weeks so not supposed to sleep on back). I have more pillows than a princess, luckily DH sleeps like a dead thing so all my tossing and turning has no effect on him. Did do an Aqua Natal class the other day, it was lead by a midwife and absolutely great. Can recommend you go to one if you can find one.

MN23 - Are you OK? Not heard from you in a while. I hope the spotting turned out to be nothing, hopefully Barbs posts have reassured you. 

Hello to everyone else

Trix X


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi Trix, so sorry to hear that you're having insomnia too ... I got a special pillow from the jojomamanbebe website and I feel much more comfortable and got some sleep lately, not every night yet though. About the lying on the back, could you tell me when I am supposed to stop that and whether also 20 mins on the back are considered not good ? I was supposed to ask the midwife today but I forgot ! I find that I need a break on my back from time to time, even for not very long, when the sides get tired. Aquanatal classes: I was pleased today to learn that there's one ran in the evening not too far from where I live, because the only one I had info about is in the morning of a working day and I can't easily go. I've already started yoga and swimming and I feel much better ! But my weight increase is weird ... I hardly put any weight on at all  until about a week ago and then found out that I was 4 kg heavier all of a sudden! and this always on the same scales at the same time of the day and wearing the same amount of clothes !! Strange ! and my feeling and sleeping better have coincided with this great weight gain, how strange!  Anyway, babies are fine, their heartbeat sounded lovely today. 

Question for the twin preggers:  the midwife I talked to today (not my usual one) thinks that it is hard for any twin lady to work beyond 28 weeks, even for someone in my job which involves just sitting in front a of PC or a book and think, and with the flexibility of working from home whenever I want and having completely flexible hours. Have you heard the same?


----------



## trixster (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Barb,

Glad to hear that your sleep is, if not perfect, at least improving. Thanks for the tip about the pillow. Re sleeping on your back, I too meant to ask the midwife yesterday but forgot. Am seeing them again in 2 weeks so will ask then. I've been told by a friend that it's to do with putting pressure on a major blood vessel in your back and thus being on your back can cause dizzyness or, in extreme cases, blackout. How true this is I don't know. What I do know is that being on my back for about 20 mins or so has no ill effects for me and I have quite low blood pressure - so maybe there is some other reason. Perhaps a post to the nurses on this site might be an idea.
Hope you solve your work dilema. Looks as if you'll have to play it by ear and just see how you feel as I guess everyone is different.

All the best 
Trix


----------



## trixster (Jun 6, 2007)

Me again,
Barb, I've posted on the "ask a midwife" bit, so have a look in a while and see if anyone's answered.
Trix


----------



## HFI (Mar 24, 2005)

Hi ladies

Tilly - I'm glad you had a fab time in Thailand.  How did your scan go yesterday?  I wish I'd remembered you were gonna be at the clinic yesterday coz I was there as well for a 10.45 appointment.  The waiting room was very busy so I'm sure one of those people could of been you  

Trix - Sorry to hear you're not sleeping well.  I hope the aqua natal classes help to improve your sleeping and leg pains.  Take care.

Barb - I'm pleased to hear your sleeping is improving.  It sounds like you're keeping fit during your pregnancy with yoga and swimming.  I hope you enjoy your local aqua natal classes as much as Trix.  Great to hear your little heartbeats sounded lovely yesteday  

LMG - Thanks for the dialapan explanation.  You'll have to take the same amount of drugs as Tilly did when you have the procedure, it sounds like it helped with the pain.  When is your AF due?  I hope your cyst has gone.  I'm not sure if you were prescribed any medication to help get rid of it but I can tell you I've been given Primulot twice now to rid / prevent the clear cysts and it's worked every time.

Which leads me onto my news.  My scan yesterday showed that I had no cysts so I'm reading to start injecting  .  Today I start 2 x clomid tablets, 6 x menopur bottles (or whatever they're called) and 75mg of aspirin.  I go back next Monday, Wednesday and Friday for monitoring / scans.  I'm really excited but I'm getting anxious because it's my birthday in 2 weeks and everyone is arranging nights out with me.  I haven't told anyone this time I'm having tx so I'm not sure how I get round either not going out or telling them I'm not drinking.  I don't want them to get suspicious.  My DH says I'm worrying about nothing which is pretty normal for me!  Oh well, can't afford to get stressed at the moment so I'll try not too  

Hope everyone else is well.  Have a great weekend.

Love H x


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2007)

Hi Barb,

I am intending to work up to the 31st January which will make me around 30-32 weeks.  
In my PCT, I get consultant-led care, rather than midwife care however nobody has told me I can't work beyond 28 weeks.  I will take advice from the consultant as to whether I am able to continue working to that date.  I'd recommend that you sign up to the twin bumps thread as you'll get much more relevant info here!


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies
Hope you are well. 

Glitter - I can't believe how far along you are already, how exciting. Have you thought of names yet?

HFI - Good luck with your scans, hope they go well. I am sure your birthday will be fine, if you want to make an excuse for not driving, just tell them that you are on a health role, I am sure they will be fine. 
How exciting that you are on a roll now. Fingers crossed.

Barb - Hope all is well and feeling better with some worthwhile sleep. x

Trixster - How are you? Hope all is well and you are still glowing and finally getting some sleep x

LMG - Hi honey, fabulous chatting last night, hope you are feeling happier, sniff away, you are on a roll now, keep going. xx

LLJ - Hope holiday is good, looking forward to seeing you when you return x

Well, I went for a scan on Thursday, told to come back Tuesday at 9am. Still on Progynova and sniffing like a trojan. 
Feeling fat, flushed and happy. Have decided that as we are in St Moritz for new year I am not going to risk the flying, so am going to take a mad train ride journey to get there. 
I am being soooooo lazy today, I have so much to do and just cannot be bothered to move from the sofa, watching Home Alone 4  (the inner child in me is wanting to come out).

There are so many ladies having IVF done at present, I am surprised we only have a small amount of us on FF. I think I may go and ask to put a notice in the waiting room at ACU and see if any of them want to join. 

Good luck all you ladies, have a fabulous weekend. 
TT xx


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

I hope you are all well.  Sorry for the silence recently...but boy have i been busy.  I thought work was supposed to calm down coming up to Christmas!!  I feel like i have been travelling the length and breadth of the country and that i am totally shattered from delivering training!!

HFI - How are you?  I hope the jabbing is going well and that your scans are progressing as they should.  Any idea when you will go in for EC yet  I think it should be around next week....so exciting!!!  I hopefully get AF this week and then should go in for my scan and fingers crossed start jabbing!  They have not put me on primulot as i am on the pill at the moment, but if the cyst is still there then i think they will either aspirate it or postpone the treatment and put me on primulot!!  Anyway, sounds like you and Tilly may be doing a fair wack of your 2WW together which will be great for you both.

Trix - How is the insomnia?? I hope you have managed to get a few good nights in.  It is looking like everyones diaries are getting pretty chokka now...if not work commitments then treatment plans!  I'll see what i can do and arrange a little gathering.

Barb - How are you?  Have you managed to get much sleep?  It is crazy how quickly time is flying and listening to you talk about giving up work!  I have got two of my best friends currently on their maternity waiting for baby to arrive.  One is full term tom and the other has 2 wks to go.  They both stopped work appx 35-36 wks.

MiniC- How are you hon?  You have been in my thoughts.

Tilly -  i hope you are well....i will email you later.

Big hello to the rest of you...i hope all the preggers crew are doing fine and dandy...and the non-preggers are enjoying their rest and revving up for the festivities!

Well, i have now been sniffing for a week.  I tell, you i had forgotten how crazy the hormones can send you.  Poor DP does not know if i coming or going.  Plus, also noticing that my stomach is swelling already!  This is really disappointing after trying to loose all the weight.  On top of that, i too am suffering with lack of sleep.  I am just so hot at night!!  Oh well, i suppose it is all part and parcel of the journey...just feeling a bit low remembering how much i had swelled up by the end of the last treatment.  Plus, don't think i have any big winter clothes...oh well, may have to go shopping!

Take care,

LMG
xxx


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies
Sorry could not see the thread here. 
How are you all?
Hope all is well. 

I am so excited, my FET is Tuesday. I cannot wait!!! 
xx


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi everyone, 

LMG, sorry you feel bloated and can't sleep, I hope that the frosty weather will be able to refresh you enough to allow you to sleep. But how exciting that you are already well into your downregging !!! Not too long to go now ! 

Tilly, I saw your separate thread about your ET being on Tuesday, wow ! Will the transfer take place on the same day as thawing, giving that they froze blastocists if I remember well ? Are you going to transfer two of them if you can? Good luck girl !  

Here all is well and as usual, I am 4 months pregnant today and just one and a half weeks to go before I am certainly half way through my pregnancy, given that my consultant induces the birth in twin ladies at 38 weeks if they make it that far. It's incredible how quickly it goes, even if I haven't slept properly for 3 months non stop now. Well, hopefully I'll have many more sleepness nights to come ! My doctor at the hospital is a multiple pregnancy specialist and just delivered quintuplets and was all over the media yesterday ! How amazing ! I met him yesterday and he seems pretty excited and exhausted ! Some people have incredibly difficult but incredibly rewarding jobs.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

TillyToots said:


> Hi Ladies
> Sorry could not see the thread here.
> How are you all?
> Hope all is well.
> ...


Hi

I've merged your post with the active running thread for ACU at UCH...

Natasha


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi Barb - I saw that quins story on the news yesterday - maybe I should stop feeling sorry for myself with just the two instead - all i can say is 'ouch - I wouldn't have enjoyed that pregnancy at all!'
At least you know the doctor is very experienced!!!!!!


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

Barb - sorry to hear the insomnia is still there, but sounds like you are under excellent care...can't believe your consultant delivered the 5 babies.  I have to say, watching my sis struggle with just the one baby...i am a bit nervous at having more than one (if we get so lucky), but i guess you find the strength to go on somehow!

How is everyone else?

I am getting really nervous, as AF arrived yesterday so i am in the clinic tomorrow for my scan.  Lets keep everything crossed that the cyst has gone and we can move forward with the treatment. The other thing that i am getting really nervous about is that if all is well, i think they will want to to the Dialapan tom as well arrghhhh!!!  As i only have the one kidney, i cannot take anti-inflamatories...so just lots of parecetomal for me.

I have had a bit of a tough weekend as me and DP have just been arguing.  I know the sniffing plus AF means that my hormones are all over the place...but he just does not cut me any slack for it.  I have been overreacting and crying a lot...and he just can't handle it and has left me at home.  That has just made me feel worse as i have been feeling really lonely.  It has just made me realise how much i am going to need you all over the next few weeks to get me through this.  DP can only cope to a certain level with this and has just so little sympathy or empathy.  I really hope you all come out of hibernation for me!!!!  

I shall let you know what happens as a result of the scan...i'm really glad as Tilly is in at the same time.

HFI - how are you getting on...what stage are you at now?

Sorry for sounding a bit desperate today, but feeling low  

LMG
xxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2007)

Good luck with the scan tomorrow  
The drugs affect people differently.  I know my mum was amazed that I didn't get any side effects from them and DH was also totally unscathed!


----------



## Keme (Nov 14, 2006)

Hello Everyone,

Long time no talk! Sorry for the absence - we've been trying to keep things together as life gets interesting once again. I have been popping in and trying to keep up with you all that you've been up to; and feeling guilty about not posting (sorry LMG   ) so here I am, officially out of hibernation   

Tilly - best of luck with your FET this week. Do you still have to have loads of scans even if you're not stimming? I guess you need to know when you're ready for transfer? Lots of       being sent your way.

LMG - sorry to hear you are feeling low. With work so mad and hormones all over the place (and the weather doesn't help either   ) it must be tough.   Take it easy and let off steam here any time you like. I really hope your scan shows you can go ahead with tx; sending lots of       your way too (especially for the dialapan). DH and I were talking about tx and he mentioned something about how the drugs had affected me. Although, now he comes to mention it, I do vaguely remember screaming at him through my tears, "all I need is a hug, why don't you get that?!" Poor man! Don't think I would be inclined to see that a snappy, sulking madwoman needed a hug either   With my rose tinted hindsight I had forgotten how hideous I must have been to live with; I hope you and your DH can snuggle up from the cold this evening and forget the rows (and I'm sure you are much more lovely than I was, even if you don't feel it!)

HFI - how are things going with you? You must be getting close to ec now? Have the birthday celebrations started yet?

Barb - wow, that was your dr?! I kept looking at the pics and thinking about how much that family have been and are going through. The team looking after them must def have their hands full. Time flies so quick - nearly half way through already   

Glitter and Trix - hope things are well with both of you  

Mel - Many, many congrats   I hope the spotting has stopped and everything continues well.

Hello to everyone else - and sorry to stop the personals short. I am thinking of you all.    Unfortunately if I don't stop now I will still be working in the small hours of the morning - don't you just love working at the weekend?! 

At our end we are beginning to think about tx again, although when we actually start we don't know yet. We had a bit of a cancer scare with me and I still haven't quite had the all clear yet (although I think I have a tendency to over react to all things lumpy since DH's diagnosis   ). We also have quite a lot on at the moment; DH's dad has just had his first chemo treatment - he was diagnosed 3 weeks ago(Bl##dy cancer   doesn't seem to get the message that we are not people to mess with!) and is still in hsp having some additional tx for other issues. Maybe we can fit tx in once we have a bit more time to oursleves.

Love to you all,
   
Em x


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies
It is so nice to see some action on here, LMG and I have been observing and felt it had gone so quiet. 

Keme, lovely to hear from you. I read your message and I am truly wishing you lots of postive thoughts and hope that your family takes each day as it comes, cancer is a difficult thing for anyone. Please let me know how you get on yourself, I am so sorry to hear about the scare, keep positive and thinking of you. Big hugs honey      x

LLJ - Was lovely to see you, hope all is going well. Will call you this week. x

LMG - Hi honey, hope you are feeling better. Lovely talking with you today, always here if you need a chat. Keep strong and lets go for a coffee / tea tomorrow and a good heart to heart x

Barb - wow 4 months, I can't believe it. Thank you for your kind thoughts, it is nice to get some support. Hope you are getting some sleep. xx

HFI - Hope you are going along with it all well.

Trix - How are you? Hope all is well x
Tizzywizz, Roozie, Tokii, Kabby, Wrenster, Minicooper, Mel and anyone else I have missed, hello and sending you all hugs xx

Well, I went in last week to start my Gestone, OH MY GOSH!!!     I couldn't handle it when I saw the size of the needle!!!! Barb - you are amazing to have done it yourself!!! So I ended up going in every day to have them do it for me. 

The only thing is I started getting quite bad migraines with visual disturbances. I mentioned it yesterday to the nurse and this morning and then today the doctor spoke to me and said that he wanted me off Gestone straight away as is seemed to be having an effect on me. He then said I should use Cyclogest vaginally or rectally (no difference apparently) instead of the injections. Well, part of me was relieved until he said that I have two days to see if I don't have headaches and the FET can go ahead, or I have to postpone the cycle again. He actually scared me a little as he said that if I keep having these headaches I need to go straight to A&E as it is neurological problems and is serious (all to do with gestone!!! the things we do to our body!). 

I was so numb, I couldn't quite work out what was going on. I came out had a good cry and my DH said I should have asked lots more questions. I said I couldn't focus on what he was actually saying as all I kept hearing was 2 days, cycle cancellation and A&E. Not what I wanted to hear. However I am being very positive now and going to do the cyclogest and see how I feel tomorrow. 
I so want this to work and I am sure it will, I just need to keep focussed. So far only had one headache this morning.

Keep fingers crossed for me girls, I really need it. I don't want another cancelled one, but I can't risk my health, 
LMG, she also needs a big cuddle  

Back in 12.30 Tuesday fingers crossed it all goes ahead. They are thawing blasts in the early morning if I am ok tomorrow xxxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

Tilly and Keme  
I really hope things work out for you.  It's hard to ask all the right questions when you just zoom in on one part that is said.

Tilly - maybe sit down with DH and work out a list of questions that he thinks that should have been asked - if he was there, he is part of this and can also ask questions, it isn't all down to the female here.  I hope you are okay with the cyclogest but you really don't want to be endangering your health.  If it does all work eventually, it would be a heart breaking decision for DH if it was a choice between you / baby life.

Keme   with the C scare.  I can't imagine how it must be affecting you both.

LMG - how did the scan go today?


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

How r u all doing. It's been so long.

TT, Congratulations on reaching this stage of ur FET, I'm so happy for you. I pray your dream comes true. Do as glitter said, write down all the questions u want to ask, i think that way u won't forget anything. I can imagine howu felt thank God, u'll be off Gestone injection or are u off it already. You could have a nurse in ur surgery to do it for you, that will save u going to UCH everyday.

LMG, my heart goes out to you. I hope u and DH can sit down and talk. Have a nice chat cos the two are in this together. I felt the same, was very emotional when i was undergoing my tx. Was crying all the time and it didd/t help matters that i was indoors all day. Had nothing else to do than bicker and ***** all day which made it worse.    

Barbwill, so happy it's 4 months already how time flies and lucky u, u've got a specialist who is an expert in multiple pregnancies. How is it going?

Glitter, how is the sickness thing going. how r the twinnies, r they kicking away?

HFI, my heart goes out to you, u've been through so much.   

I decided to keep a low profile cos i don't know what next to don just been trying naturally, . Work is cool and time just flies.


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Well FET is 100% going ahead now tomorrow - YIPEEE! I have had no headaches yesterday pm or at all today, so feeling much happier. 
Getting set for tomorrow now. Had a lovely bath with some relaxing slumber oils. Am making DH make me a baked alaska as my pre desert as egg whites not cooked fully so making the most of it before my little embies go into my snug home.  

LMG needs the biggest hugs ever after today, I will let her fill you in on everything, but needless to say she could really do with some support after today. It has been a tough day for her and I am sending her the biggest bear hugs and lots of positive thoughts for everything. I hope you make the right decision honey, you have all of us on here to support you.   

Tokii, it is so lovely hearing from you, I hope you are doing ok, sending you positive thoughts for he natural ones    

Glitter, thank you for your message, hope all is well. I can't believe how quickly everything is going, it is great, Christmas soon. 

LLJ, Lovely talking with you today, will give you a buzz in a few days for sure. Take care x

Trixster - how are you? Hope you are well. Was thinking of you and hope all is going well. x

Keme - Thinking of you, you have been through so much. Please keep in touch and let me know how you get on.    

HFI - Sending you big  

I have been an absolute piggy today, I sat eating a BOX, not just a few, a BOX of 12 profiterols all to myself and they were Yummmmmy!!!!!!!. I am just a human waste disposal at the moment and loving it. 

Have decided not to tell any of my family this time around, have told a 2 of my team at work due to necessity and covering, and these girls have been fabulous. Tomorrow I am doing a sicky for the rest of the week - and am going to sit watching childish dvd's and doing nothing but resting up. Have just bought The jungle book, (the inner child in me). The only people who know are my Fertility Friends who I can never thank enough for all your support. 

Big hugs and sending you all lots of   
TT XX


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Well i have had a bit of a horrendous day of it yesterday.  I went in for my scan yesterday, and it revealed that the cyst was still there..but that it now looks like it is attached to the hydrosalapinx rather than the ovary.  Anyway, the really sweet guy that did my scan said he would have to go and discuss what to do with a doctor. 

Dr R was not there so he took my file to Dr S, and asked me to go in to see him.  It is funny how 2 diff doc's at the same clinic take different views on my tx.  Dr S was really perplexed and looked quite distressed in trying to work out what i should do.  He is of the view that my chances are significantly reduced whilst i have this hydrasalpinx in me.  Plus that fact that it is likely to also cause some form of an inflamation of my uterus means the embies will not take.  In addition, he did not seem to think that the reason why we only got 4 eggs the last time was because i ended up coasting for 5 days...but i was struggling to deal with this all and did not quiz him any further on it...silly i know!

As i am sure you all remember,the surgeons could not remove my hydro's through keyhole surgery...so the only option left for me is to have a laparotomy (like a c-sect...which would me my 2nd) to see if they can remove it.  The trouble with me is that the endo has stuck everything inside me and it is difficult for the surgeons to get to the right area without damage to other organs especially my bowel!!

I know Dr R has taken the view that we should try one more time to see, as open surgery is equally very harsh on my body.  But it is a hell of a lot of money to spend on the tx when we know that my body is not at its optimum.

The upshot of all of this is that we have abandoned the cycle this time.  The good thing is that i am off  all the drugs and i can enjoy the festive season!!  I see my surgeon in 2 wks and i am going to discuss the option of open surgery to remove the hydro..and keep fingers x that they can do. I was not relishing the idea of more surgery...but if it gets my body in the best state to give us the highest chances of sucess..then i suppose there really is no question.

I was absolutely gutted yesterday...especially after having psyched myself up for it all, but a good nights sleep has made me think clearer.  I just now hope that my surgeon will be positive.

The good thing is that DP and i have managed to talk about it.  I sat down and wrote him a letter on Sun about how i was feeling and what i wanted.  I felt immediately better and i hope we will build on all of this as i really need him around 100% now.

Tokki - It is so nice to hear from you...i am sending you    that it happens naturally!  Look at what happend to Mel...little miracles when you least expect them!

Keme - I am so sorry to hear about all your turmoils... it seems so unfair that the dreaded C seems to reoccur in your family.  You all must have such amazing strength to get through all of this.  I am always here if you need a chat at all!!

Tilly -                - That is all i have to say.

Hi to the rest of you...sorry for the lack of lots of personals...but i will write again soon.

Lots of love
LMG

xxx


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi everyone, 

Keme, what a difficult time you are having, I hope that you will get the all clear very soon and that you can think about treatment again. And I hope that your father in law will get well and that you can all put this terrible illness behind you.

LMG, I am extremely sorry that you had to cancel your treatment. It was a difficult decision but I think that you did the right thing. You're going to get your body in the best possible shape, to give your ovaries and embryos the best chance to become your babies. You're very strong to be able to face another laparotomy, and I really hope that all these huge battles that you are fighting you bring you the family you desire. So many people here deserve a medal for what they have and are enduring, it's inspirational to see so much determination all in the name of that huge desire to have a family. I also had to cancel an IVF cycle and I remember how hard it was to have to go back to waiting, I felt really low, but your time for your best IVF attempt ever will come sooner than you think, time will fly, with Xmas in between and all.
About the problems with your DH, it is very difficult sometimes to understand each other whilst going through infertility, treatment and these difficult decisions and ups and downs. And yet your partner is the person who can help you the most in these circumstances, if you can get it right together. My DH and I opted to see the counsellor at our previous clinic a couple of time, once as a preventative measure during our first IVF, and then again after a difficult argument during the 2ww of our first FET. Her help was invaluable and those two chats helped us a lot to talk properly about it all. women and men are in such different situations during the fight with infertility, so it is paramount to learn how to communicate properly about it. I know that the avdice of many other couples who went through these problems is to get help from a counsellor if it becomes difficult to talk. So I recommend that you do, because you can work it out on your own as well but it will take much more effort and pain in a moment where you are going through enough problems and stress. Good luck girl, you can do it ! and with some help with will be easier !

Tilly, how exciting !!!! You're there finally ! Probably they are already in now ... did they defrost all of them ? And I did they do ? Scary about the gestone, I wasn't aware that it could give these problems ... in the end I had only 5 injections of it I think, 2 a week and didn't have side effects. but I didn't do them myself, my DH did them and I'll pass on to him your comment on being an heroic thing to do. He'll be pleased. The pessaries are yukky but it's not that bad compared to other things done to ourselves during treatment ... and now enjoy your days of rest !
  
Tokii, nice to hear from you again !

No news from me really, just wanted to warn you you again an invasion of Italian girls at ACU ! I've been writing regularly on an excellent Italian infertility website for many years now, and many girls there got really excited about my review of ACU and several of them have now decided to come over for the treatment, some of them have already started. I am so glad about it, in Italy there is a terribly stupid law which imposes that only a maximum of 3 eggs can be fertilised and then all the embryos formed have to be put in, and embryos cannot be frozen as they are treated as human being from day 1 (plus, donation is forbidden and so is PGD and PGS). This lowers the chances of success enormously, as you can imagine and pushes those who can afford it to seek treatment abroad, with all the logistic difficulties that that entails. It's truly awful poor couples. As if we didn't have enough problems ....


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Hope you are well. 

LMG - It was so lovely to speak with you today and yesterday. You have been in my thoughts today. I will be here anytime you need support and my phone is always on, you have become a very close friend and I totally understand what you have been going through. I know that you have taken careful consideration and have made the right decision for you and S. I know this has been a difficult few days for you. You are such an inspiration to everyone with your positive attitude and focus. You will get there, I truly feel that you will get there one way or another. Your health is important and that has to be your priority. This is a tough time for relationships and focus after having gone through what you have. Hang in there honey and before you know it, it will have come around to start again. It isn't long to go. 
I hope you make the most of Christmas and have lots of nice wine, champagne and let your hair down my lovely. 
I will call you in a few days. Love and Hugs TT xx

Barb - thanks for your message. I am so impressed you are writing and supporting the Italian ladies. I think this is fabulous. I didn't realise how different it was in Italy to the UK. I hope you are looking after yourself and taking it easy. 

Keme -    Let us know how you get on. 

LLJ - Thank you so much for the lovely chat, you are such a lovely friend xx

Tokii -  

Love to all you other ladies,   

Well, today I went into the ACU, arrived at 12.30 semi full of water! expecting to go in at 1.30. At 1.45 I asked when I was going to be seen and they said soon. At 2.30, I was about to pop! They then advised they had had a mix up in the theatre area and told me to let it all out and fill up again. So finally at 4pm, I had my FET. My two little     embies, 3BB and a 3BC are now being kept warm. 
I am horizontal and have DH running around like a headless chicken. Quite like this! Might get him to do it more often! 

I am going to test on 5th Dec - although knowing me I will be  a naughty  and do it a day or so earlier. NO hold that pregnancy test naughty girl!
I am supposed to meet my doc on Friday to come up with an excuse so that I don't fly for the first 12 weeks. Also need to do a sicky for next few days as I am supposed to be going on a long day trip which I am not going to do. My boss will be livid, but tough! Have been laughing at excuses and hate telling fibs, but I have to come to terms that I am going to have to do this if I am to relax and be totally horizontal all the time. These ikle embies deserve all the focus I can give them. If it works great, if not then a small break and start again. 
C'est la vie, what will be will be. 
I am just sooooo pleased No more Gestone. Cyclogest isn't exactly great, but a damn sight better than a mega needle in your  

I didn't realise according to the embryologist, they reckon it will take either tonight or tomorrow as one embie was already hatching when they put it in. So fingers crossed. 

Thank you to all of you for your support, it is so lovely to have you ladies around, it means more than you will ever know. Thank you xx


----------



## Keme (Nov 14, 2006)

Hiya,

LMG - I have sent you a quick pm but just wanted to say how gutted I am for you; I really did have everything crossed. Good to hear you and DP had a chat - you deserve all the support you can get. Enjoy being drug free and I will try crossing things again for you in 2 weeks   

Tilly - the last few days have been a rollercoaster for you! What a scare with the gestone! After your OHSS last time it must have been awful; so relieved it wasn't anything more serious. For some reason I had thought you were likely to have your FET on Thursday. Glad to hear you frosties are on board already and being well looked after. 
I have always resisted asking others on here how much water they drink and how long before hand; when I went for my dummy transfer, I got the timings and amounts so wrong I was in agony! I can't believe you managed a whole hour after your expected time before you could stand it no longer! Best of luck for a laid back and thoroughally chilled out 2ww - and stay away from those HPTs       

Barb - I'll be thinking of you everytime I hear Italian in the waiting room   What a nightmare for these couples to have to go through. I'm guessing that means that attitudes to IVF in general are also pretty difficult to deal with? I am in awe of anyone who is brave enough to travel for tx; just coming into London adds to my stress levels!

Tokki - good to hear from you again and that work is going well. Time does fly; I'm trying to get my head around the idea that it's really not that far from being December. One day I will be organised!

Glitter - thank you for your thoughts. 

Having expected my FIL to be in hospital for another 3-4 weeks, he was suddenly discharged today. He got so fed up with being stuck in a room I think he convinced everyone that their lives would be much easier if they let him escape   . He's a bit surprised, but very pleased to be home. Hopefully that means that DH and I will have a bit more time in the evenings now; and it will be so nice to be able to have a week or so when we don't have to go near a hsp!

Does anyone know when ACU closes for xmas or what the rules are about tx during this time? I was hoping we might be able to start tx for January, but that would mean a scan at the beginning of December (or maybe later since af is not likely to behave!)

   
Love to you all,
Em x


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

Gosh have been on a crazy rollercoaster ride or what?!?!?

Since putting my post on yesterday, we seem to have done a full circle on where we are with our treatment.  I thought i would forewarn my surgeon about what was happenind before i turned up for my appt on the 6th, so decided to send him an email explaining the situation.  Within 2 hours he had replied letting me know that he had discussed me with Dr S and they had decided that i should carry on with a round of IVF before considering surgery as there is a high chance that i would end up with a colostomy bag following any further surgerey    

I then called Dr S and he said that i should go in to see the nurse yesterday and start the stimms!!  They basically think that obviously surgery is too much for me to go through...and that it is better off for me to try with IVF knowing that our chances are significantly reduced.  I came of the phone totally confused!!  Anyway, having spoken to DP...we decided that we would not start the Stimms yesterday...and that it was prob best for us to put off the treatment for a couple of months...just so that we can get our heads around it all.  I know it prob sounds ridiculous....but i feel i have really been put through the mill in 24 hrs.  My neck and shoulder has seized up through the stress and i really did not feel that my mind or body was in the right place.  Instead we are going to start again in Feb/March.

I phone the nurse and she was really sweet about it and talked me through what i need to do.  I mentioned to her that i am really confused as both Dr R and Dr S have taken different views on how my treatment should follow.  Although i know they are both different approaches and equally valid...i felt it did not help me feel sure about what was going to happen going forward.  She said she would get them both to discuss my tx and come up with a plan together.  So....the future plan is:  The "p" tablet that i cannot remember the name of...sorry, followed by sniffing.  Then Stimms, and at EC they will drain the hydrosalapinx and have me on massive Antibiotics.  Plus i am going to be on Prednisolne following EC...hopefully right on throught to the end of the 1st Trimester.....   

I am feeling a lot more relaxed now..and feel better for understanding how much of serious issue this hydro is.

Barb - Thanks so much for your lovely words.  DP and i have been working a lot harder together through the mad 24 hrs...which is testament to what we really have.  I will def think about seeing the counsellor though.  How are you?  Funny you mentioned lots of Italians coming over for tx as there were 2 couples in the waiting room on Mon.  I am presuming you are a writer by trade...what a lovely way to pass on all the knowledge and experience you must have gained in the quest to have a family!

Keme - Thanks for you PM!!  You must be so relieved to have FIL out of hosp.  I think that ACU are prob running on emergency only over xmas...as they tried to bring my cycle forward by putting me on the pill for a few months (otherwise it would have been over xmas and new year).  That is so exciting that you are thinking of starting again in the new year.  Hopefully we won't be too far apart in our cycles!!

Tilly - I hope you are resting up well...sending you massess of     for your embies.  I shall give you a call in a bit...but thanks so much for all your support.

How are the rest of you?

HFI - are you in the midst of it

Lots of love,

LMG
xxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

LMG - you aren't having a great time of things  .  Please keep positive though

tilly - keep those feet up!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keme (Nov 14, 2006)

Tilly - hope the films are fun and you're not bored. Sending lots of warm       

LMG - what a day - you must be exhausted! I think taking some time out is a great idea, especially with all that information to process. Hopefully I'll bump into you at the ACU in new year   

Take care of yourselves,
Love Em x


----------



## bookworm2 (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm sorry to crash your thread but I'm feeling very anxious and I'd be really grateful for some advice. I wonder if you could help? I've just finished my 3rd 2WW after IUI at UCH. Dr R wanted to try me this time with Clexane and Pregnisolone  (?) after basting and if this didn't work, he was talking about GIFT.

Anyway, to my astonishment I tested (very faintly) positive yesterday morning and then a little stronger this morning. I had a blood test today at 12 and my HCG was 101.7 and Progesterone: 114.6. The problem is that I started bleeding at 2.30. It's not very heavy (only when I wipe, sorry tmi) but I am getting cramping and it is bright red fresh blood. So... I'm feeling very worried about this and I wondered if any of you had experienced the bright blood but it was ok. The nurse said that it wasn't a good sign but it wasn't necessarily bad, but as I've had 3 miscarriages before, I tend to fear the worst. It's always been bad in the past. My husband thinks that the blood might be red because of the clexane and pregnisolone. I'm going back for another blood test on Friday morning, so I'll know more then. I'm trying not to get anxious, but... 

Any advice/experiences gratefully received. Very many thanks.


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi and welcome BookWorm,

Firstly congratulations on your Postive!!!  You must be so happy but anxious.  A lot of the preggers crew on this thread have experienced some spotting...and i am sure they will come and give you lots of advice.

I just wanted to say hello, and let you know that this is a really good thread for support.  My only advice to you would be to rest up and try not to do so much or worry.  Have the clinic got you on the cyclogest as well?  Perhaps if you are really concerned you should phone them again.  They may be able to recommend some other Progesterone support for you.

I shall be on Prednisolne in my next Treatment, and i know it is used for immune issues and for recurrent failures/miscarriges...and has been proven to work....so just try and stay positive.

Sending you a big  !!

LMG
xxx


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies 
hope you are well. 

Bookworm - welcome to the thread. The ladies here are just fabulous, you couldn't have picked a better bunch. They have been amazing through loads of challenges along the way. ACU is a great clinic and well recommended.
Bless you, I can totally see why you are concerned, it is such a difficult time and especially when you have been through what you have already. Sending you positive thoughts 
As LMG said, there are so many ladies on the thread who have been through this before, some have bleed a fair way through. I would go and check out some of the earlier threads on here re the bleeding. Also, see what they say on Friday, please do keep in touch and let us know how you are getting on. 
My sister bled a lot through her 1st pregnancy and it was ok with her, but each person is different and definitely needs the comfort factor of knowing the outcome from a doctor or clinic. I am so sorry you are feeling worried. 
I hope that you get the answers you want tomorrow, and my thoughts are with you xx   keep strong and see what they say tomorrow. x

LMG - Hi Honey - hope the trip goes well, I am at home lying down getting DH to run around after me. Might get used to this  
Hope you have a lovely weekend and can't wait to see you. x will call you later x

LLJ - Thank you for your lovely texts, you are so kind. Am going to arrange another girls lunch so will send details and go from there.

Well, this 2ww is driving me up the wall and it's only been 2 days!!!!! I am resting up lying in bed. Yesterday just got up to go to the bathroom, put one light load of washing on then back to bed. Had a few cramps Tues and Weds and tender boobs like when AF comes. No cramps today at all. Just can't get too excited at the mo and want to let the ACU's FET take it's course. I have been visualising them implanting. Praying my little embies stay in their home. Am keeping them warm with my fluffy hot water bottle. 
Lying vertical with lots of pillows and wireless laptop so am so laid up it is great. Did all my shopping online and v pleased that all Christmas Shopping has been completed. (Yes I know sad or what) 
5th Dec is test date, but I will not be able to wait till then, I will be naughty, can't help it! but only a day earlier. Managed to get out of my flight 4th Dec - hurrah! 
Can you believe it, my DH is 20 years older than me, not in looks or the way he acts for sure, but he wanted a PS3 for Christmas, 53yrs old and wants a PS3 - that is hilarious! He wants to plug it into the home screen cinema to play big screen. I think I already have a child! 
He has been so lovely, running around after me, and not wanting me to move, keeps stroking my belly asking my embies to 'please stay in for Daddy' - awwwwh! very lovely. 
I met a lovely girl at the clinic a few weeks back who had ICSI and OHSS and she is now 10 weeks pregnant. She had her scan today and saw her bubba and is totally over the moon, I have to say I am so happy for her. 

I am going to organise a girly get together before Christmas, so let me know if you ladies are up for it. 

Hugs to all ladies

TT XX

,


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Hi all
Please can I join you!? I'm having my HYcosy tomorrow before starting FET soon after!

I am blessed with my lovely 2 year old ds who was made at UCH/ ACU and so know the team from then, although it was when they were in the other building nearer to Warren Street.

I'm new to FET's though and a bit clueless so it will be an adventure!


----------



## trixster (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Wow, last time I looked at the thread it was very slow, I go away for a little over a week (painting my house in Bewdley so a new tennant can move in) and it's all going on...

Welcome to the thread Elvie, it's great that you've joined us and I'm sure you'll get loads of great advice.

Bookworm - Welcome to you too and big congratulations on the positive test. As the others have said, this is the right place to be as there've been lots of people here who've had spotting and former posts may help you. Sending you lots of positive thoughts.

Tilly -   I'm soooo excited for you. What fantastic news that you're on your 2ww, especially with all the ups and downs before hand. I'm pretty sure I was on cyclogest as I suffer with bad headaches anyway. It's not so bad once you get used to it! Sounds like you've got the whole waiting game sussed....I was drooling over your description of baked alaska & profriteroles. Anyway sending you heaps of positive thoughts for a great result  (one of my blasts was hatching when they put it back in & I like to think that that's the one still growing away and kicking me like crazy). I should be up in town next week - need to by  something I can wear to DHs Christmas Bash at the Grosvenor House!!! I'm guessing a tent won't cut it. Will give you a call and if you're in we could meet for coffee. Keep relaxing and revel in the attention.


LMG  - You are one brave lady. What a rollercoaster ride you're having. Barb has given you some excellent advice and you know we're all here to support you , you know you can always have a good rant here and we're all with you. I'm so pleased you and your DP have been able to talk about everything as you need all the support and understanding you can get. Have a great Xmas and enjoy the wine, cheese, chocolate mousse and goodies.

Keme - This thread is full of amazing people. I'm so pleased your FIL is out of hospital ....it sounds like your whole family are real fighters. The BIG C should really stop messing with you all & realise it's not going to get anywhere. 

Tokii - great to hear from you again and the best of luck with the natural method....it's a darn'd sight more fun than the clinical way!

Barb - sounds like you're in V safe hands with your doctor. So pleased that everything is going well for you at the moment. That 20 week mark is such a milestone and I agree that the time just flies.

As for me everything is ticking along well. Have a 23 week scan next week and the baby is a real wriggler. It was great the other night my DH felt it kick for the 1st time, then had a panic attack about being a father....I agree with Tilly I've already got one child! Like Barb I still have insomnia most nights, but have given up worrying and just figure that at least the shock of no sleep after "Bean's" born will be less of a shock. 

Love to you all

Trix X


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Bookworm - I had a lot of bleeding on and off with my pregnancy - it was sometimes bright red and heavy, sometimes brown. Always a big worry for us! I have my lovely ds from that pregnancy but as far as we know it was the other embryo that was a blighted ovum causing the bleeding.  I know a lot of people who have had bleeding and their pregnancy has continued and I do hope this will be the case for you. 
How are you feeling today and how is the bleeding?


----------



## Keme (Nov 14, 2006)

Hello Lovelies,

Bookworm - you're not gate crashing at all; it's always nice to meet new people. I hope you feel reassured by the posts.

Elvie - welcome to you too. Hope everything goes smoothly for you tomorrow. Do you know when you're likely to start your FET?

Trix - great to hear everything going well for you. I hope your DH has recovered from his panic   

Tilly - your DH hankering after a PS3 makes me feel a bit better about getting v excited by a wii! DH and I decided that it would be our xmas pressie to each other (but I'm not good at waiting, so it's out of the box already   ) It def bought out the inner child in me (including sulking when I lost   )

   
Love and dust to all, 
Em x


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Are any of you doing FET? Did you start the sniffing drugs the same cycle as the Hycosy or after the next period? I guess I could just ask the nurses tomorrow though ....if I remember amidst the prodding down below....oh delightful!


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Question for you:

When did you all test on your 2ww. I had day 6 blasts put back in 20th Nov, and am due on in 8 days. This 2ww is torture already!! 
Keep me away from the sticks - bad girl!!!
x


Elvie - welcome on board, hope you manage to get the answers you want tomorrow. Let us know how you get on. Sending you lots of   

Keme - You are so funny, I am exactly the same when I lose, it makes me giggle. How do you think the Wii is? I have heard it is pretty good. Hope you are doing well honey x

Bookworm - Hope you manage to find the answers you need from the doctors  x

Trix - So lovely to hear from you on here, glad all is going well. It is nice to hear that you had one hatching too. 23 week scan - that is incredible, how time passes. Oh please do give me a call, I would love to see you x 

LMG - Hope you got back ok. You are hilarious, hope the note to my boss isn't seen    to say I am skivving. That made me really laugh. Hope you had a lovely time with your inlaws. Sending you big hugs honey x

Tokii - How are you? Hope all is well. Let's arrange a lunch with all of us before Christmas x

Barb - How are you? hope all is well. x


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Another question ladies. 
Does Gestone/cyclogest or Progynova affect the test results? As it isn't HCG and I have not had an HCG injection, don't think it can affect it but might be wrong?

xx


----------



## bookworm2 (Oct 27, 2007)

Dear Ladies, 
Thank you so much for the lovely reassuring words. And good luck to all of you too. I was convinced through the whole of the 2ww that it hadn't worked (very weepy and emotional,which I'm not normally) which is partly why We were so astonished to get a BFP.  The 2ww is one of the worst bits, I think because there's nothing you can do.

More spotting today, but it was more like proper brown spotting today than the bright red blood of yesterday. I've been walking around like a very old lady all day trying hard not to move. 2nd blood test tomorrow at 10.15 so at least I'll know if it's bad news by the evening. It just feels too much to hope for. I had two days of spotting for the last miscarriage before everything kicked off so feeling quite tense still but trying not to.

Thank you again, everyone, for the advice. I'm very grateful.
BW


----------



## Keme (Nov 14, 2006)

BW glad to hear the spotting is calming down. Sending you loads of       and I hope the wait tomorrow isn't too long.

Tilly, the wii is fab! I love it. I don't normally like games consoles (I have a v short attention span and get bored with any long games - everything I say here makes me sound like a complete nutter I should learn to   !), I like the fact that you have to get involved with the games more physically than mentally - great to wind down with. Perhaps I should start selling them   Right, that's enough about me - back to you. Step away from HPTs! Sending the       pronto!   

Night all,
Em x


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Tilly - I had day 5 embies put back last time. I tested naughtily early (I can't do patience!) on about day 7 after transfer (I reckoned that if it had all been natural that would be day 12 so only slightly early. I definitely wasn't waiting til day 16 like the clinic had said considering I'd had day 5s put in!!)

Anyway, the first test had a very faint positive line, and then each day it got stronger. I had this row of pregnancy tests on the shelf and I'd spend ages comparing them to see if the line really was getting darker. 

There were lots of people at that time who'd tell you off for testing early but I was agonising over it anyway so couldn't see what difference it made! Do buy one of the more sensitive preg tests though as some work with a lower amount of HCG than others.


----------



## HFI (Mar 24, 2005)

Hi girls

Sorry I've been AWOL for awhile, there's been lots to deal with   which I will tell you about after I've done my personals.

Tilly - All the best of luck during your 2ww, I'm pleased to hear your DH is looking after you.  I can completely relate to everyones excitment re: Playstations etc.  I got one for my birthday along with SingStar - it's fantastic.  I'm looking forward to getting everyone involved at Christmas.  It's great to be a kid again  

Em - So sorry to hear about your scare, it must of been awful.  Pleased to hear your FIL is out of hospital.  Take care of each other.

Tokii - It's nice to hear from you.  I'm keeping everything crossed that it works out naturally for you.  I loved Trix's comment - "It's more fun than the clinical way"  

LMG - I'm so sorry to hear you've been having such a hard time.  It's great to hear you're taking some time out, gonna enjoy Christmas and get yourself ready for tx in the New Year.  I know how you feel about having more surgery.  Like you my endo has stuck everything down so I always need to be cut open.  Take care of yourself and stay strong    

Bookworm - Welcome to the thread.  Congratulations on your positive result.  I hope the blood test goes well today and confirms everything is ok.

Trix - I hope your 23 week scan goes well next week.  Take care.

Elvie - Welcome to the thread.  I hope your hycosy goes well today and you're ready to start tx soon.  Good luck on your cycle  

Hi to everyone else, I hope you are all well.

Unfortunately things haven't been too great for me.  Like LMG, my cycle got cancelled last Friday.  Although I was on the highest dose of Menopur, I had only produced 2 follicles and not enough estrogen to transfer anything.  As my ovarian reserve is low, I've been told my only option is egg donation.  I don't know too much about it and it's still early days so I'm not sure what we're gonna do.  My head is full of all my options (surrogacy, egg donation, adoption) and the advantages and disadvantages of them all.  I'd be up for all of them but at the moment my DH is adament he can't have anymore tx.  My mum and DH have taken this whole thing harder than me.  I never knew how strong I was until I started on the IVF roller coaster!  Anyway I've got Christmas to enjoy and I was also able to have lots of wine on my birthday    I just need to decide if I want to continue putting pressure on my body re: egg donation.  I know ED is also expensive because I would need to go abroad.  Adoption has the most advantages and I know it would be so rewarding to give someone a loving home and I'd have the family I so desperately want.  I just need to decide what's more important, actually being pregnant myself and having a baby rather than a toddler. 

I'm hoping in time the right decision will become the most obvious one.

I hope you all have a lovely weekend.

Love H x


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Nice to see the thread busier. 

HFI - Lovely to hear from you. I am so sorry that you had to cancel your cycle   . This is a very hard thing to go through and I know in time you will make the right decision for you. I am sending you lots of positive thoughts. Make sure you have a good few drinks over Christmas and let your hair down. PS I am a secret singstar addict on PS2 xxxx

Elvie - you made me giggle, I know I was naughty this morning, I decided to test - why? Because I am impatient and can't wait. it was a negative, but who knows. Which ones did you use? when you tested did they come up positive? I just don't think I am patient enough to stay away from them. How did you get on with the clinic - did they help explain everything? x

Keme - Hope you are doing well. Still sending you lots of  

LMG - Great chatting with you today - hope you found the Galaxy and the Wine section, obviously calorie free!! . Have a great meal out with S. x

Bookworm2 -    How did you get on at the clinic? I hope you are ok? thinking of you   Hope spotting reduces soon. x

Found myself getting really upset as I have been trying to close a deal for over a year and all the previous Directors in the role had left as they were not getting anywhere with it. 5 Directors in 5 years!!. I have managed with a great group and team to get to the point where the contract is agreed. And just because the Senior Legal is having a fling with the legal counsel rep who was helping me do the deal, he sends a mail out to everyone including the VP's to advise them that the legal counsel were the ones that did 'All the hard work!!! and 'she' his affair woman was the main person. Livid was not the word. I have worked myself stupid to get this deal completed and then all the real hard work from the rest of the team and myself has been overthrown by this comment! I even bought the 'affair woman' a spa day to say thank you for her help out of my own pocket, not because she did all the hard work, but because she was so stressed out. 

I just professionally sent a mail out to all the team inc VP's following this to say that this was a joint effort from all parties and that there has been a lot of hard work and effort from a number of people within the business, all of whom I would like to thank within this email! That's what should have been said. I really cannot abide this behaviour.  

Oh help me - this 2ww is driving me mental - I am seriously not staying away from the HPT -    bad bad girl - naughty TT. 

I figured if it had worked I would have seen it by now already, but that is in my own mind! Not what the docs say obviously. I know I should wait but I just can't. I know HCG hormone may be little or none. At the moment - there is not an incling! All negative! 
But will it stop me testing every day and spending a stupid amount on tests, probably not!   Eitherway if it works then amazing, if not then I will be dissapointed, but then I can start my next treatment same time as LMG - hurrah. Just can't stand the waiting and not knowing.  

I have demolished the entire box of Benedicts Mint Chocolates ALL to myself. I have been shopping online purchasing the most strangest of things from the iwantone of those web site - great for unusual querky gifts.  
Plus having to throw my mother with the most amazing sixth sense ever! off the track that I am actually on a 2ww. By telling her I had a few drinks last night (white fib) (She doesn't know I am trying again as she managed to broadcast it to the entire family without the use of National Television before) But seems to be fishing with strange related questions to the family. 
Missed my nice Thanksgiving dinner with friends last night,  

This morning was feeling fine, now I just feel like having a good cry! What is wrong with me! I sat and watched the Great Ormond street advert and just cried all the way through. I feel like an emotional fruitcake this afternoon. 
I don't like feeling so emotional   

Maybe a nice hot chocolate next and demolishing a galaxy bar may help! x


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

HFI - Oh hon....my heart goes out to you at the moment...I must be super hormoned up as i had a wee tear for you when i read your post.  This massive journey that we are all on just never seems to get easier.  I am really sorry that the stimms did not bring the right result.  You and DH have a lot of thinking to do now..but i am sure you will make the right decision along the way.    Well...belated birthday!!  Just kick back for a bit now and enjoy the festive period.  All of you on this thread have been such amazing support to me on my journey...and just remember we are always here for you.  Sending you a big  

Elvie - Welcome to the thread.  I hope you hycosy went well today...i remember how much i hated mine.  Hopefully you will be ready for your FET soon.  By any chance, you weren't in the clinic on Monday PM?  With a gorgeous son who spilt water on the chair?  

Bookworm - I hope your bloods went well today and you can have everything re-confirmed as being safe...and maybe relax a bit over the weekend.!!

Trix - so nice to hear from back from you.  Gosh...painting the house...should you really be doing that when you are pg Thanks as always for all your supportive words.  I intend on gorging myself now and enjoying all the things i cut out for a while.  I hope the shopping goes well for you next week..although i don't quite belive you are at tent stage yet!!

Keme - you do make me laugh so much   ...i hope you are keeping well.

TT - As always...it was lovely to speak to you today...and thanks again for keeping me so sane!!  However...keep away from the pee sticks you!!  I understand your frustration at work...i have had a similar PM with my boss...and have now got to the point where i just confront her outright...probably not the best way...but it makes me feel 100% better  

Barb and Glitter how are you both?  

Hello to the rest of you!!

Well, no real news from me.  I am still coming to terms with our tx being cancelled and more importantly the reduced success rate.  I have still been quite teary and not sleeping well, but i am hoping that is the last of the drugs leaving my body and that i will return to normal (whatever that might be) soon.

I just wanted to say thankyou to you all for being such a wonderful support network to me.  I am not sure how i would have got through all of this without you!

Anyway, hope you all have a great weekend.

LMG
xxx


----------



## bookworm2 (Oct 27, 2007)

Hello everyone,

Tilly, try to resist the pee sticks. I tested early and it was negative - weirdly it was good for me because I calmed down a bit and was just resigned to waiting for AF. Just to give you an idea of timing and positives/negatives this month for me. We had IUI on Tuesday 6th (day 13). I tested on Saturday (day 24 - my cycle is almost always 25 days these days) BFN. Then again on Tuesday am (day 27, incredibly faint positive, almost didn't notice it). Then again on Wednesday - stronger line and definite positive. I was a bit worried though because every other time I've tested +ve I've had a very strong clear line, even when it's been quite early. I use First Response, which I think is one of the most sensitive.

LMG/HFI - I'm sorry you're going through the mill and feeling so upset. Completely understandable given what you've been through. Not to mention the hormones, of course. Take care.

Elvie, I hope the hycosy went well today.

Hello everyone else.

Well, not quite sure what to think. I went for the blood test today and they've just called to say that the good news is that my HCG levels have doubled since Wednesday, which is what they're looking for, but... Why is there always a but? Dr R wants me to go in for a scan next week rather than wait until 6 weeks because he thinks the levels are lower than he'd have expected given when I had the IUI. He wants to scan me just to make sure that everything is in the right place. He said he could do another blood test but he may as well have a look, which would probably tell him more. Obviously I'm pleased that the levels haven't stayed the same or gone down, but the nurse sounded very cautious and there was obviously a big BUT in her mind, if you know what I mean, which did worry me. They didn't actually give me the figures. My tummy is really uncomfortable today and I'm scared of every cramp. My worry is that if I lose it, I might have lost it by Wednesday (that's what happened last time) and then they won't be able to see what might have been wrong. And if there is something wrong, maybe it's the same thing that was wrong for the last two miscarriages? 

Can't work out if I'm just being paranoid or not. I'd hoped for definite good news/bad news today so I'd be prepared whatever. Obviously I'm pleased it's not bad news, but I don't know what to think. 

Did anyone else get called in for an early (even earlier than 6 weeks) scan like this? The HCG on Wed was 101.4, so I'm assuming it must be about 200, but they didn't say. They just said it had roughly doubled.

Sorry to witter on...
BW


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Hi everyone - you've all been so welcoming - thank you!

HFI - sorry you've had to cancel your cycle - it must be so hard after all that. 

LMG - no it wasn't me as this was ,my first time there in ages and ages today. 
  
Tilly - fingers crossed for you. Those pee sticks are impossible to resist!

Bookworm _ hopefully Mr R is just being cautious

The Hycosy was more unpleasant than I expected! 
Last time I had something different - a HSG which was also pretty unpleasant. 
The nurses were really nice and there are worst things of course!

Everything was fine so that's good but because of dates and Christmas we have to wait an extra month before the drugs start!

Have a lovely weekend everyone - looking forward to getting to know you all.

Elvie
x


----------



## bookworm2 (Oct 27, 2007)

ok. been digging around for info on BHCG on 16 days po and i'm starting to worry that my levels are too low. I wish the nurse hadn't be so positive about the levels on Wednesday when it turns out that Dr R and Pip sounded worried about the same values. Also, I know that Barb etc are all expecting twins but their figures were so huge (congratulations to all, by the way. Barb, your post when you got your BFP made me cry. I'm so pleased for you all) I can't help worrying. 

Does anyone who had/is having a singleton remember what their levels were? I'm so sorry to go on.


----------



## Keme (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi,

HFI - so sorry to hear your latest news; it's so much to take on board when you were expecting to go ahead with tx. Good to hear you were able to celebrate your birthday, although I'm sure you would rather have not been able to have any wine   SingStar - does this involve any singing on your part? I would hate to inflict my lack of musicality upon anyone else! I've been looking at some of the games out there though and just realised the potential for addiction - I'll have to work hard to get a life before xmas otherwise I'm going to be a complete sad case   

Bookworm - sorry to hear your news wasn't 100% reassuring. Unfortunately my only experience of this is the biochem preg I had from my first ICSI in Aug. I knew it wasn't going to work out though because the lines on the pee sticks just weren't getting any darker. But I did do a fair bit of digging around myself at the time and I'm fairly sure that everything I read told me not to read into the numbers - there was one site that gave average levels, but also lowest and highest thresholds from women who had had healthy pregnancies. If I find the site again I'll post the details. The fact that your numbers doubled is great; just try and hang on to the positives. I know it's a lot easier said than done, but at this moment in time you are pregnant and that's a wonderful positive to hold on to   

Tilly - I hope you are feeling a bit better today. I hate having to play office politics at the best of times, but when there are afffairs involved it must be a nightmare. I hope the cup of hot chocolate and the galaxy bar went down well   Have you managed to keep your mother of the scent? Mine has a nose like a bloodhound too! I don't think I would be able to keep anything for more than a few days, let alone a whole 2ww   

Elvie - sorry to hear your hycosy was unpleasant, but good to know it didn't show any problems and you can get started with tx. I think there are going to be quite a few of us cycling in the new year. You mentioned that Christmas closing means you won't be able to start earlier; I'm trying to get my head around when the earliest I would be able to start is. If you don't mind me asking, when will you start your drugs?

LMG - you are always so supportive of everyone here, thank you for breathing some life back into the thread. I hope the horrid hormones get going soon so that you can feel a bit more normal, but I guess you also need to take sometime out to adjust to your latest developments. Take it easy and be kind to yourself; you really do deserve lots of tlc.

Hope everyone is wrapped up warm and happy.
   
Love Em x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Keme said:


> But I did do a fair bit of digging around myself at the time and I'm fairly sure that everything I read told me not to read into the numbers - *there was one site that gave average levels, but also lowest and highest thresholds from women who had had healthy pregnancies. If I find the site again I'll post the details. *


Think this may be the website you're thinking of...

http://www.betabase.info/

There's a sticky thread on the 2ww board that has links to useful websites...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=47703.0

Take care
Natasha

/links


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies
Hope you are all well. Not long till Christmas now   

Keme - Hi my lovely, glad to see you spending some time on the thread, you always sound so cheerful despite all your personal challenges, you are an inspiration honey x PS Galaxy - awesome - better than sex!

HFI - Hope you are well. Hope you had a lovely birthday. x

Bookworm - Hi, did you have a chance to see the link Minxy sent? Looks v interesting. Hope you find the answers you want. x

Elvie - bless you, hycosy is not nice I know, but keep your chin up. When do you start if it's shut during the time you wanted to start? 

LMG - Hello my lovely - hope you and S have a fabulous night out tonight. Thank you for your texts. 

Trix - Looking forward to seeing you soon, give me a buzz when you are free. 

Barb - how are you doing? hope bump is good. x

Love to all you other ladies.

Today feeling better, although didn't stop me from doing another test. I know I am wasting them but I like Elvie's idea of the lines one, think I will not be able to stop now. 
Had my nephews over for lunch which was lovely and we swapped stories about PS3 and what I need to get for DH so that he can talk to the nephews. 
It was so nice to go out for lunch and relax. 
Sat and ate cherry chocolates and realised they were liquor chocolates - no wonder after the box I am feeling fabulous! Maybe should not have had those but they were nice. 
Being out at the restaurant I realised that there is no restaurant as such focussed purely and solely on food that all pregnant women can eat. Trying to work out what I can and can't eat just to be on the safe side is a mare. Even ice cream - but no - not if they make it themselves! 
Sat watching Nemo on my cinema screen - awesome - it's fabulous!
Ordered Shrek 3, Harry Pot Pot and a few other dvd's today - I am such a kid!
My tesco delivery arrives 8-10 tomorrow - (don't know why I made it so early). Much better though so I don't have to carry anything. 
Lunchtime I have to be lady santa and drop pressies off with a friend of mine and have a bite to eat, then another friend is popping over to collect her huge boxes of Virgin Vie things and then work out what we want to do over the Christmas food and drink. We are sharing Christmas with friends this year and cannot wait, they are lovely. 
Right, I am now off to bed, Sleep tight my lovely FF friends and thank you for being the most amazing support, you are all wonderful women. 

xxx


----------



## Keme (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Minxy,

Thanks for that. I think the advanced fertility website http://www.advancedfertility.com/earlypre.htm was the one I had seen earlier, but this one: 
http://www.bobrow.net/kimberly/birth/hcglevels.html is even better!

Tilly - sounds like you have hit upon a business idea! Enjoy your festive preparations - I'm slowly beginning to get the bug. It always takes ages for me to realise that I have next to no time before xmas and nothing organised.

Hope you are all having a lovely weekend.  (some festive spirit for those in need  )
Love Em x

/links


----------



## bookworm2 (Oct 27, 2007)

Keme and Minxy - thanks so much for that. It's so kind of you. The levels don't look as bad as they sounded. I'm really grateful.  Will know more on Wednesday, I hope. 

TT - sounds like you had a very full weekend. Those chocolates sound gorgeous.

Elvie - I'm sorry about the hycosy. Good to know you can start treatment soon though. Good luck.

BW x


----------



## trixster (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Tilly....stay away from those pee sticks! Looks like I'll be in town on Thursday, I'll bring my spare pack of pee sticks - they're the digital ones, early test, 2 line type - you can have it with pleasure. I managed to hang on until the day before I was supposed to test so stick to your PS2 & cinema screen. I'll text you later this week & we can arrange to meet. Agree about Galaxy & chocs in general....mmmmmmm

HFI - Huge hugs & support to you  . You sound like a really strong person and I wish you all the best with the difficult decisions you have to make. Kick back and enjoy the festive season.

Elvie - So glad the hycosy went well...enjoy your drug free christmas.

Bookworm - Glad the others have been able to find info to reassure you. Keep resting up and good luck for your scan on Wednesday.

LMG - gosh you're such a positive lady. Hope those drugs clear your system soon so that you can get on and enjoy Christmas.

Love to everyone I've missed


Trix


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Queen of Pee Stick here, things are going well, not having such a focussed on the pee stick day. Had a lovely weekend with the family, seeing nephews. Kept busy watching Elf -Such a kids film and Harry Potter. Was great. 
So excited 1 week down another to go! 5th Dec is test day, but knowing me I will be testing every day up until that day.   
It is the not knowing that is pretty much driving me mad. I went to Selfridges and had a wonder around and bought a few bits yesterday for Christmas as I had enough of keeping still and did Santa by giving out pressies to some people I would not see before the new year. 
I went and had a look at the kids section for my sister for her baby shower (yes - she is planning it now and she is not yet at 12wks!) 
Saw a few things which I thought she might like, then melted at a beautiful Baby Dior White quilted sleeveless babygrow and a cute little jacket - loved it but thought to myself, when I am 12 weeks whenever I do get pregnant (which I am going to ensure happens), I am going to treat my bump bean(s) to this outfit. An incentive I say! I found a few other things I know she will love so got those too. 

Had a couple of strange bubble feelings and light very dull almost period pain. Have no idea whether that is positive or negative, just keeping my pee sticks declining 1 day at a time till 5th dec - keeps me busy Amazing how it gets you through though.  

Just found out a close friend of mine is moving to Zurich, so whilst I am a little sad because I won't see her as much, I also think that it is a great opportunity for them. 
Really can't get into work at the moment, just keep thinking of Christmas - how exciting. 

LMG - Hope you had a fabulous weekend and spent some QT time together. Glad the pub was good. Fingers crossed your friend's labour went well. Let us know what she had? fingers crossed. Sending you big hugs x

Trix - Bless you thank you. Ms Pee Stick Queen wouldn't say no - thank you kindly. Yes, please call me or let me know, Thursday sounds lovely. I think LLJ is also around as she mailed me, fancy all of us meeting up for lunch? Home House?

Bookworm - sending you best of luck for your scan. 

Keme - like your positive attitude xx

Elvie - How are you doing today?

Love and hugs to all you lovely ladies. Not long till Christmas -     

TT xx


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

Sorry i have been a bit quiet over the weekend, but DP and i have been having some fun together!  For the first time in ages...we went out and got really drunk together on Sat!  We had such a giggle..then home for fajitas and both of us fell asleep  on the sofa by 9pm!!!

Tilly - it is so nice to speak with you...you are being so brave on your 2ww!!  Just be positive and i am sure you will have the right result!!

Bookworm - i am glad you have had some re-asurance off the site. When are you in for you scan?  I am sending you lots of    and positve thoughts that all goes well.

Elvie - I am sorry the Hycosy was painful. When do you start in the new year?  I am planning on starting again in Feb so hopefully we may be close by. It is always good to have a partner!!

Keme - you make me laugh so much.  Through everything you have been through you manage to keep such a postitive outlook...you are a true inspiration!!  I truly hope we are cycling together the next time as i know you will be a real inspiration for me!!

Trix - How did you shopping go?  It is so nice that you are keepin such a watchful eye on us...we need you experienced ones to guide us through this!

Barb.Tokii & Glitter, how are you all?  I hope you had a wonderful weekend.

Hello to the rest of you!!

Well i have had a great day today as i was approached for a job a month ago...and finally met the man today!  I have never been head hunted before...so all new to this.  Anyway, the company seems really nice..but i am waiting on the big PAY offer before i make my mind up!!  Fingers crossed though that it will be tempting!!

Lots of love,
LMG
xxxx


----------



## Keme (Nov 14, 2006)

Hello,

LMG - fab news on the job front. Hope the pay offer is HUGE!  Even better news on the good weekend - you and your DP def sound like you're on the same wave length   I was waiting for the horrific o'clock bedtime, but 9pm! Honestly! (I'm just jealous - I was still stripping woodchip wallpaper at that time on Saturday   ). I have to confess, I can't wait to get started with tx - so as soon as I possibly can, I'll be there!

Tilly - so how is QOPS today?   Half way through already. The not knowing is definitely the hardest part; I know I swung from thinking positive and trying to imagine my beans snuggling in, to planning all the things I would do if it hadn't worked out. Mind you, most of my plans involved things like loose tons of weight and starting to run again. Strangely enough, the new improved me has not yet appeared, despite all those carefully laid plans!   

Bookworm - glad to hear the info helped. Hope you are feeling a bit more positive today.       for some even more positive feelings on Wednesday.

Trix - hope you enjoy finding something super glamorous and completely un-tent like this week.

HFI - hope you had a chilled weekend. Still sending you   

Barb, Glitter - hope you are both well.

I was having a look back over some of my (much) earlier posts. Just as I joined this thread, there were a load of BFP announcements and I realised that some must be due v soon. Catherine? Emilia? You guys must be really close - best of luck.

   
Night all,
Em x


----------



## trixster (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Just a quick note to LMG, LLJ & Tilly. Tilly & LMG I've sent you a PM as I now can't make Thursday....but can make Friday. Sorry to mess about. Sorry LLJ don't know your full name to PM

Hope you can still make it

Trix


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Hi all

Just a quick one to say hi - can't post much as just recovering from a horrid stomach bug which knocked me and dh out badly!

Elvie x


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Queen Pee Stick here, no I haven't stopped and I am keeping schtoompt at the moment - all I can say is keep sending me lots of positive thoughts and   - and 5th I will let you know. 

Elvie - Hope you are feeling better - that is awful you poor thing. How are things going with you? x

LMG - So sorry you can't make Thursday honey, just call me later or I will call you and we will see what else we can arrange for the afternoon as I am still going to try and meet LLJ x

LLJ - I am going to call you as I still think we can meet up Thursday if you are ok with that? x

Trix - I am so sorry I cannot make Friday, but let me know when else you are free x

Keme - You are so right, I promised myself I would lose weight, get healthy and change, now I am the biggest I have ever been, eating like a horse and drank mulled wine 2 nights before my transfer. But with fairy dust, keep fingers crossed and I hope it has worked 100%. So maybe doing everything we supposedly should doesn't actually make much of a difference. Who knows, all I know is that I am going to eat anything I want and worry about it all in time. I am a happy telly tubby at the moment and that makes me feel good. 
I bet you can't wait to start your Tx. I wish you all the very best for this. 

Bookworm, HFI, Barb, Glitter, Roozie, Tokii and anyone I may have missed. Lots of positive thoughts and wishes for all of you. 

TT x


----------



## Keme (Nov 14, 2006)

​


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2007)

Only another week to hang in there tilly!


----------



## bookworm2 (Oct 27, 2007)

Hello ladies,

Elvie, you poor thing. I hope you and DH are feeling better soon.

Tilly, I've got everything crossed for you for the 5th. I think if the pee sticks are keeping you sane, don't worry about doing them. The 2ww is such a stressful time. The dull period type pain you mention could be good or not, but I know it's definitely not a bad sign. If it helps, I had exactly that feeling before my bfp.

DH and I went for our first scan today and it was ok. We could see a small sack but not really anything else. They thought they could see a hint of a yolk sack but they weren't sure. But, as it's so early, they, and we, weren't terribly surprised by this. They seemed to be quite pleased that they could see anything. I'm still not quite sure why they wanted to scan me this week - they kept saying that they wouldn't have expected to see much so early. It was their idea, though. They did another blood test and that was much more reassuring: HCG had been 225 on Friday (they hadn't told us that figure before today) and today it was: 1,697, which was a big relief. Dr Saab had said this morning that he'd be happy with anything over 900, so we were delighted. They want us to go back for a second scan next Thursday, which we hope will show more. So, feeling much calmer and happier but still nervous about it going wrong. It just feels too good to be true.

Thank you so much for all the support. 
BW


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

It is so nice to see this thread busy agains!

Bookworm - that is great news on your HCG levels   you must be over the moon.  I do sometimes wonder why the clinic make you go in for certain appts...but i am sure they have their reasons!  Hopefully, you will be able to see a lot more next week.  Did they give you any indication that perhaps it may be twins..seeing as your numbers are higher than expected??

Elvie - sorry that you have been so poorly.  I hope you are feeling much better now...especially with a little one to look after.

Tilly - Great speaking to you this AM.  Will call you tom!

Keme - you are right...there have been so many happy stories on here...that i am sure we are due lots of good news again soon!  I hope you are keeping well.

Trix - I hope the kitchen looks nice in the rented house tomorrow.  when are you going to stop running around?

Barb - How are you..you have been a bit quite recently...not like you.  I hope all is well.

Glitter - How are you?  What week of your pregnancy are you in now

Hello to the rest of you!

Well, i have just being enjoying my new found freedom since deciding to postpone the tx.  I am at my parents tonight..and my sis is here too.  My poor nephew has got a cold and he looks so helpless...bless!

I got my job offer today from the guy that approached me.  I am just not 100% happy with it (think i deserve more and am not sure i want to leave the security of a big organisation to join a small company.  It all has + points and - points).  Still, i suppose this is the first stage of negotiation...and i will up my response to him tomorrow!

LMG
xxx


----------



## Keme (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi,

Tilly -       I agree with the doing what you want theory. If the last year has taught me anything it is that life is to be enjoyed! I did mean to get back into my good habits, but then decided that since my weight is healthy and I like eating, why not eat?! So instead of trying to squeeze back into my clothes, I went and bought ones that fit  Sending a few more sticky vibes your way and hoping that happiness breeds happiness       Hope the wait not driving you too nuts.

Bookworm - that is fantastic news.  You must be so relieved - even more so when reality starts to sink in. Best of luck for a very happy, healthy nine months.   

LMG - nothing like not being sure if you want the job, to keep you negotiating hard - hope it goes well. 

Elvie - hope you and DH feeling tons better v soon.

I have spent the evening consoling my dog! She has had to spend a lot of time on her own recently because we've been spending time with the in-laws (FIL back in hsp again), so one of my friends said she would come and take her out. It's the first time someone else has let themselves into the house and taken her out. The poor animal was shaking - I reckon she thought she was being kidnapped   . And I try to convince everyone she isn't my fur baby. Who am I kidding?! Think she has recovered now.

   
Love Em x


----------



## bookworm2 (Oct 27, 2007)

Keme, your dog sounds so sweet!

LMG, Congratulations on the job offer. An exciting but stressful time. I hope he makes you an offer you can't refuse tomorrow, if that's what you'd like. Have a lovely rest at your parents' house.

I don't think my levels were high enough for twins and there was only one sac that we could see. It was higher than the threshold Dr S said he'd be happy with, but I think it's fairly average for a singleton at 4 weeks and 6 days. We'll know more next week.
BW x


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Gosh, so many things happened in the past few days. 

LMG, HFI, I am so sorry for you that your cycles ave been cancelled. It's so hard when one is all geared up for it, to see it all collapse ... LMG, not easy to be told that the chances of success are reduced ... big big big hug for you, and congratulations on your new job, hope that the change can take your mind off these difficult things at least partially for a while. 

Book, I'm pleased that they saw a sac and perhaps a hint of the yolk sac ... apparently the presence of the yolc sac is a very good sign ... I have my first scan at 6w+1d and one baby was there, the other one was not there, there was the gestational sac and they didn't say anything else, I am not sure if they saw anything at all in there ... anyway, at 7w+1d there was a baby in there as well and the two of them have been of equal size since ! So 5w is definitely very early to see anymore than they saw, so I am sure that the scan made them optimistic for your case. The fact that there is 1 sac excludes the possiblity of fraternal twins pretty much, so unless you develop identical twins, which is rare, I'd say you'll have a baby in there next time they'll look ! The value is high also because it's already over 5 weeks, not a sign of twins at all at that stage. Mine, which was not very high for twins, was 900 18 days after conception, and then for a while it doubles every day. And no, the drug you are taking now wouldn't give you a positive test, so if it's positive it's positive ! good luck !!!

Tilly, I tested with Firstresponse 17 days from EC (equivalent to the age of your embryos). A positive result then is quite a certainty. Nevertheless, the clinic did not congratulate me and were not confident of the result until they saw my beta-hcg level at 900 the day after. I was sort of reproached for testing early when I went in for the blood test ... still ... I think I did the right thing for me personally. You can try testing a few days early, you might see something from about 14 days but with the freezing in between I would really wait until the embryos are at least 15-16 days old. Good luck !

Keme, understand exactly about your dog. My DH cannot bear the idea of leaving our dog at home on her own for too long and has cut short many lovely dinner parties for this ! I am trying to make him calm down a little ... but he'd do anything for the dog he calls "my first daughter"!

Elvie, I am sorry about the stomach bug and the uncomfortable hycosy, but glad that all went well. 

I am fine, feeling full of energy despite the sleep deprivation, is this how cocaine feel like ? And I haven't even had a coffee or a tea or a can of coca cola since before the IVF ! On Sat I am going to meet a group of ladies from the Oxfordshire FF thread. They sound lovely and some of their stories are really incredible, with very sad events followed by incredible miracles. One of them conceived twin boys with IVF, but sadly lost one to meningitis when the boy was only 5 months old. And then she went on to conceive twin girls NATURALLY ! What are the odds of that ?! Life is weird and so worth living.


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies
Hope you are all well. 

LMG - lovely chatting with you. Will call you tomorrow honey. Think you have been good to tell them what you want with the job. Glad you are enjoying the break from this. 
xx

Barbwill - So nice to hear things are going well with you. Sounds like the other thread is also really good - nice to have miracles. x

HFI - Hope you are well. xx

Bookworm - hope all goes well for you next week. Fingers crossed x

Keme - Bless you, hope FIL is ok, and hope your dog is enjoying having the attention. Hope all is well with you x

Elvie - how are you? Hows things?

Trix - Sorry about not being able to meet up - will have to sort something else out. Hope you are well. 

Glitter - Thanks for the messages. How are you doing? x

Well, I have had a scare tonight, I started spotting and just cried.   This is such a horrid time the 2ww, and I just feel so upset tonight. I called the clinic and they were lovely and told me to increase cyclogest to 3 per day and progynova as it is 3 oral and 2 vaginal.

Boobs not sore. Today would have been my period day normally, however under medicated FET I am due to test 5th Dec and then period would start after cyclogest stops if it's a negative. I don't know anyone who has had a medicated FET with spotting that has worked. Feel really fed up and low tonight. This is so horrible and I just want to cry    
Going to sleep early. 
x


----------



## trixster (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Tilly - I hope you are OK....stay positive, I hate to hear of you so down. A bit of spotting could be nothing and the drugs you're on should help with that too. Sending baby dust and wishing for MAJOR stickys for you  . Hope you have a better time of it all today.

Barb - Glad to hear all is still well with you. Have a great time with your Oxford ladies. Aren't you good with the caffiene - have to say I've had the odd full caffiene latte, normally when I've got a headache as it really does get rid of it as long as it's not a migraine.

Bookworm - sounds like you are all on track which is great news after such a trying and emotional time. Good luck with your scan next week and try to relax and enjoy as it sounds as if you're on your way.

LMG - great bargaining position you seem to be in re the job. Good luck in getting what you want out of the new company, I hope the negotiations go well.

Keme - your dog sounds so sweet. I have to say that our cat (who never leaves the house, having spent her first five years in apartments at least 20 floors up in China) would have a complete meltdown if anyone came in when we weren't here. Had maids come in and clean in Shanghai & I'd always find her hidden behind a curtain afterwards!

Well I didn't get into town this week as am completely shattered today, so had a lie in and plan to take it easy. All was well at the house in Bewdley, but the traffic on the M25 was at a standstill last night. I'd forgotten how bad it could be....1 hour to crawl one junction. So I didn't get in 'til after 8. It was a productive trip and I got to spend a little time with family too, so worth the effort.

Have a lovely weekend all of you

Trix X


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Hi
Back in the land of the well - it was short and sharp let's say - but we're fully recovered and catching up on lost calories  

Tilly - hang in there - I know it's so hard waiting and not knowing what is happening with the spotting. We are all hoping for you. Lots of people do have spotting and it turns out ok - it's really common around the time your period would have been due.

Bookworm - brilliant re your HCG, that sounds so encouraging! 

Trix - your poor little cat being scared of the maids!

Elvie
x


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

What a gorgeous day!!  Think i shall wrap up warm..drag DP out to go and take the dog for a long walk!

Elvie - Glad you are all felling better.  Any idea when you start in Jan??

Trix - Sounds like you had a nightmare journey home.  The damn M25...i try and bypass it as much as i can...and i never think there is a good time to be on it!!

Barb - So nice to hear from you...and glad you and the beanies are doing really well.  Have you started making any xmas plans??  

Bookworm - how are you?  I am sending you lots of    that the scan next week shows you a healthy bean.

Keme - I am so sorry to hear FIL is back in hospital.  Now that my DP is working back in london too...we have a friend come and let our dog out the 3 days i am not home.  We have a big German Shepherd who is a big softie really.  We were joking with our friend as he never barks at him..and do wonder if we had a burglar..what our dog would do...probably lick them to death!!

Tilly - I hope you are resting up in bed well.  Will give you a call later. 

Tokki, LLJ, Glitter, Roozie, Macboo and everyone else....how are you all

I am still mulling over this new job offer.  I am really disappointed as he only wants to give me £250 car allowance...that is so low considering how much the tax man takes.  Plus i want a higher basic from him.  I am going to speak to him later today and iron it all out.  I hope he meets my requests...but as i keep on being told by everyone...i am in the driving seat as i am happy to stay in my current job...so i have nothing to loose.

I am now thinking about attacking the christmas shopping...funnily though, i am really excited to think about the food rather than presents!!

Hope you all have a fab weekend.

LMG
xxx


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies, Hope you are all well and looking forward to festive cheer

LMG - Lovely speaking with you yesterday and pleased you have decided to make the right choice for you with the job. I will give you a call tomorrow and have a catch up. Thank you for being so supportive, I will absolutely be there for you with your next round. XX

Tokii - I just wanted to say a big thank you to you for the call yesterday, it was so lovely speaking with you and it was nice to have a good chat, you cheered me up. Thank you so much. Not long to wait now before you start again next year. I really wish you all the best for when you do decide to start again.

Elvie - How are you? You must be excited about starting again? When do you think? Fingers crossed for you. xx

Keme - hope you are well and hope FIL is getting better. Sending you big hugs x

Barb - I am so pleased all is going well. Have you done any shopping? x

LLJ - thank you so much for all your kind messages, you are such a sweetie. I am looking forward to catching up with you. x

Triz - Hope you and bean are well and looking after yourself. Thank you for your kind messages x

Glitter - How are you doing? x

Roozie - How are the beans? x

Well, had a roller coaster since last wednesday, although today I am feeling much more positive after everything that has happened in preparation for the next time. Had a number of chats with the clinic since last week on a daily basis. 
From having a number of positive tests 5+ prior to the spotting, then over the last few days of spotting & heavy bleeding yesterday, the tests are now negatives - all of them - no faint lines, nothing. Did another couple of tests yesterday and this morning, no faint lines no nothing - definite negative and these tests check very low levels of HCG.

Spoke to clinic over the past few days, they said that although testing is the 5th - the implantation they would have expected to see between 1-3 days post transfer as they were already hatching and were 6 day old 3bb and 3bc and we should have expected to see something on the test by now, however the 16 days is the really the standard they say. So I am still on 3 cyclogest and staying that way till Wednesday, but it is not looking positive by any means now. Was advised that this could be a biochemical pregnancy and had no idea what that actually meant up until yesterday. Had some chats with amazing friends and feeling a bit more positive about what to do next time around now. After doing the amount of positive tests and going to negative tests, it just doesn't start as a positive and then go to negative then to positive with the amount I have done. It is negative and they also do not think that will now change.

Although it's negative now and although as a matter of protocol I have to officially wait till Wednesday, I am feeling a lot more accepting and focussed on what I need to do next time around.This morning I passed a mucussy globule - bled heavily overnight (sorry tmi). It is unlikley they say to get a positive after previously having positive then a number of negatives after this. So I am going to focus on the next time.

Positive things:
1) DH is going to renew my gym membership and I can now use the personal trainer I have kept at bay whilst going through this.
2) I can now fly to St Moritz to celebrate New Year with our friends and relax.
3) I can officially go back on Herbal life and shed a couple of stone in preparation for next time. 
4) DH and I have spoken and said we are going to ask all the right questions for the next time:
5) Going to see Zita West on a regular basis.

My questions for the clinic?
*FET*
Why do they think this didn't work? 
Success rates of medicated FET versus natural FET?
Would a live new ICSI be better than med FET? 
Given that Gestone gave me headaches and cyclogest leaks out and may not be absorbed as much - what alternative drugs are there that I can take? 
Is there additional monitoring that can be done to help this be more positive?
As the 4 frostie embryo's left are not as good a quality as the ones just transferred, what is the % of expected success rate?
What tests can be performed on the blasts that are left to assess if there are genetic disorders etc?

*New ICSI cycle*
As last time I developed OHSS last time, what can be done to monitor the drugs better? 
What supplements can be taken? 
What can be done to improve the embryo quality?
We had chromosone testing on DH, what about me? Nothing I am aware of but what tests can be done to improve the selection process.

I will make the appointment with the clinic next week and see what Dr R has to say. 
Although a few people tell me to keep hope and wait till Wednesday, the clinic is of the opinion that it is not positive, so I am pretty much resided to the fact of starting again, which is fine. I have had a good cry and let it out and back on my tracks again.

Does anyone have any suggestions for questions I can ask when i see them? I would be grateful for some guidance. thank you x


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi Tilly, I am very sorry that it is not looking good for you right now, do a good test on Wednesday as you never know though. I know all too well how sad it is when a cycle doesn't work out, your experience sofar is very similar to how it went initially for me (one cycle interrupted for OHSS, and then 4 failed FETs, for no apparent reason).

About your questions:

> Why do they think this didn't work? 
This is an impossible question to answer, but I was told that in most cases it is down to the embryo and not the woman's womb
> Success rates of medicated FET versus natural FET?
I have done two medicated and to natural FETs and had a good look into this issue. The stats show that there is no difference in the likelihood of success between the two approaches. The medicated approach is necessary for women who don't ovulate regularly or well, or those who have womb lining issues. Many clinics do prefer the medicated approach because they know much more precisely when things happen and can avoid having people working in the lab at weekends for a FET. 
> Would a live new ICSI be better than med FET? 
"better" in terms of chances of success, definitely. 
> Given that Gestone gave me headaches and cyclogest leaks out and may not be absorbed as much - what alternative drugs are there that I can take? 
Cyclogest leaks out in all women and it's not a problem. It is really the surplus that leaks out. 
> Is there additional monitoring that can be done to help this be more positive?
If your womb lining was OK, that's all that your body needs to know so I'd say no
> As the 4 frostie embryo's left are not as good a quality as the ones just transferred, what is > the % of expected success rate?
This is a very important question to ask but it might be difficult to answer it because there are many stories of apparently less good embryos implanting when the good ones didn't make it. The quality assessment that clinics can do can only give an approximate estimate of your chances.
> What tests can be performed on the blasts that are left to assess if there are genetic
> disorders etc? 
When embryos are formed all sorts of things can go wrong at the genetic level but most of these are random events that would not affect other embryos. I believe that any disorder that would systematically affect your embryos would need to be hereditary and therefore I suspect that checking the embryos left over would not give more information. I was told that 80% of human embryos are just not compatible with life, in general, even in superfertile couples, and the attempts to ocnceive are really hunts for those few good embryos ....
*New ICSI cycle*
> As last time I developed OHSS last time, what can be done to monitor the drugs better? 
This is another essential question. As you know I had OHSS at my first IVF and ACU managed to avoid it on my second IVF, and this, I believe, was crucial to my success as none of my frosties worked and fresh cycles have a much better chance of succeeding. The first IVF is always the most tricky in this respect, now they know how your body has responded and should be able to control your ovaries much better the second time, but no clinic can give you 100% assurance that OHSS will not reoccur. In my opinion, if a clinic can avoid it, that's ACU. 
> What supplements can be taken? 
If your diets are balanced, Dr R told us that nothing could really help but told DH to take some vitamins. Not that that helped, in fact DH's sperm was fine at the first consultation, and not good during the treatment (we had to do ICSI). There is no scientific evidence that any supplement helps.
> What can be done to improve the embryo quality?
Another million dollar question ... very difficult, certainly if you cna have a fresh ET rather than a FET, that helps a lot. Otherwise they are already doing all they can to maximise the chances of success.
> We had chromosone testing on DH, what about me? Nothing I am aware of but what tests > can be done to improve the selection process. 
Both DH and I had the chromosome testing done and I'd avdise you to have it, if they haven't done it already. If for selection process you mean the selection process for the embryos, they can do PGS, but I don't think they would advise you to have it at this stage as you had only one FET failed, and the chances of FET working are not very high anyway. We had 4 FETs failed and yet Dr R mentioned PGS only as an option in case our second IVF didn't work.

I am sure that Dr R will be able to indicate to you the best way forward based on all his knowledge and experience, keep hoping girl because one failed FET doens't mean that your chances for success in the future are diminished. Enjoy your hols over Xmas and enjoy having your body and life back !


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Tilly, I forgot to add one thing. If they suspect a chemical pregnancy, it could be that they will want you on prednisolone, which is a steroid (cortisone).  Cortisone during pregnancy is controversial, and so is whether it helps or not. A bit like heparin, maybe a bit worse. So as with all controversial drugs it's a good idea to ask them to explain to you both sides of the controversy and why they think it can help your case. Good luck !


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies

I just wanted to say a HUGE big thank you to you all for your support. I hope you know I will be there for you too. 

Well,    for me this time, although I have known this for the past few days. I know what being pregnant feels like and when it has changed. I called the clinic as I had been spotting again and they told me to come in and have a blood test. They called me tonight and told me that I was and had lost. I had an HCG reading of 2, which they would have expected 100. They told me to come back and have a blood test the same day as seeing Dr R as they want to see the HCG reduce to 0. They told me to come off all the drugs and have a break for a month. 

I am seeing Dr R on Thursday and have my list of questions. DH & I have decided we want to go for a fresh new ICSI cycle again and hope that they control the drugs better this time to prevent OHSS. 

Barb - thank you so much for answering the questions, you are so thoughtful and helpful, it is greatly appreciated and has really been good guidance x

Tokii - thank you for pointing me to the web site area and for your call. 

LMG - thank you for cheering me up through my tears, you are a star. x

LLJ - thank you for everything, you have been a lovely support x

Keme - thank you for your PM. 

I will write more soon I promise, now just going off to treat myself to a hot glass of mulled wine - (that's what I have been wanting all this time!) Back on the diet now tomorrow. 

big hugs and thank you xx


----------



## bookworm2 (Oct 27, 2007)

Tilly, I'm so very sorry to hear your news. It's awful hearing you so down. I really feel for you. It sounds as though you're very well prepared for your appointment with Dr R. I hope he has some answers for you. Take care.

LMG - sounds like you're clear about what you want with the job. Stick to your guns. I hope it goes well.

Hello everyone else. 

I'm trying not to panic tonight. I've started spotting again. Only very light and brown so far, which I know doesn't necessarily mean it's going wrong, but I've got pains on my lower left side too. This is exactly how my last miscarriage started. Brown spotting and pains Saturday, stopped, more spotting sunday, Monday I lost it - full on cramping and proper full flow bleeding. Am terrified this is the start. Don't know what to do. I didn't sleep last night and had to go to Norwich with work today - full on day and on my feet all day - I can't help worrying that I've messed it up. That I pushed myself too hard and now I'm going to lose yet another. I just can't bear the thought of going through it all again.
Sorry for the emotional post.
BW


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Bookworm,

I am so sorry to read your thread. Sending you lots of sticky vibes and positive thoughts honey 
  
Can't you take a day off work honey? You are as bad as me when it comes to work by the sounds of things. You need to be resting up and not be stressed. 
Please keep positive and seriously rest up. I really feel for you and am sending you lots of   
xx


----------



## bookworm2 (Oct 27, 2007)

Thank you, Tilly. I really appreciate your posting. I'm just trying to calm down but it's so hard. If I don't stop spotting or the pain doesn't stop tomorrow, i'm going to try to stay at home tomorrow. But work is stressful, if not physical, and I'm under a lot of pressure at the moment, so it's hard not to get stressed. We're due for a scan on Thursday morning, so I'm just going to keep everything crossed until then.
BW xx


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Tilly and Bookworm...i am sending you both a big   !!

Bookworm - I think you def need to rest up.  We are the worlds worst on this thread for trying to do everything and somewhere along the way forgetting to look after ourselves.  I am keeping everything crossed that your scan on Thurs brings lots of reassurance!!

Tilly - You are being so brave...i am not sure i would have reacted in the same way.  I remember when my last tx was negative...i wanted to get straight back on to the next one...and look at me now, 6 months later and still postponing it.  Take some time out to enjoy the festive season...and then think about tx in the new year.  I def don't think dieting is the one around xmas....  

Barb - you definitely are the font of all knowledge!!  I may start calling you the Oracle from now on!  It is great that you are still here to pass on your wisdom to all of us going through treatment...thank you.

Trix - How are you?  did you make it in shopping in the end?

Keme & Elvie - hope you are well and that you had a good weekend.

I am well, i finally accepted the job on Sat....woohoooo!!!  I am now at the stage of getting nervous, i think i have got too comfortable where i am.  The other good news is that my current employer is sending me on PRINCE2 training next week, which i have been waiting for ages!!  So generally, life is pretty good at the mo.  The only thing i am unsure about is when to start tx.  I am on a 3 month notice here...so i don't know whether to go for it before new job, or get settled in for a few months and then try....lots of thinking to do.

Well, i have been through my past posts and found everyone that i have not mentioned for  while:

Macboo, S-C, Toki, Tizz, Glitter, Roozie. Spring, Mini-C, HFI, Lucky, Catherine, Kabby, Crystal, Mel and LLJ.

I truly hope you are well.  If you are still on this thread, it would be really nice to hear from you and have an update...i am sure some of the preggers crew must be due soon.

LMG
xxx


----------



## trixster (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Such a lot going on again and so sad it's not all good news.

Tilly - You brave lady. What a nightmare you've been having, I'm so sorry it hasn't worked out this time for you. Sounds like you've got your head together and are asking the right questions. Having Barbwill's input on this thread is a huge bonus, she's given you some fantastic advice. Sounds like you should enjoy the festive season, forget the diet for a few weeks - you deserve a bit of fun after all the ups and downs and get back on that treadmill in the New Year. 

Bookworm - I hope you're OK and not stressing out too much. Sending you sticky's and positive thoughts...  

LMG - congratulations on the job front, sounds like you got what you wanted. Have fun on your training next week.

Love to everyone else

Trix X


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Tilly, I am sorry that you had the confirmation of the negative outcome, I know how painful it is ... about frozen vs another fresh cycle, I only know the stats at my previous clinic, where an IVF cycle for a woman around 35 has about 33% success rate (for a 2day embryo transfer, obviously it's higher for blastos) and for a FET is about 25%. An 8% drop didn't seem too bad to us when we knew we would have the chance to go for many FETs 'cause of the many (18!) frozen embryos we had, hence the decision to go back 4 times before another fresh attempt. But in your case, you should compare the ACU rate of success for the fresh transfer of two blastos with the ACU rate of success with the FETs of two blastos not of top quality. I believe that the drop in the success rate is much bigger in this case, in fact it could halve ... in which case I would seriously consider trying with another fresh cycle. But this also depends on how confident Ranieri is about governing your ovaries this time, so keep an open mind and go with his advice if its preference is very clear. Other things to take into consideration in this decision are you personal circumstances and mental state and feelings towards going for another fresh cycle sooner rather than later. Sometimes one needs a break, sometimes the wait in between cycles is the worst thing. 
You could even ask Dr R what he thinks about the option of doing a natural FET in the break needed for your body to recover from this downregging before embarking on a new ICSI. A natural FET has almost no impact on the body and it's a quick process, but the 2ww is the same as for a fresh cycle so the psychological impact is still significant, unless you can really think of this as an interlude with not much hope just to see if you hit the jackpot with your spare blastos. but once you're stuck in there it's hard not to hope ... 

LMG, CONGRATS ! How exciting to start a new job ! 

Book I really hope that the spotting and pain will subside and that all is be well...fingers crossed girl ....

I am in a state of excitement and fear now that the day of our anomaly scan is so near ! We're having it done on Thursday morning. If all will be well, it will be such a wonderful thing to see all the little details of the two beings in there and find out the sex! Fingers crossed that all will be well, I am quite good at pushing the worry to the back of my mind but I know it's there, tucked away but there .... I know there there will be other worries ahead but this is a big hurdle so .... can't wait for it to be done !


----------



## trixster (Jun 6, 2007)

Barbwill - good luck with your anomaly scan.....it really is the most fantastic thing. I had mine last week and we got to see "bean's" herat, lungs, kidneys, brain and all it's tiny bones. Totally amazing, DH and I were speechless (an incredible state of affairs). I hope it all goes well for you too and that you can enjoy it twice with your two.

Trix


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Hope you are well and looking after yourself and getting ready for the festive season. 

Barb - your advice has been amazing and I cannot tell you how grateful I am for it. I really appreciate it. I am sending you lots of    for your scan tommorrow, how exciting. Fingers crossed all goes ok for you xx

Trix - Thank you for your kind messages, it means a lot. Fantastic news re the scan, I am so pleased all is going well for you. Sounds amazing how quickly things are going. xx

LMG - Hi honey - tried calling you today, hope you are well and really getting into the Christmas season. xx

Bookworm - Hope you are resting up and taking it easy, please keep in touch and let us know how things go xx

Elvie - how are you? Hope all is well xx

Keme - sending you the biggest   , hope you are managing ok xx

Hugs and best wishes to everyone else. 

Well, I am in amazingly positive spirits, it is like someone is sending the most powerful positive feelings to me and I feel absolutely amazing and totally positive. I am looking forward to meeting Dr R tomorrow and intend on asking him 1001 questions. 

As our blasts are not the same quality, we are definitely going for a fresh cycle without doubt, and I am going to get them to do whatever they can to manage the risk of OHSS better this time around. I am just not convinced I want to do an FET medicated or natural. I am going to go for a new cycle and just check how long I should leave it before I start again, to ensure I am in best position for optimum quality of eggs etc. 
Also because of the sperm I want DH to also be good with the festive season and I can't restrict him during this time - not fair, so I think that I may wait until Feb/ March. 

Sending all of you    
So excited it is Christmas. Have allowed myself my birthday, christmas day and new years eve off from diet, but so far sticking to it like glue!!
Big hugs Ladies
xx


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

So sorry Tilly to hear your news. It's all been a bit of a rollercoaster for you hasn't it. Barb's advice seems very sound. Let us know what Dr R says. Are you on a special diet to maximise your fertility/ chances of success or just a general weight loss one? 

Bookworm - I agree with the others just rest up and we are all hoping for you.

Hi to everybody else! Sorry I haven't done so many personals!

I'm expecting AF in maybe a week or 10 days (she's a bit erratic!) so then I'll get my dates sorted for starting drugs....yikes!
Has anyone done both the FET injections and the fresh? I didn't find the ones for my fresh cycle so bad- especially if I iced the injection site first BUT the nurse said the FET ones are worse....yikes. 

Hope you are all well. 
lx


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

Just a quickie from me to a) wish Barb all the best for the scan today!!!  Let us know how you get on.  and B) Tilly - wishing that Dr R gives you a good plan of action today!!

LMG
xxx


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

I everyone, here's my news ! the 20 week scan went perfectly fine, the babies do not appear to have any anomaly and their size etc is perfect. And ... it's a boy and a girl !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We're superhappy I can't tell you how happy !!!!!!!!

Tilly, normally clinics want to have two normal cycles between treatment, so three bleeds in total including the one from the negative cycle. Not sure what rule ACU follows, and also, because your treatment was a FET and not a full IVF, it might be different.


----------



## bookworm2 (Oct 27, 2007)

Barb - that's fantastic news on your scan. A boy and a girl - fantastic. Congratulations

Tilly - How did it go with Dr R? Did he give you the answers you needed?

LMG - that's fantastic news abou the job! Exciting times. Well done you on sticking to what you wanted.

Keme, Trixter and anyone else I've missed, hello. 

Feeling reassured. The scan went ok. We didn't see a heartbeat but Dr Saab seemed quite pleased because there was a yolk sac and everything was bigger. He was quite dismissive of the spotting, but he understood why I'd been so upset. Touch wood, it seems to have stopped and the pain has settled down again. He said from the size of the sac etc it suggested that I was 5w 4d rather than the 6w they thought, which is why we probably didn't see a heartbeat, although DH was absolutely convinced he saw a tiny flicker, but I think he just really really wanted to see one. But you never know. They want us to go back next Thursday and we should see a definite heartbeat then. Feeling better. 

Thank you so much for all the support - it's been a really difficult week and you really helped.

BW


----------



## Keme (Nov 14, 2006)

Hello Everyone,

Just a v quick quickie to let you know I'm still here. I have been checking up on you all from time to time and it's great to hear scans have gone well. Tilly - you remain in my thoughts and I hope today went well.   

I haven't been around because we've been staying with my MIL. My FIL was really poorly towards the end of last week and sadly passed away on Saturday. It has been a tough week, but it has also shown me just how close my DH's family are; I feel so privileged to be a part of it. Hopefully we'll be back home soon and I can catch up with you all properly.

Until then   
Love to you all,
Em x


----------



## bookworm2 (Oct 27, 2007)

Dear Keme,
I'm so very sorry to hear your news. I'm thinking of you...
BW x


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

Keme - I am so sorry to hear about your loss!!  You have all been through so much this year, and it seems never ending.  I am sending you and your DH a big hug.

Bookworm - I am so glad they could see a little better this time.  Here's hoping next week will show a strong heartbeat.  You just keep on relaxing and make sure you put your feet up as much as you can.

Barb - Congratulations!!   and its a  !!  I am so happy for you!!

Hello to everyone else.  Sorry for the lack of personals, but i shall be back over the weekend.

LMG
xxx


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Keme, I am extremely sorry to hear your news. I hadn't realised that your father in law's situation was already so bad, this is absolutely terrible. Your DH having to fight cancer, then your cycle failing and a health scare for you, and now this. It must be very hard to cope with all this in such a short time. I am so glad to hear that you're all having a lot of support from each other, empathy, compassion and true love for each other make human beings so incredibly wonderful and strong. I send you a very warm hug and hope that this is the last tragedy you have to cope with, and that joyful things will come very soon to fill your family with happiness.


----------



## Keme (Nov 14, 2006)

Thank you all so much for your kind words.

Barb - many congrats! That is fantastic news.

Bookworm - hope you are still feeling positive and looking forward to Thursday. It was great to hear that your scan had gone well, I'm sure you will see a flicker too   

LMG - Fab news re the job. Hope you've had a great weekend.

Tilly - hope things went well for you. 

Elvie - bet you're keen to get going now! I'm sure you'll find the drugs fine. When I did my cycle I found that the drugs that were meant to be painless really stung, but then sailed through the ones that were meant to be painful   Mind you, I wasn't brave enough to do them myself - my long suffering DH had to inflict them! 

Trix - your description of your scan was so lovely! Can't believe the time is going so quickly.

Glitter - hope things are well with you.

Life for us seems to be going very slowly, with everyone around us on fast forward. We are still putting our house back together after having the kitchen wall taken down and the wake is going to be at ours (funeral not till Friday), so a busy week ahead! Is it really horrible to wish it was all over and done with? 

Wishing you all the best, you lovely people. 

  

Em x


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Em, please do not think that anything you are thinking of now can be horrible. You all need these few days to pass so that you can have closure on this terrible loss and think about the after. Also, all the things that need to be organised for the funeral, wake etc must leave you all very tired. And you must also be so tired of coping with so much. Infertility and treatment on their own are such huge things to deal with, and you have  had more and bigger things to come to terms with. One of my best friends lost her father to cancer very quickly whilst she was going through her first IVF cycle (which failed), when she was also told that she had low ovarian reserve. It was such a difficult time for her, and the idea that her father wouldn't not only not meet his grandkids but never even know if she would be able to have kids. She then conceived at her next attempt and will give birth to a girl in about a month.
You have been so strong and positive here, always finding the right words to support others through their treatment in the best possible way. I certainly drew a lot of strength from your messages. I don't know you in person but it is transparent from your posts that you are a wonderful and special person. I so want you to receive the gift of great joy after all the suffering.


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Hope you are all well. Thinking of you all. 

Em - I am so sorry you are going through such a tough time at the moment, you really have been through some challenges honey. You are a strong woman and you know you have a bunch of wonderful ladies on here who truly care, so feel free to share your sadness and if we can offer you any support you know we are all here. Sending you lots of    xxxx

Barbwill - Wow - Congratulations - Boy and a girl - that is so fantastic!!! I am so pleased for you. xx

LMG - Hello honey- I have called and left a message for you, hope all is well. Thinking of you and hope you had a great weekend. xx

Bookworm - So pleased scan went well. Hope spotting stops soon. Thinking of you xx

Trix - How are you doing? Was thinking about you and wanted to say hi. 

LLJ - Lovely to see you and thinking of you, hope you have a great week. Saw Harrods today and how great is the snow! xx

Well, have had a mad few days. I have younger twin sisters in their 30's and one of them is pregnant, I just found out that they are both pregnant and both due 2 days difference from one another next year - how freaky is that!! They are identical and they were pregnant the same year before, but this has just totally freaked the whole family out!

I had a great meeting with Dr Ranieri. I think he thought I had come armed with the spanish inquisition. 
He has advised to have the following tests, which I have had done and am awaiting:
Thrombofelius, Chromosone, TNF. 
Also suggested Sperm DNA fragmentation test (not had this yet) and mentioned Natural Killer Cells and said they can do it if I really want, but don't suggest this is worth it. (still unsure if I should/shouldn't do this?) He said that there is nothing that can be done if they find out anyway. I thought there was something that could be done? 

Plus next time to take Dexametasone - immune steriod. With fresh cycle, Primulot, Suprefract, Menopur, Heparin, Cyclogest, Progynova.Any idea when you take the steroids? Has anyone had these? 
He also said that in my case they will only start with 2 menopur and if they need to drop it and coast me they will. I said I don't want to be in the position I was last time again. If OHSS I can manage a small amount but not the stage I was at last time, it was dreadful. I have met a number of people who developed OHSS from the clinic now. So I know you can have it and manage it, but not the stage I had that was too much. One of the girls I know was in hospital for 2 weeks! 
With all the drugs I am going to be taking I am going to SHAKE & RATTLE  
Also, unfortunately I need another Dilapan!!! Arghh!

As I am going to be having a Christmas and New Year being manically busy I may not start until Feb. Still no idea when to do what again, I am like this everytime! DH & I were saying after reading a magazine artical about surrogacy that we wondered if that would be an idea and could we just pay someone to have them for us? In the Sunday Times it had an artical about India - only £3k for surrogacy. I wish it was that easy! 

I now have to wait 3 weeks for the chromosone ones to come back apparently, so not doing anything until the new year. 

Made an appointment to see Zita West and see what she can do to help in Jan, so let's see. 

Well, I wish you all a very Happy Christmas and New Year and hope you keep well and look after yourselves. 

Have a lovely evening. 
TT x


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

Hello Ladies,

Keme, I'm so sorry about ur FIL. Babes, you've been through so much this year and I pray and pray u're reaching the end of the tunnel. How r u feeling? Sending some of these cos i feel you need it so much.
     

TT, babes i'm so sorry i never called. How ru feeling. I've been quite busy. wow are ur sisters having twins?
When do you start ur next tx.

Barbwil, Congratulations a boy and a girl. Lucky you.

Bookworm, Good Luck with the scan.

Elvie, has a/f reared its ugly head. It has a way of playing up when u need it the most.

LMG, did you negotiate the pay. How r u doing?

Trixster, how is the bean?


----------



## bookworm2 (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi Tilly,

Just a quick one. You were asking about steroids. I had IUI rather than IVF so I'm not sure if it's the same but I had steroids (pregnisolone in my case) and clexane (anticoagulant). I had to start taking both immediately after basting and I think you'd start with it after embryo transfer (it would be good to check that but I think I'm remembering right from all the reading I did about it). The way it was explained to me was that Dr R thought that my immune system might be triggered to attack when I conceive. I had a lot of the tests you're having now after my last miscarriage and they all came back negative, but Dr R said that he still thought it was worth trying this. He said that they'd found that women with my kind of history or women who had had unsuccessful IVF seemed to respond better if they were treated with steroids and clexane. He couldn't say for sure if it wasn't a coincidence in some cases but there was enough of a increase in the success rate that he thought it was worth trying. 

The idea was that the steroids slightly suppress your immune system so that if it is triggered by conception then it'll help stop that happening. The clexane helps stop blood clots forming. If your immune system attacks or you've got one of the conditions they call 'sticky' blood, the way it works is that very tiny clots form and they are enough to stop the pregnancy progressing beyond the early stage or even the chemical stage. That's why the clexane helps because it helps stop those clots forming. If you get pregnant then you have to carry on taking them for the first trimester. The steroids are tablets and the clexane are injections.

All I can say is, he tried me on that regime and... so far so good. 

I'm glad he's testing you and I really hope you get some anwers from it. Have an amazing Christams and fingers crossed you're all set for a truly happy 2008. You're being so lovely about your sisters. It can't be easy news to hear right now, but I really hope it'll be you next. Fingers crossed...

Love,
BW


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Tilly, I am glad you had a good meeting with Ranieri. I also did chromosome testing (for both of us) and trombophilia tests before my cycle (prepare £1000 for these tests!). And I also took dexamethasone, which is a very low dose steroid. The reason why I had to take it was related to my polycystic tendency and OHSS. Ranieri told me that a higher level of male hormones are found in the ovaries of women with a polycystic tendency (I don't have PCOS and my level of testosterone in the blood is normal), and that it is believed by some to worsen the egg quality. Low dose steroids are believed by some to counteract the effect of the male hormones in the ovaries. It's all very empirical Ranieri told me, but since it is such a low dose (I think 0.5 mg a day) I took it. In my case there was no evidence of immunological problems so I only had to take it during the stimulation and stopped the day beofre egg collection. I also took all the other drugs prescribed to you and I was fine, most of them don't have significant side effects. I believe that for immunological problems they normally give a higher dose of steroids, ie prednisolone rather than dexamethasone. 
About the trombophilia, even if my test came back normal, I was still advised to take clexane in a low dose (20mg). 
About the natural killer cells, this is the most controversial amongst all tests. There is some evidence that a higher concentraiton of these cells in the womb could be connected with infertility, but the tests currently done by clinics measure the concentration in the blood, which has nothing to do with the concentration in the womb, and are very very expensive. There is no known treatment yet, some clinics give high dose steroids, which are normally off limits during pregnancy as they are linked to fetus abnormalities, and IVIG which is given through a drip and it's considered so dangerous that my hospital does not accept women on their wards who have been treated with this. I personally would stay away from it. 
Sperm fragmentation tests were also mentioned to us, but there is no cure if a problem is found. Yet, it's useful to diagnose a problem in order to have some clues on why it hasn't worked so far and what the likelyhood of success is. We didn't do it, Ranieri would have advised us to do it after at least one failure with them, despite all our previous failures. 
What is TNF ? I am curious.
About OHSS, I sympathise, it's horrible and it makes the stimming a frighteining experience. They'll start you on the same dose I was started on, and they'll be able to adjust it on day 3 if needed (mine was lowered at that point to 1 and 1/2). I had mild OHSS this time, still, despite a not too high mumber of eggs (16), but it was perfectly bearable. All I can say Tilly, is that the true tragedy with IVF is when the ovaries do not respond well, and all doctors told me that women who tend to OHSS normally do very well in IVF, ie have a higher chance of success than the average. 
So, merry Xmas to you as well and think positive about 2008!


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Barb - you are the fountain of all knowledge! Thank you very much. It really seems like I am mirroring the drugs etc that you took, which is actually quite helpful knowing that someone else has gone through very similar situations to me. 

I expected these tests to be expensive. Dr R told us a couple of hundred, but I said to DH expect a couple of thousand. 
Dr R said the same thing about the male hormone (I also don't have polycystic tendancy either).
I will find out the main results tomorrow but the Chromosone one in a couple of weeks.
I said I had taken Clexane previously but he said I would take a different type of Heparin
I will ask what TNF is, to be honest I don't know. Looked through my notes and all I had was TNF.
Still bleeding but that is expected, HCG is just under 1 still, so they said if I am still bleeding by Thursday I have to go back in. But being positive and visualising it stopping - naughty crimson wave! Stop now!
x

Bookworm - that is so interesting to know, I didn't know that about 'sticky blood', just goes to show you. Hope you are well. Thank you for your info. Greatly appreciated. x

Tokii - Hi Honey, hope you are well. Hows things going? Must catch up soon. Let me know when you plan to start again x

LMG - Great chatting x

Trix - How are you? 

Best wishes to you all. 

I am feeling very positive now and all on a roll. DH & I decided we may move to Switzerland to have a fresh start within the next year, but I am going to start again in Jan/Feb at ACU and see where that takes me. 

Big hugs
xx


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Tilly, I think that we paid £200 each for the chromosome tests, and £550 for trombophilia testing, so about £1000 in total. The chromosome tests are compulsory tests to do to access IVF in other Countries, and it makes a lot of sense to do that even if genetic problems of the parents account for a quite small number of infertility and recurrent m/c cases. Not sure if there is consensus about trombophilia being a factor behind infertility, I'd guess not, but we did everything Dr R told us to definitely do.  Sorry that you have to do the dilapan again ... ouch ! but it's all worthwhile girl!


----------



## trixster (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Just logged in to catch up and such a lot is going on again, it's so good to see.

Em - I'm so sorry to hear about your FIL, what a lot to cope with. You are so strong and it's good to hear that your DH's family are all pulling together. Like Barbwill I hope that all this tragedy is lightened by some good news and joy next year. Sending you lots of hugs and good thoughts...   and some strength for Friday.

Tilly - Wow, I think I'd have sat in the consultation with my mouth open. Sounds like that comprehensive list of questions you prepared have paid off and that you'll be ready to 'rock and roll' when you choose next year. Lovely news about your sisters and you're great to be so happy about it too...identical twins certainly have those "X File" moments don't they? 

Barbwill - Hope you're feeling well and I hope there's light at the end of the tunnel for your insomnia. After 3 months of horrible sleep I'm now manageing to get about 6 hours straight a night which is fantastic....I hope you can do the same too soon.

Bookworm -How are you feeling? I hope all is well with you too.

As for me, 'the Bean' to be a dancer I think. Went to see Billy Elliott the other night and during the big Tap dancing encore I was battered from within! Went down to Dorset yesterday to relieve a friend of all the baby stuff she didn't want.....so now have a cot, travel system, baby bath, changing mats etc etc, all in almost mint condition. DH nearly passed out when he got home last night....the reality is now starting to sink in for him and he occassionaly gets a 'rabbit caught in headlights' look, which takes lots of reassurance to get rid of.

Hi Also to Tokii (great to hear you again), LMG & LLJ and all the others who pop in from time to time.

Love to all

Trix X


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

Gosh so much to catch up on and i have only been away a few days!!

Keme - How are you??  I hope all goes well for Friday this week.  I shall be thinking of you!

Bookworm - Am i right in thinking you have another scan tomorrow?  If so, here's hoping that the bean looks like it is cosying nicely for the next 8 months!!

Trix - Gosh you are so busy....even during your pregnancy.  I do not seem to find the time (nor the inclination) at the moment to do very much...let alone go to shows and get down to Dorset!!  Your DH sounds just like my friends Husband.  They had their baby 3 weeks ago and he still looks like a rabbit caught in headlights!!

Toki - It is so nice to hear from you!  How are you?  Have you got any idea when you may be joining the rollercoaster

Barb - All your wise words and explanations!!  Now i understand why they were going to put me on Dexamethosone last time (as i had slight OHSS and they only got 4 eggs from 24 follicles).  This has led me to question why they have changed my protocol again, to using Prednisolne after EC only (can you only use steriods at one point of the treatment...i.e. can you not start on Dexamethasone during stimms and switch to Prednisolne after EC).  I shall be asking the clinic this when we start again.

Tilly - How are you hon?  Are you getting excited about going skiing  I shall give you a call tomorrow as working from home.

Hi to everyone else.

I am sorry i have been absent for a bit, but i have been struck down with a cold again since Sun!!  It really knocked me for 6 and plus i started on my PRINCE2 course on Monday.  The combination of the cold and the course was not a good mix.  Still i passes the foundation level today...and have postponed the practitioner until the new year.

I am also trying to work out when to start the next treatment cycle as i am not sure if i should wait until i have settled into the new job (which could be June) or squeeze it in before i leave this job in March.  But not sure if is good to start a new job pregnant!!! Oh the contemplations!!

Speak soon,
LMG
xxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2007)

Hello all,

Hope everyone is keeping toasty in this cold weather.  On the plus side, it looks nice and sparkly outside!!
Trixter - sounds like you have everything wrapped up there!  Our buggy stuff is at the warehouse for us to pick up in January.  The nursery has been papered and painted so curtains and lampshade will go up at the weekend.  I also have a very loaded M&P gift card to use as soon as we want.

LMG - I did Prince2 last summer - I know that the practitioner exam format has changed from when I did it - 3 hour written paper.  I hadn't written that much since my finals!!!!!!!!!!  Have you had much in the way of sample papers and past papers to use?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Just wanted to say good luck *littlemissgiggles* for your Prince2 course !!

I took mine during the summer and passed the foundation with flying colours but sadly let myself down with the practitioner course and failed by just a few points  (mine was the 3hr written paper). I'll be retaking the practitioner course in the new year and apparently it'll be multiple choice (like the foundation).

I felt like I was brain dead at the end of the 5 day course...information overload !!

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

Hope they keep the multiple choice for the retake after the 5 yrs is up!  Mind you there were some good trick questions in my foundation exam as well as the downright daft!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

glitter said:


> Hope they keep the multiple choice for the retake after the 5 yrs is up! Mind you there were some good trick questions in my foundation exam as well as the downright daft!


Yep, I had some trick questions too...luckily there were a couple that our trainer had discussed day before and they actually came up !!

The 3 hour paper was HORRIBLE !!!! I've not written anything like that since I was at uni and that was a loooong time.

Where did you do yours ?

N x


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Agh...all you fellow PRINCE2 nutters too.  I am so glad i am not alone on this one!

Well, i passed the foundation with really good marks 82% and i am going back in Jan for the Practitioner.  I am really dreading it as i have heard it is tricky...but i suppose i have lots of time to read up now.  

Glitter  - I am sure it will be multiple choice in 5yrs

Minxy - when are you re-sitting?  I have written solidly for 3 hours since my post-grad and that was 5 years ago...i still remember the arm ache.  At least you won't have to go through that again.

xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

Minxy - I did mine at Learning Tree near Euston station.  The trainers seem remarkably well informed about what could come up!


----------



## bookworm2 (Oct 27, 2007)

Keme, I hope everything goes ok tomorrow. Good luck. We'll all be thinking of you.

LMG glitter minxy, what's PRINCE2? Whatever it is it sounds horrible - exams. Yuck.  Good luck.

Tilly, lovely to hear you sounding so positive again. I hope the bleeding stops soon. Fingers crossed on some very good news next year.

Barb - you're amazing! You know everything and you're so wonderfully reassuring too. 

I hope everyone else is ok too?

Well, we had our scan today and it went really well. Much better than we'd expected, the scan showed a really clear little heartbeat and the size was right for 7w1d, which we were amazed about because last week it had only been big enough for 5w and 4d (although in theory it was supposed to be 6w), so we were really pleased and amazed and delighted. I've been pregnant 4 times now and this is the first time we've ever seen a heartbeat. I was starting to think that it never starts beating with us. So, still trying not to get too excited but so far so good. We've got another scan in 3 weeks.

Thanks again for everyone's support. You're an amazing bunch.
BW xx


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Book, I am so happy for you !!! Seeing the heartbeat is such a huge milestone and I was told (by another patient though) that the chances of things going wrong drop significantly once the heartbeat has been seen. I am always amazed when I see the size of the baby being very consistent with the period of gestation, how amazing that nature is so uniform in this instance ! At my 20 week scan both my little ones where the same size, and exactly spot on the average size for singletons at this stage! How do they and I know so well how to grow exactly spot on the average ! Unbelievable isn't it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

Hello all

Prince2 is a project management qualification which is great fun.....not....but necessary if you want to prove you can manage projects to a certain standard.


Barb - my two were identical size at 2 weeks too but on the top percentile for singles.....at 27 weeks one is now nearly 1/2 bigger than the other and their growth has dropped off a little compared to singletons but they're still a sizeable weight.  They are now measuring just over a week ahead of my actual dates - upto to now they have been spot on.


----------



## lucymorgan (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi everyone,

hope you dont mind me crashing in on your thread but just wanted to find out which doctor you'd recommend at the UCH.  I've been seeing Dr Malick who is really switched on and sympathetic but if I need to go back I dont know whether I should stick with her or go for someone else.  Everyone seems to mention Dr R who is one of the more senior doctors, is it worth seeing him ?

Any advice welcolm

Feeling very positive at the moment as my ( . )( . ) are feeling very sore and large and I feel pregnant.  

LucyMorgan xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2007)

Hello Lucy,
To be honest, we saw different doctors and it didn't make the slightest bit of difference on our care.  I don't know if we could have insisted on seeing the same one, it never crossed our minds to even ask - everyone is really good.


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Lucy.

Welcome to the thread!  I have been under the care of Dr R since i joined the clinic (although i see different docs for scans etc)...i have been really happy with him.  I think if you are happy with your doctor then perhaps there is no need to change.  That said, Dr S did look at my file last and changed my cycle plan...although they have now returned back to Dr R's protocol preference.  All a bit confusing, but we are finally there.

Either way...     i'm sending you lots of positive vibes for your 2ww....lets hope it works for you this time and you don't need to see a diff doc!!

Hello to the rest of you....how are you all  How cold has it got today!!  I feel totally frantic trying to get everything done before christmas.  Felt really disappointed yesterday as the man we normally get our trees from had run out    so, i did not get to decorate the tree!!  I really want to get into the festive spirit now.  I have taken Thurs PM off to go xmas shopping...cannot wait!

Lots of Love
LMG
xxx


----------



## *grace (Mar 20, 2007)

Hello all, 
I'm about to start IVF at ACU. We supposed to be doing our first cycle of IUI in Jan at UCH but following my DH's last sperm test they said the levels were too low and that IUI was no longer suitable for us.  We were absolutely gutted & don't want to wait 9months for a try on the NHS so are about to go private at ACU. 

I'm working on a project in work until May & its really busy, so am thinking of getting any additional tests etc before then, but going for the IVF after that when I can take some time off. 

Its been brilliant reading all your posts & really helps get a glimpse of what is in store. Although I do feel like I need a degree in biology to understand some of the detail & terminology! 
Have a lovely Christmas  
Gx


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi Grace,
If you can get some of the more simple tests done on the NHS prior to starting IVF, I would.  For example, I'm still kicking myself for not sorting the Hepatitis / HIV for both of us which could have saved £200.
If there are any terms that you are not sure of, then this site as a whole is great and you will get answers from people here if you forget to ask the doctors or nurses at ACU.


----------



## *grace (Mar 20, 2007)

Thankyou Glitter!  
Congratulations on your twins !! You must be so thrilled ! 

Luckily my GP has been excellent & I think I've done all the basics - LH, FSH, Oestrogen, HIv, Hep C/B, a HSG, ovary scan.. phew! 
Reading through the pages here it looks like they might want to do a post coital & things. I'm very conflicted - its hard to know whether to just go ahead with it in the midst of a stressful job or to wait 5months. Dh thinks it would increase our chances if I am not working 12hour days, hes probably right bless him. 

Anyway, thankyou for the reply & good luck with your pregnancy !
Gx


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Dear ladies,

I'm a newbie although I have gate crashed your chit chat before!! 

My hubbie and I are just about to embark on our first IVF at the [email protected] in February, and was wondering how acceptable they were at one obtaining the drugs required from a cheaper source?

Has anyone done this? What pharmacies did you use?

Wishing you all luck in the world and   

Many Thanks
Debbie


----------



## lucymorgan (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks Glitter and LMG for your advice.

Debbie I don't think they expect you to use their drugs !!  They just gave me a private prescription and I reckon I saved £300 but buying at a chemists in Shadwell.  Depending on what you are buying I have heard of the following sources of cheaper Drug's :

Applied Dispensary Services 08702400518
Ali's Chemist at Shadwell 02077909150  This is who I used for Menopur (£12.75 a vial compared to £23)
Fazeley at Tamworth 01827262488
Calea 0870 7492020


Did my 5th pee stick today (started testing on Friday) and finally decided after each time getting a faint BFP that got darker it was a BFP     

So hopefully wont need to change doctors as I wont need to see them in that capacity again.   

Just need to see the heartbeat and I will be over the moon. after 2 miscarriages in 2006 I am a bit nervous.

LucyMorgan xx


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Lucy,

Thank you for your prompt reply .

   for Friday!!!

Debbie


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

*Debbie/MummyP*

If you have a look at the top of this IVF board you will see there is a "sticky" thread called "where to buy cheap drugs" and this lists lots of info and contact details...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=9821.0

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Keme (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi folks,

Just a quickie to say hi to the newbies and many congrats to Lucy   

Em x


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

A quick one from me to welcome all the newbies too.

Grace - Tx can be really full on and i think you would want to give it your all...so postponing it until you are less busy may be sensible.  Also...selfishly for me, we may be cycling together.  I start a new job in March so am going to settle in a bit before we start again.

MummyP - I too bought my drugs from Ali's in Tamworth....such a big saving...and the clinic almost seemed to expect that i would not be getting them from them.  Wishing you luck for tx in Feb

Lucy - CONGRATULATIONS!!!  That is fab news....i am so happy!!

Keme - I hope the funeral went well and that you and DH are alright??

Tilly - Will we ever get to chat on the phone  Will try you tonight!

Hi to Trix, Barb & Toki and anyone else i have missed.

Lots of love,
LMG
xxx


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Lucy, MASSIVE CONGRATS !! I really hope that you'll get to see the heartbeat this time, fingers crossed for you but meanwhile do enjoy this moment as it is so special and the worries set in all too soon anyway. 

Grace, waiting or not is a very personal choice, I was never good at waiting and wanted to have the treatment done as soon as possible. If you are not sure about waiting you could ask the doctors at ACU for a professional opinion about the impact on success rates of you working hard during the treatment. The treatment at ACU is very tiime intensive though, as you will have to go in for tests quite regularly. 
Also, I read your signature and perhaps I can help you understand what polycistic without the syndrome means, as I am the same. Having polycistic ovaries but without the syndrome means that you don't have ovulation problems in your natural cycle and it doesn't interfere with fertility at all. All it means is the following: at the beginning of a menstrual cycle in a "normal" woman the ovaries recruit about 5 follicles per ovary, and only one will grow very big and pop to ovulate. In polycistic women the ovaries start with more follicles, about 12-15 for example, per ovary. So more follicles start but again only one matures and the others are reabsorbed as in normal women. 
This has consequences for IVF though, because women with polycistic ovaries tend to produce many more follicles and eggs than normal women during the stimulation. This is good news and the doctors at ACU will probably think that you have a good chance of success based on your ovarian stress test (where they count the follicles you start with and see how the ovaries react to a single dose of ovarian stimulant). The drawback is that these ovaries can be tricky to control because they can exaggerate and respond too much. This happened to me during my first IVF in another clinic, because they had not spotted my polycistic tendency and didn't check me enough during the stimulation. At ACU they saw this at the ovarian stress test and started me off with a very low dose of stimulant despite my age and kept me under almost daily checks to retune the dose and avoided hyperstimulation. With a minimal dose of stimulant and at 37 I still produced 16 eggs, because of my polycistic tendency. So it can be a bit scary because the risk of hyperstimulation is a bit higher, but the massive advantage is that normally people like us get an excellent crop of eggs and that's probably the most crucial factor for having a good chance at IVF. And this is especially true at ACU, because with many embryos they will go to blastoocysts where they have such an amazing success rate. So you are definitely in the right clinic for your ovaries !!!!! Good luck !

No big news from me girls apart from the fact that I am ballooning this week !!!!!! Soon I'll be a little satellite around this massive planet that my belly is becoming ! And I still have 3 and 1/2 months to go !!!!!!!! It's exciting and scary !!


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Many thanks for the info on pharmacies & cost, such a big help. My initial scan on day 19 showed two cyst one on each ovary measuring 32mm & 28mm, I was devastated as March 2007 showed nothing!!!

So today on day 3 I was elated to find no cyst on one ovary and on the other a reduced cyst measuring 11mm......Hurrah.

They hope to start my protocol next month. I know its early days!!!

Hope you all have a fabulous Christmas that suits you 

Thanks for reading
[email protected] UCH 
Debbie


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all 

MummyP - Fingers crossed that all goes well for you to start in the new year....I am sure this thread will provide you with the most amazing support throughout your journey.  I personally cannot thank everyone on here enough for keeping me sane over the last year!!!

Barb - Can't believe you only have 3.5 months to go.  I remember so clearly the day you got your positive!!!  Where does time fly??

Tilly - I hope you are feeling better and managed to get your voice back slightly.  Also, i wanted to wish you a wonderfull BIRTHDAY for tomorrow!!!  I will give you a call.

No news from me...just glad that we are now off work for a long period of time.  I have just received my employment contract today...so i shall be handing in my notice when i go back to work in the New Year...woo hoo.  I had a manic day yesterday and managed to do all my xmas pressie shopping in one day!  So today is a day of cleaning, as MIL comes today for xmas.

Anyway, i just want to wish you all a very Happy Christmas and a wonderful New Year....may all your dreams and wishes for next year be fullfilled!!  Thanks for being such an amazing bunch of women and for all your support....and continued support for next year!!

Lots of love,
LMG
xxx


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Merry Xmas and happy new year to all of you, and a happy birthday to Tilly ! This thread has been such a support for me this year and if all goes all next year I'll be able to say that ACU has changed my life by fulfilling my most ambitious dream!


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Hi everyone

Just to wish you all a merry Christmas and a very happy 2008!

I started my Primulot today - the rollercoaster begins here! Somehow the word Primulot reminds me of processed cheese spread from the 80s- was that Primula or something?!!

Elvie x


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi ladies! 

So sorry I have been absent for so long - have been thinking of you all but have been so tired after going back to work that I dont have energy to do very much.  I promise to catch up on personals in the new year but in the meantime wanted to send you all best wishes for a very merry Christmas   as well as a healthy, happy 2008 when all your dreams come true!  

We are fine - the beans are 20 weeks now which is really hard to believe.  Am looking forward to a family Christmas at my sister's in Brighton - and I promise to be in touch properly with you all in the new year!

Much love - and thanks for all your support this year, it has meant so much!
SCXX


----------



## trixster (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

I've been so caught up in the pre Christmas rush that I haven't logged on for a week. Like S-C I'll get to some personals in the New Year, but before that I hope everyone had a very enjoyable Christmas  

Wishing you all a very Happy New Year too, with many successful treatments.  

Tilly - I missed your Birthday, belated Birthday greetings  ...hope it was a good one (same day as my Mums if it was 23rd) 

I'll get posting in the New Year when all the visitors have gone

Trix X


----------



## AMP (Oct 5, 2007)

Hello!  I was wondering if I can come and join you?  I've been reading posts here for a wee while but had to wait a while to start IVF as had to have op in Nov to remove tube stumps first.  Anyway, that's all finally fixed and I'm all set to start this month at the ACU so thought I'd say hello and introduce myself .  Congratulations to those of you who are pregnant and good luck to everyone else for 2008!

Aileen xx


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

Happy New Year!!!!!

I hope you have all had a wonderful festive break and raring to go in 2008.  I have to say that i am feeling so positive about this year....really feel like it is going to be defining year in my life and i hope so for all of you too.

AMP - Welcome to this thread!!!  I am sure you will find lots of help and support on your journey here.  When are you starting your cycle?  Did they remove your "stump" for a specific reason.  They tried to remove the remainder of one of my tubes last year - as it had filled with fluid and they think that is the reason why my last tx was unsuccessful.  Unfortunately, they couldn't get to it, so it is still in.  My DP and i are going to start again in the summer.

S-C:  It is great to hear from you...and to hear you and the beans are doing well.  Make you sure you dip in and keep us all updated!!

Well, I have done it, i handed in my notice yesterday!!!  They want me to work my full 3 months notice, so it looks like i will be starting the new job in April.  I am having such dilemmas about co-ordinating the treatment from then on.  As i will be based from home in Cambs (although travelling the country a fair bit), i am not sure how i will be able to co-ordinate the clinic in London.  Plus i really want to carry on with my acupunture at the London Acupuncture Clinic...so much to think about!

Anyway, i am sorry for the lack of personals....i promise i shall be on later this week.
Lots of love

LMG
xxxx


----------



## AMP (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi LMG

I've had 2 ectopics and tube removed both times but they left stumps behind. They spotted one of them had turned into a hydrosalpinx when I was scanned in Sept so I had to have surgery in Nov to remove both the stumps (turns out other one also had a small hydrosalpinx.)  Did Mr Saridogan do your hydrosalpinx surgery?  I thought he was a really nice man.  I start taking the pill on Monday and then have dummy embryo transfer the following Monday.  I guess I start sniffing just after that - not quite sure how dates work yet? 

Normally I'm a really good sleeper but since AF started yesterday and it suddenly all became real I've been sleeping really badly - 4hrs last night and less the night before!  Just hoping I can relax and sleep better otherwise it's going to be a long and tiring few weeks!

Good luck with the new job!

Aileen xx


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi All,

I hope you all had a wonderful xmas and a happy new year.

I just wanted to ask some questions which I hope you would be able to help me with. My antenatal is with UCH and wanted some idea on what to expect at the 1st antenatal clinic. I have a natural BFP and have not had any bloodwork or scans as yet.

Many thanks

Emu


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Emu,

Welcome to the thread!!  I am sure some of the preggers crew will jump on here soon and give you lots of advice on antenatal.  Congratulations on your natural BFP!!!

AMP - I have been under the care of Dr Cutner at UCH for years because of my endo so he was the one that tried to remove it.  I have met Dr Saridogan before too and he seems nice!  Well, sounds like they have got you on the best footing for the IVF as your chances will be significantly better for having the hydros removed.  Unfortunately with me they couldn't so i am having to have it drained at EC next time...then keeping my fingers x that it doesn't re-appear very quickly.  It must be all the excitement and anxiety keeping you awake.  I used to have a bath with lavender before bed...i hope you get some more sleep soon.  We will all be here cheering you along the way.  Good luck with the dummy ET next week.

LMG
xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

emu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I hope you all had a wonderful xmas and a happy new year.
> 
> ...


Hi Emu

Congratulations on your BFP  

Perhaps you'd like to post on the Bun In The Oven board which is the board for pregnancy chit chat, as I'm sure lots of the ladies on there will be able to assist you...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=28.0

or you may find the London board (under Locations) helpful...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=345.0

Here's to a happy and healthy 8 more months and beyond 

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## purpleangel (Apr 6, 2006)

Hi girls

I wonder if I could join you?  I'm starting treatment at ACU UCH soon - my first appointment with Dr Ranieri is on 15th January.  Been TTC for 3 years now, have been pregnant once before but sadly it didn't work out.  I'm 41 years old so I know my chances are quite slim but here's hoping.....

I am getting quite stressed out thinking about how I will manage my time off work as I don't really want to tell work I am having fertitility treatment.  I was told I would have about 10-12 appointments for blood tests, etc when I start IVF.  I am happy to take annual/sick leave around the EC and ET time but wondering how to manage shorter appointments.  Fortunately UCH is 15 minutes walk away from where I work.  What times are available for appointments and are you given a choice of when to go?  How long do they normally last?  I know sometimes you get called in at short notice but I'll just have to cross that bridge when I come to it.  Any advice much appreciated.

Good luck to all of you!

Angie xx


----------



## lucymorgan (Nov 2, 2007)

Angie,

how lucky you work so near to UCH it will be so much easier for you to nip out.  I was cycling just before Xmas and they do have a rush on at that time so it was probably bussier that at other times.  Saying that I am sure a lot of people wait until 1st thing in the new year so it may be just as busy now.  

I always had to wait for my appointments, sometimes for 3/4 of an hour other times 20 minutes.  My tip is to book you appointment 1st thing in the morning as they haven't had time to get behind schedule.  You can have 9am appointments  or alternatively in your lunch hour.  All blood tests and scans are done in the morning so they can tell you the results by the end of the day.  I also recommend you take along something to read so you have something to do while you wait.  Also I have pestered them before when my appointment was running late as I had to pick up my DS from nursery and that helped.

I didn't feel like I had to have too much time away from work and I am half an hour away, I work at Aldgate.  But I did tell my boss as I think it helps to have them supporting you.  My boss was fantastic and very understanding.  The longest appointment (about an hour) is the initial one where you chat about why you have issues and what you are looking for.  Then you have your day 1 & 3 tests on AMH, FSH and response which take 15 mins each.  The the follow up discussion which can be 30 mins to an hour.  Bloods and  scans take 15 mins but the appointment where they show you how to inject takes longer.  

I am also 41 and have a BFP so it can happen to us older ladies.  

You've chosen a really good clinic, I am impressed with their efficiency and friendliness.  Plus their results are very good.

Good luck, Lucy xx


----------



## nome (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Happy New Year!

I hope you don't mind me joining in but I was particularly interested in asking Lucy about Gift at UCH with Dr Ranieri. He recommended me trying this as I'm slightly older but I was just wondering if you could tell me a bit more about it. Could you also tell me how invasive it was and did you have to have a general anesthetic?

Many thanks for your help
Nome xx


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

Welcome to the thread Angie and Nome!!!  I am sure you will both get lots of wonderful information from the ladies on here.

Nome - Unfortunately i don't know much about GIFT, but i am sure some of the girls will get back to you on this.

Angie - Gosh you are lucky to be so close to the clinic. I think Lucymorgan has given you some really good advice.  If there is one thing that i always say ACU could improve on is the waiting time in reception...therefore, be prepared to wait anything from 1hr to 5 mins,...there is no hard and fast rule.  I too told my boss what i was doing in my last cycle and it was a huge relief but i understand that not everyone wants to do that or have such a fortunate boss.  I think if you can have your appts first thing, you should be fine re telling work...and then have some time off post EC.  I have always managed to get an appt on the date and time that i have wanted ...so you should be ok.  Good luck with your appt on the 15th!!!

Lucy - it is lovely to hear from you!! How are you doing?  

AMP - how are you?  Do you start taking the pill today

Emu - i hope you got some answers re antenatal care.

Elvie - How did you get on with the primulot  When do you start the jabbing??

Mummyp - Did you have a good break?  Have you started tx now?

Grace - how areyou?  Have you made a decision on when you are likely to start your cycle??

Tilly - I can't wait to catch up properly on the phone with you!

Barb - How was you xmas break?  Have you managed to catch up on any sleep yet?

Trix - Are you still running around like a crazy woman?  I hope you had a good xmas break.

Keme - How are you hon....i know the holidays must have been hard for your family....but i hope you all got throught it ok.

Toki - How are you?  How is the natural method going

LLj - Did you have a good festive break?

S-c and Glitter - Hope you are well...how are the beanies doing?

Big hello to anyone else i may have missed

Well, i am getting a bit panicked at the moment.  I have been suffering with pains around my abdoment for over a week. It feels like something is being squashed inside me....and i fear that it may be another large cyst in me.  Having had 3 cysts removed, i am quite familiar with the signs...but equally i do not know if i am being oversensitive.  I am off to my GP this afternoon to get it checked out.  

I am really concerned as if it is a cyst i am not sure what they will do.  My Gynea has told me that he will  not operate on me again...unless it is to carry out a hysterectomy and partial bowel resection!! Therefore i am not sure where this would leave me in terms of the next round of tx.  If i have a cyst there they won't even start me on the meds...all a bit of a vicious circle.  

On top of this, i met my new boss last Friday to discuss marketing before my arrival.  I have a feeling that when i start the job in April...i am going to be really busy.  Therefore, i am not sure how i am going to fit in a cycle in London whilst trying to make an impression with the new job from Cambs!!!  So much to think about....but surprisingly, i don't feel that stressed about it all.

Speak soon,
LMG
xxx


----------



## trixster (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Welcome to the thread AMP, Emu, Purple Angel & Nome. LMG has given you great answers re waiting at UCH. And to those over 40 it can happen, I was lucky on my first cycle at 41 and am expecting in March. Dr R and all the team at UCH were great even though the odds were against me.

EMu Congrats on your BFP  . Have you had your Ante Natal Appointment. I just remember mine (not at UCH) being lots of questions about my & my Dh's medical history, and my Mum's experiences during pregnancy. They took urine samples and bloods too. Scans come later I think at about 12/13 weeks. My care is not the norm as I have mild kidne problems so I see a consultant every 2 weeks and don't see the midwife any more.

LMG - Hope your appointment went OK this afternoon and that it's NOT a cyst. Fingers crossed for you. Good Luck with your new job it sounds like it's going to be busy but fun.

Hi to everyone else...Tilly, Barb, Keme, Tokii, S-C, LLJ & Glitter and anyone else I've missed. Hope you all had a good Christmas and New Year.

I had a lovely, but busy time. My last lot of visitors leave this Friday then it's NO MORE VISITORS until post baby arrival. Just starting to get tired again, but then have only got 11 weeks to go (it's flown by).

Love to all,

Trix X


----------



## lucymorgan (Nov 2, 2007)

Littlemissgiggles, impressive post - lots of personals.  I have to ask, do you laugh a lot ?

Nome, its good to hear from someone else who was offered GIFT.  When I was recommended this back in November I was very anxious as I hadn't even thought about it and felt like I was too far gone for IVF !!  Which didn't feel good and made me feel a bit of a hopeless case.  They recommended this to me as my AMH level was lower than expected and my rip old age of 41.  Boy did it may me feel old.  I had some reservations that they recommended this to keep their stats high, if you look at their website they are already publicising impressive half year results for 2007.  I also got into a dialogue with someone on ff who is really anti UCH and GIFT.  That was very helpful as it got me to crystallise some of my concerns and I then spoke to the doctor and also an embryologist who was really helpful and sent me their stats. First half of 2007 they had 9 GFTs and 5 BFPs and 3 clinical pregnancies.  For some reason, which they don't know the number of GIFT procedures seems to have decreased this year.  2006 was about 50 and first half of 2007 was 9.  

The only difference between IVF and GIFT is at EC time they put everything in unfertilised.  I didn't realise quite how wiped out I would be from the operation and I had GIFT on the Monday and couldn't walk far on the Tuesday and Wednesday.  By the Saturday I was back on full form.  But in a way thats not a bad thing as it keeps you from doing too much.  I had the Monday off and worked from home (well said I was !!) the rest of the week.  I couldn't of gone into work.  I d remember thinking 2 days after I wouldn't do it again but those thoughts pass quickly and I would.

You have a general and are the proud owner of 2 scars, one by your belly button ad the other just above your lady garden.  If I was 30 still (I used to show off my very flat bare belly at the time) maybe this would be an issue.  But now I don't care and the scars are very small and bairly visible.

Last point is it worked for me so far - so definitely I would recommend it.  Only thing to be aware of is the number of people going from a BFP to nothing seem slightly higher than with IVF - probably because in general our egg quality isn't as good.  Its my 1st scan tomorrow and I hope that I will not add to this number.

Lucyxx


----------



## nome (Mar 3, 2007)

Hello

Lucy: thanks very much for the Gift information, I've now got some thinking to do!

Good luck with the scan tomorrow and I hope it all goes well for you. You never know it could be twins!

Nome x


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

Happy New Year Girls.

I know it's a bit late but it's better to be late than never.

LMG, how is it going. I bet u're looking forward to ur new job but girl how will u fit in d tx, i bet u'll sort out something, is there anyway of starting ur new job a bit later or still calling to tell them u'll be having a medical procedure and no ttc naturally is going nowhere.

Trixster and glitter how time flies. March is just round the corner isn't it. Have you two got your nurseries sorted out?

Nome, Roozie had triplets from her cycle last summer if that would help.

Lucy, Good Luck with ur scan tomorrow.

Welcome to the thread purpleangel and amp.

Barbwill, how is it going? Boy and Girl, Congratulations you!!! best of both worlds.

Elvie, how is it going? Have u started the injections?

Tizzy, how r u doing? Did u have a nice Xmas. when r u cycling next?

SC, how r the beanies?

It's been so long since I posted on here. Anyway last month, annoyed it wasn't working out, took myself to the GP and I told him everything. He booked me for day 2-4 blood test and luckily for me a/f was about to rear its ugly head and also booked a day 23 blood test cos my period is very irregular. Booked a blood test and SA test for DH which he had today and another consultation with him in two weeks time by which he would have received the results of the tests.

It's looking good but don't know how long the NHS waiting list is in surrey but I've also booked another appt with Create in Raynes Park for feb cos the commuting to UCH will be too much for me esp when downregging.  I wouldn't be able to work round the appt but might have a tx at UCH round summer depending on how things go.

Keme, how is it going babes. I'm sorry about FIL, u went through so much in 2007 and May 2008 mark a new season of joy and happiness and a great beginning in your life.

  Sending        to everyone.

Tokii


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi everyone, 

Glad to see that this thread is picking up again after the Xmas break. And glad to see so many new people ! a warm welcome to all, and good luck with your treatment ! ACU is such an excellent clinic and with a bit of luck you'll have your babies very soon.

My news are not that good. On 2 Jan, at 24w+1d a scan of my cervix that my consultant luckily performs in all twin ladies every 6 weeks, a serious shortening of my cervix, at 6mm, was detected and the day after I was operated on under spinal anesthetic and my cervix is now stitched up. I came home from the hospital three days later because I was having tightenings of the bump, at times painful and at times regular, very scary stuff. 
Now I am at home and holdig my breath. My consultant said that before the operation my chances of giving birth before 28w, when the rate of survival of the babies is still very low, where 50%. Now it should be much better, hopefully below 5 or 10%, I'll know more after my checkup on Friday. I was also prescribed progesteone suppositories, antibiotics for a week in case the cervix problem was cause by an infection, and an anti-inflammatory drug called indometacin which is very controversial in pregnancy because it can cause temporary heart failure in the babies. Because of this tomorrow I have my first appt with the cardiologist and they iwll keep a very close eye on me. 
My pregnancy is now considered at high risk and I'll be looked after extremely well by the fetal medicine unit and the unit for difficult pregnancies at Oxford. 
Our first target is 28w, at which point the babies are very likely to survive. So I have 3 long weeks in front of me and I must admit that this is the hardest time I've had to face yet in my 5 years of search for a baby. I am only three weeks away from being quite sure that my babies will live, and yet all can be snatched from me in one instant, and there's nothing more I or my doctors can do. 
One thought is that if all goes well I will have so many doctors to thank, from the whole medical staff at ACU to my multiple prengnancy consultant and his team in Oxford. Thank goodness for modern medicine.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Barbwill

I can even begin to imagine what you must be going through at the moment but just wanted to send you a big hug










I hope the next 3+ weeks go quickly and as uneventfully as possible...

Thinking of you, your DH and your beanies 

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## speranza (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi everyone, 

can I join?? 

I'm Italian but I used to live in London and I am about to start IVF at ACU. 

We have also been to London fertility clinic but are more orientated towards ACU for very clear reasons: all the tests they do before IVF are very innovative (we do not have them in Italy) and I think they are useful for me that suffer from endometriosis. They also have very high rates of success (in Italy we have 20-30% when is good!!!  ) which are very stimulating. 
The last reason  is that I miss London very much and this would be a great excuse for me to spend 2 weeks and half in my beloved city    ...... 

So, decision made!! but... but..... I have read somewhere here that ACU does all those tests in order to select the best couples... is that true?    It would be a real shame, as I have had a very good impression and I cannot believe this. 

It would be great if someone of you can clarify and reassure me, thx. 

BarbWill: we've met somewhere else   and I want to say thank you for all the useful info reg ACU. I wish you all the best!!!


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

Barb - Oh sweetheart...i am sending you and your DH a massive hug.. .  I cannot begin to imagine how you must be feeling but you must find the strength somehow to remain positive.  You have been on such a hard journey to get to the stage you are at, that i do not belive the powers above will ever take this away from you.  I am sending you lots of positive vibes. xxxx

Speranza - welcome to this thread!!  I think you have made a great decision in coming to the UK and especially ACU for your treatment.  I do not believe that ACU use their initial tests to screen couples, in fact i believe they use the information from these tests to enable them to accurately plan your tx and ensure it is tailored to you.  I too suffer with severe endo and although i am relatively young   i have been informed that i have a significantly lower success rate by ACU, yet they are willing to perform another tx cycle on me.  Have faith in them.

Hello to everyone else...just a quick one from me.

LOL,

LMG
xxx


----------



## trixster (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi All,

Barbwill - Sending you loads of    what an awful time you're going through. Please take it easy and try not to worry (I know, easier said than done). Sounds like you're in really good hands up there in Oxford and that everyone is doing their best for you and the babies. Sending you and DH all the positive thoughts that I can.

Speranza - agree with LMG. The tests are just for tailoring your treatment. They had extremely low expectations for me, but wwent ahead regardless.

Hi to everyone else

Trix X


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

good luck Barb


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

speranza said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> can I join??
> 
> I'm Italian but I used to live in London and I am about to start IVF at ACU.


Hi & welcome to FF 

I'm not at ACU so afraid I can't offer any help with treatment there, but I am one of the Moderators on this board so thought I'd say "hi"  as I couldn't help noticing you signature says you're from Bolognashire....so I'm assuming you're from Bologna ?? It's a beautiful city...I've only been there once but I had a (short lived !!) boyfriend who was from there.

You may be interested in the Italy board (under the main Locations board)...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=371.0

I also see you have endometriosis...I'm sorry to read this  As a fellow sufferer, I can empathise with you...there is also a separate board for ladies with endo...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=9.0

and finally....you may like to post a message on the Introductions board and tell us all a little bit about yourself and "meet" other new members....this also helps us to point you in the right direction and offer you tips and advise on how to navigate the website....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=10.0

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi ladies,

A quick post from an awol member.  Just had to raise my head to say how I never cease to be amazed by the spirit and courage shown by ladies on this thread.  

Good luck Barb  

Tizzywizz xx


----------



## speranza (Dec 2, 2007)

wow Natasha you are so efficient!!!

Yes I live in Bologna (1 year) but I am from Rome, but I also used to live in Milan before London. So I define myself as a citizen of the world as we really love travelling and changing home quite often. I know there are pros and cons but that's my spirit 

Thanks for all your links. I'll have a look at them... (I am not sure but I think I posted something in endo board a while ago, but not sure)

Anyway, I've seen a lot of pregancy tickers in this board, so a lot of positivity here 

Can I ask you something about my DH? He did semen analysis at London Fertility Clinic (we met another clinic as well as ACU). The sperm count and motility are great but there is written that "_After 24 hour culture the motility dropped from 78% to 10% and after 48 hours no motile sperm were observed in the sample_"
I have rang Dr. R at ACU. He told me that the last test (24/48hours) is not relevant  I am a bit confused.....

Since I have never heard about it in Italy, can you help me on this?

Thanks for your positive comments about my doubts


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again speranza 

Ahhh, Rome....another beautiful city...and Milan...great shops and night life   I looooove Italy but being part Italian myself I supposed I'm biased 

I've had a look on your previous messages and you've never posted on the endo board (these are all boards on this FF website, not other websites  )
You only registered on here 


As for your partners sperm results, I wouldn't worry too much about them as your consultant has said.  I think it's really just seeing how long the sperm survive but with IVF they would obviously be using the fresh sperm pretty soon after you have EC (egg collection) so it wouldn't be a factor.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi there

Ok if I just ask you something? 
Im looking for a new clinic for my 2nd IVF. The first one worked at Barts but I unfortunately had a blighted ovum so I am no longer pregnant. 
I want to start again ASAP and we have narrowed our choices down to the ACU and The Bridge Centre.
Can you tell me please whether you like it at the UCH? Are you pleased with them? I know the results are good there overall but they cant give me live birth rates for my age group and I am 40 in April

Hope to hear from you with any possible advice you might have
Many thanks

Jen x


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies

A very Happy New Year to you. My gosh - what a fabulously busy thread!!!

Well, I am back! Had a fantastic break in Somerset. Felt like I was caught in a time warp with folk music in the village and an outdoor play, plus scrumpy jack cider that was a must (never again....felt I should be Greengrass off Heartbeat or some wino on a park bench.......................it's just not right!!)

Decided to go to evening mass which was great, although rather concerned when Father Christmas went up to get blessed...........yes he was fully dressed up!

Managed to master the art of not blowing up chestnuts on the fire (didn't realise you need to pierce them, created an awesome explosion in the house).

Mastered the art of playing twister on champagne, great............. until you find you are faced with someone elses backside 2cm's away from your face, or garlic aroma....say no more.

Ate, drank and was very merry all Christmas, it was wonderful, fabulous Christmas dinner - F&M Christmas pudding is the best ever!. New Year, St Moritz was just fabulous, with a touch of Mr Clooney in the area. (Always great for a bit of eye candy - move over Miss Larson........................sorry DH what was that?.....yes I am married)

It was amazing, the ball was fabulous......lots of fun had by all. Such a people watching place..............lots of amazing and very well exectuted plastic fantastic.....however also lots of brides of frankenstein & men who have been 'tangoed' to the extreme. I have never seen so many taut and pulled faces that seemed to look at me with a frightening fixed expression of shear and utter rabbit caught between the headlights look. Quite one to master I think.

Lots of amazing plastic surgery, although there were some ladies boobs so high...positioned just under the chin.....it could be accidently mistaken for a place to rest my glass or swipe my credit card. 
Given the right surgeon, you can do practically anything very well and look amazing, but this was just something worse than the Exorcist. I found myself picturing them seriously discussing prior to surgery the fact that they truly wanted to look like their idols........Jocelyn Wildenstein & Joan Van Ark. Happy Place, there is no place like home, (will that get me out of the nightmare).....

Well after my very lovely trip and my pre planned ideas that I would start again in January, this has now moved a little. I am really enjoying being in between treatments at the moment. 
I am off to Cape town / Sun City in Feb/beginning of March so think I am going to cleanse my body and enjoy the break and start after that.

Got all my things from Zita West and am on a roll. Doing Slimming world and Herbalife and already dropping down, it is a great feeling.

Just found out that not only are the 2 sisters pregnant- due same day now - talk about spooky twins...and little sister who has endo has just found out she is pregnant too. My turn next I am sure.

Right down to the personals, wishing you all a very Happy New Year and may you all be blessed with the baby dust xxx

*J-Mo * - Welcome to the thread. I would really recommend the ACU, they are informed, sympathetic, very supportive and knowledgeable. I love it and would not move to another clinic. They really have helped so many women over the years get pregnant, and their rates are good. 
Any questions shout away, happy to help as are all the ladies on here xx
*
Speranza -* - Welcome to the thread, wishing you all the best on this thread, there are some very supportive ladies. Good luck with ACU, you are in great hands. xx

*Tizzwizz* - Hello you, how are things? Hope you are well. XX

*Barb * - I am so sorry to hear what you have been going through, you poor thing. Please take it easy, relax, get DH running around after you and I am keeping my fingers crossed for you all the way  xx

*Trix * - Hello, how is bump? Hope you had a great Christmas and New Year. Hope all is well xx

*LMG * - Hi Honey - great to hear from you, I will call you later today for a catch up. I am so enjoying the inbetween stage too, it is fab! xx

*Tokii * - Happy New year honey, wishing you positive thoughts for 2008 and hope that this brings you everything you need. xx

*LLJ * - Happy New Year honey - keep in touch xx

*Elvie* - Hi there how are you doing? xx

*Keme * - Happy New Year, how are you? xx

Ladies, welcome to the thread, you will find some lovely ladies on here, wishing you all the very best. 
*Nome, Lucy Morgan, Purpleangel, Emu, Amp *  xx

Sorry if I have missed anyone xx

Will mail soon.
take care xx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks for the warm welcome Tillytoots. Glad you had such a fab Christmas! Sounds lots of fun.

I must say that UCH is looking like my favourite choice all the time. I cant really find anything negative about them on here. 
I phoned today and they said that an IVF cycle costs about £5000 to £5500. Is that right? Or do they have any hidden extras? 
I just need to get some amunition to tell my hubby! 
We are scheduled to go to the open evening in a couple of weeks but to be honest I feel too impatient and want to book up now! 

Jen x


----------



## speranza (Dec 2, 2007)

J-Mo the cost should be correct -ish, mine worked out a bit higher, something like 6000-6500£ (comprehensive of OST, embryo dummy...)

Tilly toots, you made me laugh thinking about all that plastic ladies  my New Year's Eve was in London, at friends' place. We rented a limo and watched fireworks at Big Ben. 

can you explain me what Zita West is??

Are you having acupuncture? I've just found out that at ACU they give acupuncture sessions for free if you are between 30 (not sure of this) and 37 and if you are about to have IVF cycle (I think is part of an experiment or a test. In any case there is a paper hanging at the reception). I've had a very good experience in London with an acupuncturist but I am struggling to find someone so good in Bologna.... 

I have read that acupuncture might help prior and after the transfer... who knows....


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi everyone, 

Speranza, I know who you are !! Welcome on this thread ! I've been writing on here since June when I started my treatment and I found it so useful ! The girls here are a wonderful support, always so positive, plus, it is useful to have things explained by people who lived them on their skin. About what you heard of the clinic turning down people to keep their success rates up, I don't agree. Since June I haven't seen anyone turned down here. There were a few poor responders going through IVF at ACU when I joined, one got pregnant with triplets ! But definitely no one turned down. It is true that the doctors will tell you dicrectly what they think your chances of success are, based on your history and OST. But I think that that's only fair of them. I would like to know what they think my chances are before embarking on such a treatment. Moreover, the treatment at ACU is expensive, because they do so many tests and optimise every little detail. It i sonly fair that they tell people who wouldn't benefit significantly from paying all the extra money compared to being treated on the NHS in Italy, for instance. I'd like to ask these people who think what you heard "What do you think a good doctor should do ? Lie to patients and give them false hopes ?" It must be tough to be told that one has a slim chance, but better that than not knowing.  
About the sperm lifespan, I agree completely with Minxy, with IVF the magic encounter happens early on after sperm production, and in any case if ACU will be worried about the sperm they'll switch to ICSI at the last minute as they did with us. In any case if you have any doubts of the medical nature you just need to call ACU and ask a doctor to call you back.

Minxy, I am Italian too ! And partly responsible for the influx of Italian ladies to ACU and FF. I am a vocal advocate of both on a massive Italian website where I've been writing for many years now. 

J-Mo, since I started to write on this thread in June I haven't seen anybody being dissatisfied with ACU.Everybody has been impressed with them and decided to stay at ACU even after a BFN or a cycle that didn't go as planned. The doctors are amazing and they'll do everything in their power to get you pregnant. The rest of the medical staff is also wonderful. The admin staff in the accounts office is not that great, I received several wrong invoices from them, but with a phone call they sort it out quickly and it's not a problem. The cost is about right but bear in mind that they might find that extra tests or procedures are needed during the treatment. I thought I owuld be paying around £5000-5500 for IVF but ended up paying £8500 because in the end we had to do some initial expensive tests that I had never done (cariotype, trombophilia), we had to do ICSI, we opted for blastocysts, I had to have an operation under gneeral anesthetic because of my lousy cervix, and did my antenatal care with them up to week 10, and because I got pregnant I had to go on with some expensive drugs well into my pregnancy. All these extra things were  deemed necessary by the doctors and probably the success we had, my first BFP ever, depended on all of these and I didn't feel exploited, I just felt that the doctors were optimising every single step of the process inorder to maximise our chances. It is expensive but you'll get top quality treatment, and that's worth the money. 
There are ways in which you can save a bit. First of all, don't get the drugs from the clinic because you can get them at least half price elsewhere (see thread on where to find cheap drugs on this forum, I got mine from Ali's pharmacy). You can have the hep B+C and HIV tests for you and your partner done through your GP. If you will be put on heparin, the blood counts you will need to do can be arranged again through your GP. All these things combined should save you at least £1000, more if you need lots of expensive drugs.

By the way, Speranza, for you the cheaper route for the drugs is Italy, from what other Italian girls resident in Italy were telling me. You might even want to enquire about getting them through the Italian NHS.

Thanks everyone for your support for what I am going through. Things are quiet atht moment, and I hope that so they will be for the next 2 and 1/2 weeks at least. Please please please stay in babies !


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Dear BarbWill

Thank you so much for all of your wonderful advice. Im going to make an appointment today because I think we have finally decided.
You have even answered one of my questions and that was whether you could get the drugs elsewhere as I had seen that other thread about the cheaper drugs. I am hoping I wont have to have many tests done again as Ive already had many with Barts where I had my IVF in October. I do however have to have the OST as Ive never had that before.
I too would pay that much money if it meant I would get pregnant and keep them. Congratulations on that by the way and twins to boot! 

Hi Speranza, go for the acu if you can! I have it and I love it. I firmly believed it helped me last time.

Will keep you posted.

Jen x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Its me again! 

Just wanted to let you know I have my consultation on Monday afternoon! I cant believe they fit me in so quickly, I suppose they have a cancellation. I wasnt really ready to start again but now I feel very excited.
So can I join your thread please?! 

Jen x


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

J-mo - a warm welcome to this thread!!  I hope you appt goes well on Monday and that you come back with a good action plan for your next tx.  We will all be here to spur you on!!!!  ps - i too got my drugs at a fraction of the price from Ali's in Tamworth!!

Barb - i am keeping everything crossed for you for the next 2.5 weeks.  Keep on being strong and remain positive!

Speranza - How are you getting on?  When do you start??  I too had Acupuncture before EC and after ET during my last tx at ACU.  In fact, i was the first person in the trial that they are condcuting on the benefit of acu on IVF.  The guy that does it is really nice and i would highly reccomend that you join up. Since last June, i have carried on with the acupuncture in London...and now notice that my cycle has changed...quicker, fresher and less lumpy (sorry TMI).  This has all got to help with the endo and the IVF.  I hope you find someone good in Italy.  Zita West is a fertility expert that looks at mixing alternative therapies with nutrition to maximise fertility alongside IVF.  I went to see her nutritionist, who was really helpful especially taking into account the endo.  If you google here you can see her website.  I also have one of her books which i found really useful.

Tizzywizz - It is so nice to hear from you?  How are you??  Have you made any decisions on tx for you again??

Tokki - I'm sending you lots of positive vibes that something happens naturally.  Unfortunately, i don't want to cram in a tx before the job as i don't want to jeapordise the 1st 12 wks (if i get a BFP) as i know i will be really busy. Plus, i won't have the maternity rights!!

LucyM, How did your scan go this wk  I hope all is well.  And...Yes, i do tend to giggle a lot!!!

Tilly - I love your long posts...there is always a funny episode that you tend to relay to us well!!  I will try and catch up with you at the weekend!

Trix - How are you doing

Hello to Keme, S-C, LLj, Glitter, Nome, Purpleangel, EMU, AMP, Elvie, MummyP, Grace and anyone else i have missed.

I went to the GP and he told me my pains are nothing to worry about as he could not feel anything in my stomach.  Perhaps just stress...except i am not feeling very stressed at the moment!!!  

Anyway, wishing you all a lovely weekend.

LMG
xxx


----------



## speranza (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi everyone,

*LMG*: thanks for your useful tips about Zita West, I'll google it. I went to see a nutritionist when I was in London too. She was specialised in fertility and endo (Dr. Mills) and I found much more relief and I also noticed a change in my period. I really do need to find someone in Bologna, I feel that acupuncture gives me more energy and positivity. 
Hope your pain goes away soon... 

*J-Mo*: I will definetively go for ACU. I am waiting for my anti-Mullerian results and for my next cycle to come, to fly to London for my 3rd day scan (to be deeply honest I do hope I won't have AF.........  ). Good luck for your consultation at ACU!!

*Barb* more positive vibes for you...  . Reg drugs: am I allowed to buy by NHS in Italy even if I have treatment abroad, as far as you know?

Have a nice we. I am out for the week end, we are heading to Tuscany with some friends!

Ciao!


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Speranza, I am not sure if you can, this didn't apply to me since I am not resident in Italy anymore so I can't use the Italian NHS, hence I didn't look into this issue. But I did see on the CUB website (that's the Italian version of FF) that girls going to ACU were going to look into this. So perhaps you may want to contact girls who posted on the ACU thread I opened under "centri esteri". Marta7 is one of them (unfortunately didn't succeed at the first attempt but she's going to try again at ACU), I can't remember the names of the others. In any case from what they were telling me the drugs are cheaper even if you get them privately in Italy. Consider that the most expensive drug of all is Menopur, ACU charges £23 per ampule (that's 75 ui), I bought it from Ali's pharmacy in London for £13. See what they quote you in Italy.


----------



## lucymorgan (Nov 2, 2007)

Hie everyone.

Littlemissgiggles the scan went well, we saw a heartbeat and are having a scan next week to check the beanie is growing as expected.    We were so relieved as last time was a blighted ovum ad the time before i' not sure as we didn't have a scan and i m/cat about 11 weeks.  I was so nervous and was really worried it would be the same result.  I'm not worried anymore, at least I know at this point in time everything is viable and with a strong prevailing wind we will get our hearts desire.

One thing thats really strange is I don't feel sick.  Every other time I've been pregnant I've felt sick.  I'm not reading this as a bad sign but wold like to understand why.  My diet is better and i' taking supplements, could this be the reason ?

LucyMorgan xx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi girls

LucyMorgan, I just wanted to give you my heartfelt congratulations that your scan went well. I can totally understand how you must have felt because I had a blighted ovum in November and Im sure I would feel the same if I ever get pregnant again. I dont think i will ever feel pregnant until a baby actually pops out! 
They tell me that every pregnancy is different so I wouldnt worry about the lack of sickness. As long as the baby seems fine then thats the main thing! 

Jen x


----------



## AMP (Oct 5, 2007)

Hello everyone

I had a question ... I've got my dummy embryo transfer at 3.30pm today and I just wanted to know whether it hurts or not?  Haven't really thought about it til now - I suppose I should have asked at my last appointment!

Lucy that's great that you saw a heartbeat!  Congratulations!!

Barb I really hope that everything goes quietly for you over the next 2.5wks and thanks for the tips on cheaper drugs.  

LMG - I hope your pains go away.

And hello to everyone else!

Aileen xx


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Lucymorgan, CONGRATULATIONS !!!! I also wouldn't worry about the lack of symptoms, every pregnnacy is different, even in the same person. With twins I was supposed to be sick a lot, much more than with a single pregnancy, and I haven't been sick once, not even close to it. 

J-Mo, very wise words, one should always keep in mind that what we all want are those babies in our arms and there is no assurance of that until at least 28 weeks into the pregnancy., and even that is only the first safe point. One has to cheer of every positive step in the right direction though, otherwise it just becomes a very long wait without any joy and just a wishing away of time. 

Aileen, I read your post too late. I think that you might feel at most a bit unconfortable with the dummy ET and hycosy, but you should not really feel proper pain. If you do please do tell the doctor because it's important that the real ET is not traumatic or painful. If there is a problem, ACU do have remedies so don't be worried. They worked in my case so let me know if you need more infos. 

I reached 26 weeks today and the babies are still in ! We still have to wait two weeks before we can breathe a sigh of relief. At 26 weeks the chance of them surviving is still only 65% ... hopefully the stitches in my cervix will hold .... fingers crossed ....


----------



## trixster (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Barbwill - great news, only 2 weeks to go. Hope you're resting and taking care of yourself...sending you lots of positive vibes.

Lucymorgan  - Great news for you. Don't worry about not feeling sick......enjoy it. I've had no sickness and no cravings and all seems to be OK as am at 30 weeks now.

AMP - Hope everything went well today...great advice as ever from Barbwill.

LMG - Hope the pains have gone. Sounded like good news from the GP....could just be the whole 'new job' thing. The adrenalin tends to pump a bit faster when we try something new, often without us realising it. Hope this is all it is.

Tilly - you make me howl. Glad you had a great Christmas and New Year spotting face lifts and other plastic bits! Sounds like you've made some good deciscions too about your next treatment it's got to be your year this year.

Hi to everyone else too.

I'm still doing great. Have sciatica, but figure at 42 with lots of past horse riding injuries I've done pretty well to get this far pain free. Had 5 visitors last week, staying all week (DH working 'til 10 every night so no help either). Totally exhausting, consequently had a cold all weekend and pretty much slept for most of it. Feel great today and am positively NOT having anyone else to stay until well post baby (my mum doesn't count....she's a great ironer!)

Trix X


----------



## speranza (Dec 2, 2007)

help me!   the nurse sent me the result of antimullerian hormone which is 0.90ug/L.  I really do not have any idea if it is good or not. I do not have the range.... I am on the train back home now and I am panicking a little bit.....


----------



## speranza (Dec 2, 2007)

here is the range:  1.20 - 9.60 ug/L."

I think the result is not good... low ovarian reserve, correct??


----------



## speranza (Dec 2, 2007)

speranza said:


> here is the range: 1.20 - 9.60 ug/L."
> 
> I think the result is not good... low ovarian reserve, correct??


I'm 36 and my FSH is 7,9 which is good (as the doctor told me)... I feel really bad, sorry to bother you


----------



## AMP (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi Speranza - I'm sorry I don't know about the result but I'm sure if you phone the clinic then they'll be able to explain in more detail.  One of my best friends is a clinical biochemist and he always frowns at me and tells me not to interpret my own results as I'll only worry myself.  I hope that the clinic gives you positive answers - I know that sometimes results need to be read in the context of a whole lot of other info which is why my friend frowns at me.

Other ladies - unfortunately my dummy ET didn't go well today .  It was really very uncomfortable and they had to stop as they couldn't get the catheter through my cervix (apparently v. unusual especially as I had a hysteroscopy in Nov which would normally have stretched it a bit.)  Anyway, I now have to have a treatment called Dilapan on day 3 of my cycle to stretch my cervix.  Has anyone else had this?  From what they told me, it doesn't sound v. pleasant!  However, on the positive side apparently my OST results were v. good so that cheered me up a bit.  I start sniffing buserelin on 24 Jan and should start injecting a week later I think.  The nurse gave me a prescription for the drugs so that I can get them cheaper - thanks for the advice Barbwill!


----------



## lucymorgan (Nov 2, 2007)

Speranza,

my AMH is about 9 - using your scales that equates to 0.9 and I was told I have low ovarian resever.  But dont get down, I was gutted when I found out (my AMH is okay) and am now 7 weeks pregnant.  

LucyMorgan xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Speranza

As the other ladies have mentioned, ideally it should only be your consultant who interprets your results as they know your medical history.  Your results should all be considered and interpreted in conjunction with one another ie FSH, AMH, Oestradiol.  I would wait to discuss everything in full with your consultant before you stress yourself unnecessarily.

Please remember that none of us are medically qualified 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## speranza (Dec 2, 2007)

yes I know, sorry I just wanted some support. I have obviously contacted Dr. R at ACU. 
I thought it was like FSH which is quite easy to understand. 


thanks lucymorgan good luck!!  

sorry AMP for your dummy transfer... but as far as I have understood ACU does all these exams to optimise the % of success! they told me that the embryo day is critical for the success. So they have a solution for you.  

I will let you know what MR. R.  tells me


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

speranza said:


> yes I know, sorry I just wanted some support. I have obviously contacted Dr. R at ACU.
> I thought it was like FSH which is quite easy to understand.


*speranza*....even FSH isn't that easy to understand which is why should be considered alongside other hormone levels eg high oestradiol (oestrogen/E2) levels can suppress FSH levels, so making them "appear" lower....which is why it can all be confusing ! 

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## lucymorgan (Nov 2, 2007)

And from surfing the internet there isn't a consensous on whether AMH indicates low ovarain reserve.

Its good to get medical opinion but also useful to ensure we research and are informed and you don't have to agree with the doctors and they all have different opinions.  When I got really bad post natal depression the GPs tried to help me but were useless, I ended up telling them what medication I thought I should be on.  Finally I saw a specialist who got me on a path that took me out of that place. It made me realise that general practiners can deal with standard stuff but ae a bit lost when it gets more complex.  Plus ACU recommended GIFT when other clinics wouldn't.  Different places different approaches different tests.  

LucyMorgan xx


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

I had a low AMH and they ended up considering converting my IUI to IVF as had good response!

Tizz x


----------



## speranza (Dec 2, 2007)

I had a chat with dr. R this morning. 
he told me that obviously the result is not good per se (low ovarian reserve, poor respondner bla bla), but it needs to be considered in the whole stimulation process. 

he told me that sometimes fhs can be good but amh not. 
he wants to see how i respond to OST end of month and he can draw a picture of the situation. 

so i have to wait but at least there is a piece of info that in italy nobody told me. I have been  to a very good clinic in bologna for a first consultation and nobody told me about amh, they only have fsh. 

i am confindent that i have choosen the right clinic in london, and that is better to know (even if it is a bad news) than being ingnorant!   

thanks a lot again for your support... i'll have a look at the "poor responder" section just to be prepared in case....


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

Speranza - Keep your spirits up and remain positive.  Go with Dr R's advice...It is amazing how much they find out from the OST.  Keeping everything crossed for you that it goes well next month!!

LucyMorgan - Congratulations on your first scan!! You and DH must be over the moon.  Here's to another good scan this week!

Barb - You hang on in girl..make sure lots of rest over the next 2 weeks!  Keeping everything crossed for you.

Trix - sorry to hear of sciatica!!  Is there anything they can do through acupuncuture that is safe during pregnancy!  Can't belive you are at 30wks.....!!!

AMP - I am sorry to hear your dummy ET did not go so well.  I too will need to have a dialapan fitted at my next round.  During my last round they managed to do my ET with a soft cathater as when they tried to fit the  dialapan they could not reach the neck of my cervix...too high and stiff (stuck due to endo).  I would be lying if i said it didn't hurt...but Tilly worked out a massive cocktail of drugs before hers and did not feel a thing.  I think that is the best advice....take the drugs they recommend (i didn't)!!

Tilly - How are you?  I don't think i have seen you this quiet on here....it must be time for you to arrange one of your get togethers again

Tizzywizz - I love you dipping in every now and then...how are you?

Hello to everyone else!!!

I am fine, pain has gone so feeling a lot better.  Except i totally managed to sprain my ankle on Friday night (yes i had consumed a few glasses of vino)!!  I did not notice a step down in the toilets and went over my ankle.  So, unfortunately had to spend the wend on the sofa with DP running around me   

Speak soon
LMG
xxx


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi girls,

AMP, good news about your OST, that's very important ! About the dummy ET, don't worry too much. I had a disastrous dummy ET, they couldn't get in at all and said that it was one of the trickiest cervices they'd ever seen. I expected it because at my previous clinic I had had 4 FETs and all very painful but the Drs at that clinic didn't take this seriously. Dr R took this very seriously as he believes that a traumatic ET can hinder the chances of success. So in my case they had to go one step further compared to your case. I had to have a cervix dilation operation under general anesthetic, followed immediately after by the dilapan, just before starting stimming. The operation went well and the dilapan was very painful in my case, but all this allowed for a completely painless ET a couple of weeks later, and this factor my have contributed to my first ever positive pregnancy test !! Also, the Drs thought that in my case ET had to be done by a very expert hand, but Dr R's hand was in a plaster following a motorcycle accident so Dr Serhal, the head of the clinic, came in just to do our ET on the hottest Sunday of the year when it wasn't his shift. He did the ET whilst another Dr was scanning my belly, I had truly VIP treatment and I was so impressed that this clinic had really done ALL they could to get me pregnant. So my advice is to trust them completely and go with what they recommend. I was so down after my failed dummy ET, and look at my pregnancy ticker now !!

Speranza, the AMH is a quite controversial test, and by many it's considered accurate only in 70% of cases. I know people with excellent FSH who found out they were poor responders only at theri first IVF and that was then confirmed by the AMH. But I also know people, Lucymorgan is an example, who were supposed to be subfertile because of a low AMH and then conceived naturally ! So just follow what Dr R tells you, the full OST results will give him an idea of your situation and will guide his choice of the initial dose of ovarian stimulant. They will then monitor you very closely and change the dose if/when needed. Consider that the first ovarian stimulation is the trickiest because even after the OST sometimes ovaries can respond in unexpected ways. What ACU try to do is to start with as much information as possible to get it right first time, and that's better than going just based on a simple FSH value. 

LMG, very sorry for your sprained ankle, I hope it's not too serious and that you'll recover quickly.

Trixter, so glad that you still feel pretty good ! There are a few yoga exercises that can help with sciatica, there's plenty of pregnancy yoga books out there if you want to try them. 

Tizz, welcome back and good luck for your next step !

My babies are still in there, still getting belly tightenings that put me on edge but hanging in there ... hanging in there ....  and taking it extremely easy indeed. I spend most of my time sleeping and reading these days. I am reading "A thousand splendid suns" by the same author of the Kite runner. Gosh it's sad !!!! Everything goes wrong in that book and women have a really really rough time ! And there's even an infertility story in there ... it's gripping but next book will have to be more cheerful .... any advice ?


----------



## speranza (Dec 2, 2007)

Barbwill I have read the same book too.... It is heartbreaking... very sad but very real. It is unbelievable that in some countries the situation is like that one. I read last summer, it took me 1 and half day and I cried a lot at the end... but that book left me something very deep in my heart. You can see your everyday "problems" in a different way. 
I suggest everybody to read it. 

thanks for your tips   I am more tranquil now, I wait my OST relaxed as much as i can  

for sciatica I agree that acupuncture is one of the best solution!

have a nice evening, I am going to the supermarket now (I miss M&S and Waitrose....  )


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi girls

Just wanted to say hi and that I had a really great and reassuring appointment with Dr R on Monday and basically its all systems go when my next AF comes at the end of this month. I will have the OST which you have all been chatting about and now Im wondering what mine will be like.

Thanks so much for your encouragement about the clinic, I was so pleased coming out of there and much more relaxed about starting again. And more importantly so was DH.

Its going to take me a while to get to know you all but if you dont mind I would love to keep chatting with you? Especially if there are people cycling around the same time? And are there any other oldies out there because Im hitting my dreaded 40th in April!!!!!!!!!!

By the way Ive read A Thousand Splendid Suns too and it is so sad. Personally I have to alternate between deep reads and fluffy reads. Maybe go for something like Marion Keyes next or Belinda Jones, they are always a good laugh!

Take care all

Jenny x


----------



## speranza (Dec 2, 2007)

j-mo i should be in london for my ost end of month as well!! 

i'll be in london from 26 to 2. 

i assume i might have my ost between 28 and 30 of Jan. Afterwards i should have the dummy et, dr r told me that i can have it on the 6th day of my cycle. 

if you are around let me know!   we can have a chat face to face 

im so pleased you've found dr r reassuring. he is very nice, everytime i need to have a chat with him he calls me almost immediately. 

ciao!


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

J-Mo - I am so glad you have had a good meeting with Dr R you can now start preparing yourself for the next part of the journey.  

Unfortunately, i am taking a break at the mo...but sounds like there will be a few girls on this thread starting around your time.

Wishing you lots of Luck!

Speranza - gosh it is not long at all.  Are you working at the moment or will you be having the time off.  It must be so complex organising tx in another country.  

Hello to everyone else.

LMG
xxx


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Speranza, don't tell me that you miss the british supermarkets when you are in Bologna !!!!! Argghhh ! I guess it's a case of "a neighbour's grass is always greener" (or something like that) for both you and me !

Concerning "A 1000 splendid suns", this morning I had to ask my husband to point me at the point where the bit about having a cesarian section without anesthetic was over, just in case I need to go for a cesarian myself, I DON'T WANT TO KNOW !


----------



## purpleangel (Apr 6, 2006)

Hi girls

Thanks for all your replies to my earlier post.  Just wanted to report back after my first consultation with Dr Serhal yesterday.  Surprisingly he recommended IUI (for three goes) as I have been pregnant before and my FSH is low(ish) - 8.  However he didn't want me to have any of the preliminary tests (AMH testing, etc) except a HyCoSy as I said I had a suspected polyp - and my partner did a sperm test.  He said that the tests would take time which is something I haven't really got at my age (41).  He booked me in for the HyCoSy today and all is well - a couple of fibroids and endo but nothing to worry about.  I'm a bit baffled by all this, I thought definitely at my age, he would go for IVF.  Can anyone shed any light on this?  Has anyone had any experience of IUI at UCH?  

I guess I'd better start posting on the IUI board now    Good luck to all of you - I may be back yet!

Angie xx


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Hi
Sorry been a bit AWOL recently. Am mid prep for the FET. Anyone in the clinic Fri am?

Also does anyone know do they do FET transfers on weekends? I guess I could just ask them on Fri but I am too impatient.Mine would be on a Sat if it were the right day for my embryos if all went to plan with the cycle. I know they do fresh transfers at weekends but with frosties do they let you coast a day or two?


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies

How are you? Hope you are all well. Sorry I have not been on the thread, have been very busy running around all over the place with work at the moment and have been travelling a lot again.

Well I am having a marvelous time in between treatments, have lost some weight and feeling fabulous. Had a fun evening with children tonight and then went to the cinema to see 'I am a Legend' with Will Smith, well here I was thinking this would be an action movie...maybe like i-robot or independance day.....................NO.......I don't think so............it was more like a horror film.........I am now deeply disturbed. 
When I watch a film and the music gets to the stage you know something is going to happen, I block my ears and then it is not so scarey (ok weird I know, but fingers in the ears and 'la la la' seems to help it seem less scarey to me). Well I did this as I felt a scarey part was coming up and blocked the ears but it didn't stop me from screaming like some fisherwife woman!. I also noticed my friend jump she had sunk to the lowest level on the seat with her face hidden in her coat.
The people behind us were laughing at us....I wouldn't blame them for thinking we were a little la la. 
The problem was that at everytime a scarey part came up I couldn't help getting spooked and jumped and had the occassional scream............ followed by a cough......coughing I thought would create the impression that I didn't seem such a scaredy cat but was coughing (NOT).

I couldn't watch Freddie Kruger, let alone anything else. I watched the haunting of Emilie Rose and couldn't sleep properly for days. DH was not happy that I kept waking him up and making him turn the lights on. 
On the way back to my car I found myself jumping in the car very quickly and turning around checking the back seats!.............. What is wrong with me! Did I actually expect to see Freddie Kruger, Emily Rose and The bogie man all sat happily waiting for me to return to the car.............I think not!. Suddenly thinking it is now Shrek, Cinderella and Love actually, happy days! No more scarey films for moi.

Right ladies, I think we need to organise a get together for everyone. I know it is a way off, but how about mid march on a saturday for lunch at Home House in London? If you are interested let me know and I will schedule. Would be lovely to meet you all. 

LMG - Now....didn't realise to get the knack of having a man run around you, you need to get drunk and sprain your ankle, I am going to try that one....like your style  Honey I am so sorry to hear you have hurt your ankle. I called and left a message for you today. Will call you back tomorrow. Big hugs - when are you starting again lovely lady. I am thinking Feb /March.

Elvie - Welcome back - I am not sure re weekend FET's. Mine was weekday. Fingers crossed for you and lots of  

Purpleangel - Hi Angie, I have heard that they do recommend IUI to a lot of patients in the first instance. If you are truly not sure this is the route you want, then make sure you tell the clinic what you want and why. I understand what you are saying. Let us know how you get on x

Barb - Pleased everything is going well. Keep your chin up. Hey read the Nanny Diaries if you want a book, I loved it. x

Speranza - Good luck with your OST, fingers crossed and let us know how you get on x

J-Mo - Good luck with your OST too, wishing you all the very best x

Tizz - Welcome back - how are things? What stage is next? x

Trix - Hello, lovely to hear from you, how is bump? x

AMP - Hi there, sorry to hear about your experience. I had a dilapan and prior to this asked them for pain killers in advance. They can give you volterol (pessary) and I took 2 paracetamols which seemed to do the trick. I also took liquid camomile and skullcap from herbalist. I was as high as a kite, but it did the trick. I have to have a dilapan everytime. Take a good book for the sitting in the waiting room afterwards. Big hugs and questions just ask xx

Lucymorgan - Congratulations - very exciting - hope all is well. x

Tokii - How are you honey? x

LLJ - I am going to call you honey, hope all is well xx

Roozie / Glitter - How are you doing? x

Hello to all you other lovely ladies. 
Big bear hugs
TT x


----------



## speranza (Dec 2, 2007)

good morning!!! Im going to Milan this morning... I am on the train  I am still sleeping... 

well, you know, I am used to travelling. I commute twice a week from Bologna to Milan (which is 1,45h) as my office is in Milan. When I was in london I "commuted" twice a week: London - Milan (even though my office was in London)....  airplane was my second home... and now train is my second home...  

so... travelling to london to tx is not a major problem. Luckily, my boss is very supportive (although he does not know exactly what I am going to do....  ). So he said it was fine for me to take one week off at the end of the month and another month off in March (in case I'll do the IVF). 

Barb... yes I do... I do miss Waitrose, M&S, Wholefoods....   In Bologna food is great as you probably know, but it is always the same (parma ham, tortellini, tagliatelle with ragù, meat etc). I prefer a ligher cusine such as japanese or organic food. I do not eat red meat and pasta is not my cup of tea. So, while my hubby is enjoying every minute of Bologna , I am struggling to find out a "normal" food. I have an organic store close to me, but if you want to vary your dine out it is a real challenge. 
I loved the fact that in London you can find every kind of cusine, Bologna is too traditional and conservative so you won't find so many international restaurants... 

anyway, for sure here food is healthy and I have just discovered that there will be a farmers market in bologna too, right like in Chiswick   .

I think that I had lived in London in my previous life   as I really feel like home. I am from Rome and I do not miss it, I have lived in Milan and I hate it... but London is my perfect place..... 

who knows, maybe we can move again in the future...


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi girls

I know Im a newbie but Id love to meet you all if thats ok?! Its great to put faces to names. And of course Speranza would be lovely to see you too.
Perhaps we could organise a meet up in Bologna, what do you think girls?!?!?!

Because Im new and still learning whos who, Id just like to say ditto to everything TT has said below   I know Im being lazy.

Buy TT you really made me laugh. Really what are you like with your horror stories?!?! Maybe next time you should go and see Enchanted at the flicks!!! We went to see it (I have two step kids) and we all thought it was really good.

Anyway, love to you all, hope you are all ok.

Jen xx


----------



## AMP (Oct 5, 2007)

Right I'm definitely going to take the advice about getting loaded up on pain killers before the dilapan!  Feeling more cheerful about it now I know lots of other people have had it ... was feeling really down on Mon cos it felt like just ANOTHER thing had gone wrong (2 EPs, 1 MC, 2 hydrosalpinges removed ... I was hoping for a bit of a break.... )  Anyway, it was v. cheering to hear that other people were in the same boat.  

TT - I'm exactly the same with frightening films!  None of my friends or husband will go to cinema with me to see anything more than a 12 certificate ... when we watch DVDs at home they all laugh at me as I squeak, and scream and hide my eyes.  I pulled a muscle in my leg watching Gremlins years ago cos I jumped so hard and screamed out loud in the cinema during Jurassic Park (v. embarrassing as sat next to young child who wasn't at all frightened) and Sleeping with the Enemy.  Am uber-woose.  Pleased to hear I'm not alone!! 

I got 1000 Splendid Suns for xmas so looking forward to reading it - loved the Kite Runner.

Right, best get back to work.  It would be nice to meet up in March but I live outside London so might depend on whether I can come into town at the weekend.

Cheers

Aileen


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

Tilly you do make me howl with your posts!! I really think you should def think about writing a book...you have such a good style...i would be in stiches constantly!  I am in the office today, but will be working from home tom so will call you then.

Speranza - sounds like you are a massive commuter.  I live in Cambridgeshire at the moment and travel into london 3x a week...which is appx 1.5-2hrs each way...so i totally sympathise with you.  I also miss the variety of foods from London (have lived in London all my life prior to this), as there are mostly pubs near me.

J-Mo - It still takes me a while to remember everyone...especially with so many newbies...so don't worry.

AMP - Glad you are feeling better about the dialapan, i think there are plenty of us that need it on this thread!

Barb - I hope the beanies are doing well...still keeping everything crossed!

Hello to everyone else.

I would love to meet up with everyone and March sounds great.  Although i can't make the wend of the 7th (as taking my DP on a Bday surprise to Bilbao...his 40th...and have arranged for his friends to surprise him) and the weekend of the 21st is Easter.  So how about 15 March?  

Lots of Love,
LMG


----------



## speranza (Dec 2, 2007)

15th of March? well, maybe I'm in London for the IFV... it would be great...


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi all

At the moment I can make 15th March but Ive calculated EC will be around that time (if my dates are correct) so I might have to wait and see.

Have a good weekend all

Jen xx


----------



## trixster (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi All,

A really quick post as I really must hoover the house.....so mundane, I know but everything is taking twice as long to do at the moment.

Tilly - you kill me with your posts. DH really wanted to go and see 'I am legend', but I'm like you. Even Dr Who still has me hiding behind the sofa. My brother took me to see one of the 'Nightmare on Elm Street' films about 20 years ago and vowed never to go with me to the cinema again! I texted him about 'Legend' and his advice was "don't go". DH disapointed, but quite glad I decided know as he thought I might have given birth early!

Sorry ladies I can't make a meet in March as I think I'll be like a Whale by then and not wanting to venture too far from Woking. Have a lovely time though.

Trix X


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home this way..........

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=125643.new#new


----------

